# another First Test cycle thread? Aye...



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

hiya guys, been itching to run my first Test E cycle for ages however as i am a big wimp i hate needles! 28 now so decided its time to man up and pin myself. Also spend weeks on here making sure i got the right info i needed

Im running.

Week 1 - 12 Test E 600mg + Arimidex EOD 0.5mg.

Weeks 1 - 4 Dbol 45mg ED kickstart

my PCT will be 4 weeks which will start one week after my last injection.

week 1 and 2 of PCT is clomid 100mg ED and Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

Week 3 Clomid 50mg ED and Nolvadex 20mg

Week 4 Clomid 50mg EOD and Nolvadex 20mg

My gear (all med-tech ) came yesterday as did my blue pins. As i was all excited i went home early today ready to pin...no bloomin syringes!! Went along to the Lloyds Pharmacy and asked if they did a needle exchange. I was pretty nervous about this as i expected an interview and judging eyes, however they took my date of birth and initials, asked how many packs i wanted and gave it over. No issues, no embarrassment and took about 2 minutes. Am i the only idiot to have pressed the wrong bit of these black needle bins and locked it before i put anything into it??

Went home, followed the youtube video of how to inject test into the quad, drew the Test and got myself ready. To be honest i wasnt really nervous but as iv had the worst DOMS in my bumcheeks since a killer leg workout at the weekend, i decided to pin my Glute (any pip seriously cant be worst than the DOMS...i hope)

Took me about 15 minutes from closing the bathroom door and sticking on my plaster after pinning. There was honestly no pain at all, no blood (i did aspirate) and really there was nothing to worry about at all. The whole idea of injecting yourself is worse than actually doing it,

i know there is quite a few threads asking for the same advice regarding first cycles however there isnt many blog type threads by those going through their first cycles so if you lot dont mind im going to do this as i think/ hope others could find it helpful. Il do some pics and hopefully il notice some changes.

I train 5 times a week at 6.30am, i do my chest, back and bis, cardio, shoulders and tris, cardio and legs, rest day and rest day. I walk loads with work. My diet is high in protein and although not perfect its pretty decent.

ofcourse any advice or opinions would be great guys, il report on this tomorrow morning regarding any pip i get

this is a photo of my gear


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning  I was slightly dreading today as I have read some horror stories about pip, but my bumcheek is no worse than what the DOM'S were, happy with that!! Yesterday was 2ml of test e 300mg so by how easy I found pinning and the lack of pip, I am really looking forward to next wednesdays injection.

Gym today was back and bis, my bis are as hard as hell but I think that's probably more down the the heavy negative concentration curls than the aas as iv just included them into my workout.

About to tuck into my porridge so will report back 

Have a top day guys!!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would keep Clomid at ED during PCT. and try Adex at E3D first or twice a week and work it up from there if more needed. Also just jab once a week of 600, no need to do it twice a week.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya mate thanks for posting, Only doing it once a week mate, 2ml each time which makes it 600mg, I'd be limping about like mad if I went on two jabs a week. I thought going clomid EOD on the last week of PCT was a good way of tapering off?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

seems like a well thought out cycle goodluck, any pre-cycle pics of you?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah took some this morning, will upload them when I get home (no laughing at my lack of muscle or pyjamas!!) need to try and work out how to upload then as pics and not links though. Think il take pics every fortnight to see if theres much change, hopefully there will be


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Am i the only idiot to have pressed the wrong bit of these black needle bins and locked it before i put anything into it??


no, to put it bluntly....

i did the same thing yesterday!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank god for that haha, I spent about twenty mins trying to break back into it...gave up after I hurt my little soft fingertips


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I did that once. Use a small strong knife and open it, obviously try not to cut yourself


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't trust myself with knives..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pre-cycle pics taken early this morning, sorry that they are links, cant see to figure out how to actually put them up as images on the page. Was only after i seen these now that i realized how mega the pump was in my bis at the gym, easily twice the size they were!! Measured my body fat today too on the gym machine, 16.3% which i was slightly surprised at, was expecting around 18%

and before anyone asks..the pjs are not for sale..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, couple of days after my first pin and although the pip wasn't bad yesterday its a little but sore this morning, my lower back/ upper glute is tight and a bit sore to touch, I'm not going to die from it though so its not too bad. Going to stick the vibration plate on my lower back when I get to gym and see if that helps.

On a more positive note, I woke up with the Boaby being as thick as my wrist, great way to wake up the mrs


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Sound like you have it all planned out well, didnt know you could lock the black box:confused1: Lloyds are great for pinning kits.. will keep dropping in for an up date:rockon:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

sounds good mate, im doing test e myself, but i cant pin myself in my **** lol. good luck with it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> sounds good mate, im doing test e myself, but i cant pin myself in my **** lol. good luck with it.


I was going to do the quad but was certain the bumcheeks would have less nip as the needle went in, was surprised at how easy and painless its all been,

Cheers Gshock, now you know..if you lock them accidentally...don't admit it 

Veins popping out all over my arms this morning as I did my shoulders and tris, dbol?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks mate, think I need to throw in more calories per day, think a mass gainer might be an idea as I'm already eating about 6 times a day with three shakes too. Loving the peanut butter these days


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Why don't you post up your diet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Today's intake of food...

6am - protein shake and bcaas (maxiraw) il stick a review of this up elsewhere too seeing as the range is still newish

8am - post workout protein shake and 30g oats 200ml lactofree skimmed milk and a blob of jam

10am - apple and half a phd diet whey bar, chewy as feck!

1pm - tin of freshwater tuna, 50g salmon flakes, blob of light mayo, 50g peanut butter, cup homemade lentil soup

3.30pm - will be protein shake maxiraw protein complete or something it's called

6pm - piri piri chicken (1 large breast) and a handful of whole meal pasta, lots of peppers and onions

10pm - two poached eggs, or two eggs scrambled..

I don't know if that's great for bulking or even just for health, I'm still getting my head around the diet side (please no lectures as its a headf*ck) I Normally squeeze an apple or a banana in the mornings. Two cups of tea at night is the Normal too. Atleast 3 litres of water and on tuesday and Thursday il have two squares of dark chocolate to cheer me up.

What I am wondering is should I make my oats with full fat milk? Il happily make my protein shakes with milk of needed once I get another order from Ironscience, I have just got stuff from Maxiraw and it's scatty enough with water, I think making it with milk might have a similar consistency to spunk, off putting is not the word!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Il do them scrambled, I struggle to poach two. I think I'dskins it hard to eat more than I do, few more eggs is easy but if I needed to eat another full meal I'd really be struggling. Was thinking of a mass gainer as I could neck them, but would probably take that in the evenings, would that sound about right?

Btw, dead lifts yesterday have made my small of my back ache all day with combined pip, starting to ease off though


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Quinoa, cottage cheese and boiled eggs might go down pretty well at 10am? That was my lunch yesterday, could have done double what I had, tasted awesome!! Cheers for the help though buddy, much appreciated


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi mate just seen your posts, I will be starting my first cycle soon so be good to see how you get on.

Your diet, you really should be eating more,

Try a mug of porridge oats which works out at around 50g pre work out as you will work through some of this and become hungry again.

Then after workout have 2 whole eggs & 4 egg whites scrambled on 2 slices of whole meal toast.

Later in the day try whole meal toast on bananna and peanut butter it's awesome packed with calories and protein and easy to eat as its tasty.

Maybe add a mass gainer shake or 2 throughout the day

Just by doing this you could be adding an extra 100g+of protein and banging up your calorie intake

Hope this helps


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I think making it with milk might have a similar consistency to spunk which would slide down nicely!!
> 
> Tasty is not the word!!


They do say it's a good source of protein ;-)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Hi mate just seen your posts, I will be starting my first cycle soon so be good to see how you get on.
> 
> Your diet, you really should be eating more,
> 
> ...


hiya mate thanks for posting, i think il take an extra meal out with me, i work outside and no access to a kitchen from when i leave the house at 6.20am to when i get back at 5.30pm. I used to love peanut butter with bananas on toast, doesnt half rack up the calories!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

rest day today, was meant to be tomorrow but cant get to gym today. Lower back still a bit sore but much better.

Did some slow negative pull ups in the house and the mrs commented on my biceps bulging so thats got to be a good thing, Dbol? with comments like that from her i might even get my hole tonight :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

SATURDAY weigh in - 12st5lbs! (174lbs roughly)

My starting weight was 11st10lbs, (165lbs roughly)

This is only day 4 so I'm guessing this is mostly water weight caused by the Dbol, which I'm a little concerned about as I do not want to look fat as hell! I take 1000mg vitamin C ED but is there anything else for water retention?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> SATURDAY weigh in - 12st5lbs! (174lbs roughly)
> 
> My starting weight was 11st10lbs, (165lbs roughly)
> 
> This is only day 4 so I'm guessing this is mostly water weight caused by the Dbol, which I'm a little concerned about as I do not want to look fat as hell! I take 1000mg vitamin C ED but is there anything else for water retention?


some say bloating is all down to diet and ecess salt/sodium etc but then theres this: its Not really down to diet,* mainly down to oestrogen levels and aromatisation. *

Which would make sense as dbol hevvy aromatises unlike tbol/var which people dont bloat while on

have the cottage cheese before bed as its got casien - (slow digesting protein)

also if your struggling to get the cals in by eating food try a mass gainer or make your own mass gainer (whey,milk,ice cream, almonds, peanut butter, olive oil, banana,oats ......anything you can find and blend throw it in there and get it down you)

slowly your appetite should increase if you overeat and youll soon find yourself hungry not long after having a meal


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good mate...i would definately add a lil more food in tho an more eggs if you can. Anouther thing i use to bump up calories is ground flax seed in my porridge about 3-4spoons adds up the calories mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed to this mate! remember starting out at about 11 stone, smallest in the gym, including the girls i think!

diet is important as everyone says, but just try and eat until you feel sick, seems to work as long as its decent food. never used med-tech, but sounds gtg if your gaining already, water or not. few more days you'll know, dbol pumps are immense!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

cheers for the posts guys. Done a full body workout today, nothing too big. Kept my heart rate up with cardio intervals and my lifts have went up but i didnt really push it as a sunday is normally my 'Vanity day'

however my bis were like steel! really felt tight and looked huge! was hard to not be one of those loverboys that flex towards the mirror...

hopefully my back will improve as theres nothing there, got a pic done this morning of my back and one to show the slight changes after only a few days,

Got myself a good load of eggs and cottage cheese this week, think il throw in the ground oats i got from ironscience a while back into my afternoon shake, would egg mayo be ok too? again guys, thanks for the opinions and tips



the smears on my boxers are not spunk stains before anyone takes the mick :lol: its marks on the mirror...honest


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep just as I thought,

Spunky boxers and your hair is defo ginger 

Pics look good mate do you feel much strength yet from the dbol?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Yep just as I thought,
> 
> Spunky boxers and your hair is defo ginger
> 
> Pics look good mate do you feel much strength yet from the dbol?


With comments like that your lucky i dont know Karate :sneaky2:

i think so mate, i am definitely noticing the pumps (so is the mrs) but with my lifts im wondering if im just pushing harder as im on cycle, although everything i do im wondering if its Dbol lol, woke up with a erecto in the morning..dbol? felt like i had a great sleep..dbol? screwed up the last hole on tiger woods iphone game...dbol? lol seriously though i do think there is a certain change. can only get better next week :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

its powerful stuff mate definately! how did you manage that picture, thought gingers didnt have reflections? or souls? like vampires.. :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to hear I can't wait to get started grabbed some pro chem dbol yesterday from my source just awaiting the test e which will be here this week then it's boom time, tempted to go with the dbol now though ;-)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

but we do have soft and sensitive feelings that are easily hurt :crying:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How's things today gordie anything to report (no more spunky boxers please)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Still got a small sore lump above my glute (lower back) which is still sore to touch, don't know why it hasn't went away yet.

Feel good otherwise though, sex drive is still mega, and I have been hungry all morning so been stuffing my face. Arms seem to be bigger but I haven't measured yet, do that on Wednesday. No spots yet either which I am hoping will stay away.

Going to look up post injection lumps as its annoying me,


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: I did inject into the glute mate, I'm not that daft


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am gonna be doing quads just wish my gear would hurry up and get hear now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't google too much or you will scare yourself take a pic and post it up!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not noticeable to see, just to touch. It's about 2 inches up from where I pinned.

I was gonna do quads but couldn't be ****d with a dead leg.... Famous last words!! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This was all the way back in page 5!! Guys I'm hurt!!

Tomorrow is weight and pin day, been looking forward to it.

Today's workout was chest, worked myself to failure. I think my lifts are up as I did my 5x5 bench without shaking like a leaf. Also found the db chestpress was far easier and the veins in my arms look awesome!!

Tomorrow it's back and bi's, work then home to pin!!

Will report back with my updated pics, weight and measurements


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Im enjoying your cycle man, im starting the same cycle in the next 2 weeks, but im going with aromasin and running HCG. Looking forward to your update. Write down your weights and try and put 2 kg on the big exercises every time you train and you can really gauge your strength increases.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, started back on cycle this week myself, cant wait to see those scales start to jump up again! hows yours going fella? second jab any better?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What's happnin gordie, your jab go ok mate? How's the lump on your bum,we won't ask about the love bites


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening fellas,

week 2 of my cycle started today which means today was Pin day :clap: nice and easy again, didnt even feel it go in! this time was my left glute's turn, no blood no hassle. Tempted to up the Dbol to 60mg ed just to see what difference it makes, what do you think?

Week 2 weight : 12ST 7 - which is a gain of 10 lbs this week.

Diet still needs more work as i really am struggling to eat more than i stated earlier in the thread and if i see another boiled egg im going to cry. Im sticking down 4 shakes a day now, one prework out is with full fat lactofree milk, i am Ordering a mass gainer although not from my usual Ironscience as i heard they use more flour than Hovis..

todays workout was Back and Bis, i felt awesome during my workout. Yesterday was my chest and i managed to keep 5x5 reps whilst adding an extra 5kg to what i lifted last week.

i dont really notice too much change on myself although iv gained 10 pounds, mabye my belly is a bit more bloated. During my workout however my Tris and Bis are epic!! but they die down not long after

tomorrow is my cardio and legs, il post back up regarding PIP

week 2 pics


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems like its going well mate.

Watch your dosage of the dbol as you don't want to blow up like a balloon or do too much too quick, I am sure it will kick right in this week.

Get some mass gainer.

Try scrambled eggs easier to eat, 5 whole eggs a nob of butter fantastic, you can even put some tesco value smoked salmon in it.

Get the calories in you boy!!

I done my first jab today mate was shakin like a ****ting dog, but I got it in


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Seems like its going well mate.
> 
> Watch your dosage of the dbol as you don't want to blow up like a balloon or do too much too quick, I am sure it will kick right in this week.
> 
> ...


after my pin last week i went for a sh1t, i had been sweating with nerves that much i nearly slid off the toilet seat!!

tomorrow im going for egg mayo, get myself a nice big steak for me dinner to celebrate my first week :lol:

did you go for your quad?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quad jab

**** me I was nervous first time I had it pinned and had to take it out as i thought I was gonna pass out!

It's only because am a pussy though


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

not anymore though mate!!

im already looking forward to next week :clap:

did you start the dbol? veins pop out and look awesome!! caught my arms getting checked out by people in the gym this morning, was a good feeling


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dbol started today only taking 30mg per day at the moment see how it goes as I just finished 3 weeks of superdrol yesterday

So liver may take a bashing but hey ho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

It gets easier and easier tbh mate! You'll end up actually looking forward to every jab by the end!

For your mass gainer I'd recommend bodybuildingwarehouse premium mass, tastes amazing and its cheap at 34.99 for 4kg. Can't recommend them enough. If you want to throw silly money at it though USN's hyperbolic mass is great stuff, v.pricey though.

Glad to hear your gaining well, keep it up mate.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to check that out, il order over the weekend so it's here pronto! PIP in my left bumcheek when I woke up was twice as bad as last weeks but I sort of expected that as I'm right handed and pinned on the left glute. A series of heavy leg presses, lunges and squats this morning soon sorted that tightness out!!

Body fat is down .6% which I am delighted at, weight sitting at 12st 5 this morning.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good after 2 weeks mate, your looking more athletical, especially the front on pic make sure you hammer those legs mate, make em beg for mercy, lol. My favourite meal is glass of milk with 20g whey isolate protien powder, 2 slices of thick wholemeal bread with Holland and Barretts peanut butter spread on it, not the sugary shot you get at the shops, I love it and it packs some cals and you can change it up bit mote milk, bit more powder an healthy spreading of peanut butter. Keep us posted.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Loving the peanut butter just now, ordered the kg from bulkpowders yesterday. The sun-pat crunchie one from Morrisons is awesome but the bloody kids keep eating it!!! I'm having peanuts butter on banana and wholemeal toast as a munch and cottage cheese before bed. It's nice but doesn't half give me a funky taste in my mouth when I wake up..

Went for egg Mayans butter for my 10am eats, it's already stinking out my van :lol:

Really hammering the quads, done my cardio too this morning, 600 calls burned with my heart rate at 175-180 throughout, legs are like jelly but that's the feeling I like


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

keep it up mate, as long as your going to failure and beyond its all good! You got a gym partner, because it does help you push those goals? if not ask someone to spot you on the big exercises, eg squats, bench press, dumbell shoulder press etc.

Yeah honestly ive got banana chocolate smoothie premium mass mate, its one of the best shakes ive tasted. Only one thats better for taste IMO is myofusion but thats crazy expensive.

As for the pip i never really get it, i know theres like zero pip with prochem, but i was expecting a little from wildcat. done my first jab monday and all seems well though.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How's the pip today mad man?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I get the wee PT to spot me on my big lifts when I'm brave enough to go for one rep max lifts, but it's not often as I find pushing myself to failure feels better. Also, she's f*cking gorgeous so I'd hate to fail :lol:

Mass gainer arrives tomorrow, this DPD guy will be getting fed up of me.

Pip is pretty much non-existent today buddy, just feels like a small case of doms. Going to start spacing my dbol out per the day, been doing two (30mg) at 06.15 and the last one (15mg) and about 18.00. Think il start doing one pre workout 06.30, lunch and the dinner time. How you feeling today,?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Feeling good wee bit of a dead leg but done cardio today and some stretching.

Been eating like a starving dog today, got back & bi's tomorrow will post up the work out.

Just take the dbol as you are mate, it's supposed to be a boost pre work out.

Have a journal in the journal section gonna keep updating there mate if you ever fancy taking a look


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/175522-starters-guide-what-not-do.html


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Oi advertise on your own thread :lol:

Will defo give it a follow mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am you official thread sponsor


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

PIP in my glute is pretty sore today, just going to keep stretching it out today. Shoulders and tris today, upped my lifts by 5KG, was hard work but the pumps were insane!! My tris are coming on quicker than anything else it seems


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What pins you using for glute? I had my first jab Tuesday night using a blue 1" and have hardly any at all? Just a slight bruised feeling at injection site!

The rotexmedica gear ive got is meant to be quite bad for it as well, guess it must have helped my mrs doing it for me and not shaking like a leaf !


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Blues buddy, it is on my left side and I am right handed so probably shook it about etc as I was pinning, the pip last week on my right side wasn't as bad and that was my first ever go at it. I will just keep it moving and neck some painkillers.

My mrs is from a rough area in Glasgow...I wouldn't trust her with a needle :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

haha, she should be good at it then!

Did you use a 1" or 1.5" ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

1.25 blues buddy


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

What gauge pin mate, oh and dont forget some pics, im banking on you, lol, im starting my cycle 07/05. Raring to go just waiting on PCT gear.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pics on my progress for far are up buddy.

Cardio day today but going to throw in some one rep max lifts on my chest. Still feeling good but for some reason I'm not getting DOMS as bad as I like to,

The mrs is limping about due to my sex drive, like every other guy of my age it's high but the past week has been unbelievable!! I'd do a barbers floor at this rate..!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Famous last words, worked my chest to failure and noticed I can push more weight again. DOMS are bad this morning! Found myself being very aggressive in the gym when lifting too.

Workout was

Flat chest press 75kg 4X5

Incline db press 26kg each hand 5x5

Incline db fly 16kg 5x5

Decline chest press 65kg 3x reps to failure

10 pressups between every set of reps

Would have thrown in some cable flys but there was a girl stretching and flapping a kettlebell about down there so decided not to go as I would seriously just be distracted like all the other lads sitting at the resistance machines


----------



## rugggby (May 22, 2011)

I miss working out at a commercial gym! :tongue: Be subscribing to this thread mate, I'm doing a similar cycle soon enough. I've done one before (300mg test e per week) and had good gains on it. Put on a solid half a stone after PCT. Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats me had my two rest days and will be hitting my chest properly tomorrow at 6.30am. My left glute is still all red, warm to touch and swollen. Feels a bit tight but stretching helps it a little. I'm guessing this is just my bodies way of reacting to the test ethanate as I have never ran an injectable cycle before so not really worried. Thinking about pinning my quad on Wednesday as from day 1 iv had a sore @rse and really can't take anymore!! How do gay guys put up with it? :lol:

Think il pick up some painkillers later for it. Hitting about 3000 calories now and upped my vitamin c ul from 1000mg ed to 4000mg.


----------



## schloopy joe (Feb 2, 2012)

Question, are you taking (one half)arimdex (.5)one time per week? All 12 weeks? Why is that? I was told only to take.5 of an Arimidex IF your nipples get swollen/itchy/sore lumpy.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hey mate, sounds like your suffering mate, try switching sites then it may help. Red, hot and swollen doesnt sound good though, i'd go get it checked, sounds infected?!

whats your reasoning for the vit c? might add it to my regime if its useful?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

schloopy joe said:


> Question, are you taking (one half)arimdex (.5)one time per week? All 12 weeks? Why is that? I was told only to take.5 of an Arimidex IF your nipples get swollen/itchy/sore lumpy.


Way I see it buddy is why wait for gyno to start or it's symptoms to show before combatting it when it's just as easy running 0.5 adex every second day (not only 0.5 per week)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> hey mate, sounds like your suffering mate, try switching sites then it may help. Red, hot and swollen doesnt sound good though, i'd go get it checked, sounds infected?!
> 
> whats your reasoning for the vit c? might add it to my regime if its useful?


Went to the chemist in Morrisons and the guy suggested an anti-histamine. He has said the swelling will be there due to my body not being used to the test, the red patch and raised temperature though could be a reaction and Could be controlled with the anti-histamine.

Upping the vit C was from reading a thread on here about water retention and bloating. Milky suggested I took more on so taking his advice. Quite happy too as I love the orange flavour water that the tabs make


----------



## schloopy joe (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Ok Gordie..thanks a lot man.

I'm starting my first cycle tom or very soon(400 sust...300 equipoise) per week...I'm nervous. Look at my post about my first cycle and let me know what you think. Maybe I'll run arimidex .5 or .25 every other day too!

As soon as my balls start to shrink, I guess I'm gonna hit up the HCG. I've read that HCG also causes gyno...so I'm def be sure to take Arimidex ...when I hit up the HCG. Are you taking any HCG to maintain you size and test firing?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How many jabs you done sofas buddy? I've done both glutes on my first cycle had no pip what so ever, I'm going down the other AI route than you of waiting to see if I need it or not... Be interesting to see how we both end up.

I'm eating 2500 cal's a day with about 300g protein, 200g carbs and 50g fat. Might up it the carbs with double rice portions but I'm struggling to eat this so far


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah buddy, as it's my first cycle I wanted to keep things simple. HGH sort of confuses me. My pct should be good enough to bring my natural test back into play mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> How many jabs you done sofas buddy? I've done both glutes on my first cycle had no pip what so ever, I'm going down the other AI route than you of waiting to see if I need it or not... Be interesting to see how we both end up.
> 
> I'm eating 2500 cal's a day with about 300g protein, 200g carbs and 50g fat. Might up it the carbs with double rice portions but I'm struggling to eat this so far


That was my second pin, first was in the right glute and then in my left. Found the whole pinnig thing pretty easy but the pip is a bit irritating. Itl get better as I get more swift at it and my body gets used to the test.

I'm trying to keep on top of my carbs, I have carbs at lunch and breakfast,also via my mass gainer. No carbs for me in the evenings. Worried about bloating and such like to carbs and salt intake are making me a bit para!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

im doing a similar cycle bud:

600mg of tri test 400

1x 10mg aromasin ED

for pct:

Clomid 50/50/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Also not taking hcg as i wanted to keep it simple....dont really understand hcg lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> That was my second pin, first was in the right glute and then in my left. Found the whole pinnig thing pretty easy but the pip is a bit irritating. Itl get better as I get more swift at it and my body gets used to the test.
> 
> I'm trying to keep on top of my carbs, I have carbs at lunch and breakfast,also via my mass gainer. No carbs for me in the evenings. Worried about bloating and such like to carbs and salt intake are making me a bit para!!


That's what I'm like, been used to a cutting diet, protein is 300g carbs just about 200g but rarely after 4pm...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> im doing a similar cycle bud:
> 
> 600mg of tri test 400
> 
> ...


I think it was one of your threads from a while back that really gave me a lot of information, ausbuilt had written a few unbelievably helpful posts on it which made AAS understandable for a newcomer to it. He must have forgotten to simplify HGH though :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I think it was one of your threads from a while back that really gave me a lot of information, ausbuilt had written a few unbelievably helpful posts on it which made AAS understandable for a newcomer to it. He must have forgotten to simplify HGH though :lol:


lol everyone talks about that thread! had loads of pm regarding it too!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie you can do a blast 2weeks prior to pct check the sticky in the steroid forum

Hacksii put it up the blast will kick start the old boys into firing up

Think it's 8 shots eod of 2500 iu can't remember but take a look you still have loads of time to prep for it mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Gordie you can do a blast 2weeks prior to pct check the sticky in the steroid forum
> 
> Hacksii put it up the blast will kick start the old boys into firing up
> 
> Think it's 8 shots eod of 2500 iu can't remember but take a look you still have loads of time to prep for it mate


Cheers mate, il give that a look  think il get the laptop out, the long stickies are murder to read on the iPhone :lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

How's the cycle going for you mate?


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Hiya mate thanks for posting, Only doing it once a week mate, 2ml each time which makes it 600mg, I'd be limping about like mad if I went on two jabs a week. I thought going clomid EOD on the last week of PCT was a good way of tapering off?


no just ed mate


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Today's intake of food...
> 
> 6am - protein shake and bcaas (maxiraw) il stick a review of this up elsewhere too seeing as the range is still newish
> 
> ...


8am double the oats, 10am turn into a meal rather than a snack, 1pm meal needs improvement, get some rice in there! Maybe replace 3.30pm with a mass gainer shake for more calories! As for the eggs 2 are useless, at least 4, 6 better.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Went to the chemist in Morrisons and the guy suggested an anti-histamine. He has said the swelling will be there due to my body not being used to the test, the red patch and raised temperature though could be a reaction and Could be controlled with the anti-histamine.
> 
> Upping the vit C was from reading a thread on here about water retention and bloating. Milky suggested I took more on so taking his advice. Quite happy too as I love the orange flavour water that the tabs make


nice one mate, i'll invest in some too see if it makes a difference! infact i think vit c tabs are free from the needle exchange here!


----------



## schloopy joe (Feb 2, 2012)

Gordie, Will you consider taking HCG if your balls shrink to nothing?

That's why I got it...I don't want to take HCG either (b/c it causes gyno)...but if your balls shrink up that's a big problem...easier to keep them up and firing then shrinking and stop functioning ya know!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

GORDIE!!

What's happening big boy? You still got a sore bum?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry guys for not updating sooner, today is PIN day!! Doing my quad later as I'm sick of having a sore @rse, plus Im certain il get less funny looks when I'm stretching out my quad in work than I do when lying down to do my glute :lol:

Today was back and bis,

Deadlift 4x8 75kg

Lat pull down 5x10 55kg

Upright row 5x10 50kg

One arm row 5x8 failed at 6 last set 20kg kettlebell

Bent over row 4x8 45kg, pretty sure i farted during set 3

Bis concentration curl 4x8 25kg

Hammer curls db 4x8 16kg each hand

Barbell curls 3 sets to fail 35kg

My grip was letting me down so I'm getting straps, doing my head in. My forearms are popping out like mad and the burn I'm getting in my bis is awesome. I'm also getting some crazy burn in my shins when I run, I don't suffer from shin splints so don't know why I'm getting that. Pretty sure my body fat has went down but il measure that for certain later before I stick my 2ml of test in.

I'm feeling pretty aggressive all the time, first class roid rage, and I honestly think I can push myself further in my workouts so thats going to change. My pt at the gym, superHot!!, commented on how quick my gains seem to be coming on, god I hope she wants my Boaby!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

schloopy joe said:


> Gordie, Will you consider taking HCG if your balls shrink to nothing?
> 
> That's why I got it...I don't want to take HCG either (b/c it causes gyno)...but if your balls shrink up that's a big problem...easier to keep them up and firing then shrinking and stop functioning ya know!


I'm going to sit and gen up on it tonight mate,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> *My grip was letting me down so I'm getting straps, doing my head in*. My forearms are popping out like mad and the burn I'm getting in my bis is awesome. I'm also getting some crazy burn in my shins when I run, I don't suffer from shin splints so don't know why I'm getting that. Pretty sure my body fat has went down but il measure that for certain later before I stick my 2ml of test in.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty aggressive all the time, first class roid rage, and I honestly think I can push myself further in my workouts so thats going to change. My pt at the gym, superHot!!, commented on how quick my gains seem to be coming on, god I hope she wants my Boaby!!


got some free straps from Bodybuilding warehouse if you want them mate, i dont use em?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> got some free straps from Bodybuilding warehouse if you want them mate, i dont use em?


Do you think they make a difference mate? Couldn't really clench my fist at one point, I went to the gym to work out and look better but I came out with my hands looking like I have serybal palsy....


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Straps are the way to go but don't use them too much or you'll find your grip is like a 6 yo girls grip


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Do you think they make a difference mate? Couldn't really clench my fist at one point, I went to the gym to work out and look better but I came out with my hands looking like I have serybal palsy....


aye mate could be win-win. just use them for deads if i were you, still do shrugs and DB shrugs without so as not to become reliant on them. Im actually going to town in about an hour, can you PM me your address ill pop em in the post, no use to me, i dont deadlift.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Straps are the way to go but don't use them too much or you'll find your grip is like a 6 yo girls grip


If I could just get my grip perfected to one of an 18 year old girl I'd be one happy boy mid cycle :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> aye mate could be win-win. just use them for deads if i were you, still do shrugs and DB shrugs without so as not to become reliant on them. Im actually going to town in about an hour, can you PM me your address ill pop em in the post, no use to me, i dont deadlift.


You sure mate? They might come in handy for you at some point?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> You sure mate? They might come in handy for you at some point?


yeah no worries mate, ive got no intention of ever using them, theyve just been lying there since i got some protein off BBW.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yeah no worries mate, ive got no intention of ever using them, theyve just been lying there since i got some protein off BBW.


Reps for this, nice one dude


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How do the reps work? Seen this before but can't seem to do them, and no crap references to my small lifts!! :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

See the wee black star under your **** football top avi

Click on it and follow the destructions!

Did you jab yer **** again yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> See the wee black star under your **** football top avi
> 
> Click on it and follow the destructions!
> 
> Did you jab yer **** again yet?


Doing my quad when I get home buddy, sick of having a sore buncheek now. Surely the quad will be easier to deal with regarding pip


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I did get some soreness, the second day after jab it was tight but a hot bath,some pain killers and a it cardio all helped loosen it off (don't do anything high impact like running)

Jabbed today, put the syringe in a shaker of boiled water with the pin pointing up, made it go in like water mate. Much smoother no pain yet been a couple of hours


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I did get some soreness, the second day after jab it was tight but a hot bath,some pain killers and a it cardio all helped loosen it off (don't do anything high impact like running)
> 
> Jabbed today, put the syringe in a shaker of boiled water with the pin pointing up, made it go in like water mate. Much smoother no pain yet been a couple of hours


I read that you did this mate, was thinking of giving it a try. Last week my left glute was stiff an hour after the pin so I'm certain I put it in squinty. Right quads getting it later, really looking forward to it.

How's the dbol working for you?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I read that you did this mate, was thinking of giving it a try. Last week my left glute was stiff an hour after the pin so I'm certain I put it in squinty. Right quads getting it later, really looking forward to it.
> 
> How's the dbol working for you?


if it were me i'd stick the actual vial in ho****er, not enough to cover the top, but just enough to get it warm. just wouldnt wanna risk any bacteria from the water getting anywhere near the pin, or even the top of the barrel. Plus your going to be touching the barrel and then you ass cheek, or thigh or whatever. Maybe im just overly safe lmao, but i just try to keep the sterile stuff as sterile as possible!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The jury is still out on the old dbol mate just waiting on it really kicking in. Have had a bit more aggression in the gym


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right Guys, today was the start of WEEK 3, which meant my third jab. after two weeks of having a sore bum i went for my right quad,

felt like i was going to faint! got really warm and sicky, had to stop for a drink of water. Jab went well, pretty easy again, small spot of blood when the pin came out, nothing too dramatic. Sat and massaged my quad and it feels ok, area around my knee feels kinda funky but not sore or anything. With the sickness and shaking i reckon il just stick with my glutes unless the pip in the quad really is much less.

WEEK 3 WEIGHT - 12st 12lbs (total of 180 lbs?)

body fat - 14.7%

pics arent the best im afraid but i think they show some small change. diet this week has been good, eating like mad, tuna, cottage cheese, 5 eggs a day and my farts stink! trying to eat 60g oats made with full fat lactofree milk but not managing it all every morning. two mass gainer shakes a day, snacking on bagel and peanut butter with three protein shakes per day. Iv also developed a thing for piri piri steak and brown rice


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quads are the way forward mate,

Nice nipples btw ( is it wrong am horny )

What's with the lactofree sheity milk mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff bud, shoulders starting to get a decent roundness to them, bf seems to have decreased from 1st pics a lil bit. all in all its going well by looks of things!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a lactose allergy mate, normal milk makes me fart like mad, and that means sleeping on the sofa and [email protected] myself as i weep. she wont let me feel her up when i smell :lol:

its crap man, costs a bomb but has to be done. My nips are like monkeys thumbs, but the bit of fat that ran from them to my armpit is fading fast, loving that my boy-boobs are going away :bounce:

i get why your horny mate,bloody cycle!! thankfully the mrs has been on heat too so my sex drive is being put to some good use :clap:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> good stuff bud, shoulders starting to get a decent roundness to them, bf seems to have decreased from 1st pics a lil bit. all in all its going well by looks of things!


cheers mate, my arms look ace when they are pumped...but still look like pipe cleaners at night


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good mate..when did you really feel the dbol kicking in?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Looking good mate..when did you really feel the dbol kicking in?


Hiya mate, think around day three or four. Was really the first bi's workout that I felt the muscle burn and pump. There's a nice vein appearing down the middle of my biceps now but the most noticeable one is on my forearm a few cm down from my elbow. Looks pretty sweet!!

Sounds daft but I'm a little worried about coming off the dbol as I don't want these pumps to fade


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

But the test will be in full,swing by then so you will be pure awesomeness


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish I hadn't worked my legs today, right quad is sore as fook!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mate I did this last week after my jab, the next 2 days I actually had a proper dead leg.

When I was walking it felt like my leg was just gonna give way.

Keep jabbing the quad though as I have no PIP at all today, must have just been down to technique and being a new injection site


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It should be fine as I walk about 5 miles a day with work so atleast it's kept moving, even when I'm driving it's getting moved so hopefully won't last long.

Are you getting used to pinning the quad now mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye done it yesterday, went straight in, no shakes or sweats, 2 ml warmed it up and it went in smooth as mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Think il stick with quads as it's just easier to move about, want to jab today again :lol:

600 cals burned today in my cardio workout, knackered!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't worry about cals burned mate, as the more you burn he more you will have to eat to compensate, after all you are bulking up.

Just do 20 mins + steady cardio this will keep the fitness up, as you are as skinny as a droont rat as it is :tongue:

This is gonna get interesting very soon big boy

How's the eating going, iam hungry all the bloody time


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Snap! Eating like mad thank god pay day is a ball hair away! The mass gainer comes in pretty handy too but I'm peeing all the time! Appetite dies down at night though but I force some cottage cheese down before bed.

Want to get a small bit of fat away, there's a wee tiny bit at my chest that must go, hopefully the cardio will help that eventually


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> hiya guys, been itching to run my first Test E cycle for ages however as i am a big wimp i hate needles! 28 now so decided its time to man up and pin myself. Also spend weeks on here making sure i got the right info i needed
> 
> Im running.
> 
> ...


I use that dbol. Good stuff, makes me thirsty as hell and p1ss like a racehorse though!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I use that dbol. Good stuff, makes me thirsty as hell and p1ss like a racehorse though!


Iv been similar mate, peeing constantly, rather annoying


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Big thanks to Milky for throwing this is the correct section of the website.

My pip in my quad is unbelievably sore, woke up and couldn't put my socks on it was so bad. Getting up and downstairs is painful but iv tried to stretch it out and it's moving a bit better. Think I will stick with my glute if this causes me to miss the gym later as its tris and shoulders. Love doing my tris!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you got nobody that can jab for you matey? My bird has done all 3 now, I even twitched as the last jab went in and was expecting some PIP... still nothing!

Make sure you leave the gear in boiling water for a minute or 2, that seems to help with mine?!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Big thanks to Milky for throwing this is the correct section of the website.
> 
> My pip in my quad is unbelievably sore, woke up and couldn't put my socks on it was so bad. Getting up and downstairs is painful but iv tried to stretch it put and it's moving a bit better. Think I will stick with my glute if this causes me to miss the gym later as its tris and shoulders. Love doing my tris!!


Just limp to the gym and do your workout, then light cardio it will help, hot bath mate will be ok by Monday


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you got nobody that can jab for you matey? My bird has done all 3 now, I even twitched as the last jab went in and was expecting some PIP... still nothing!
> 
> Make sure you leave the gear in boiling water for a minute or 2, that seems to help with mine?!


Think this is where I'm going wrong buddy, I heat it up a little. It not much. Will find out on Wednesday if this makes it better for my next jab 

Stuck a deep heat patch on the sore bit and it's easing up a little, stretching it out and constantly moving. I am not missing the gym due to a daft sore leg , might be interesting walking up the stairs to it though :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pin on a day you are gonna do legs and get that sucker moving around with some heavy ass squats big boy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Totally not with it today. Feel crap and run down, hit the gym, tris and shoulders, although the weight is still going up I didn't feel the pumps or anything. Small of my back seemed to feel tight as hell!!

I havent ate as much today either, feel bloated and overall kinda fatigued, yes Im using fancy words tonight.

Quad felt good on the vibraplate in the gym so going to use the mrs's dildo on it later, and yes it IS the first time I have used her dildo on myself :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Take a few days off sounds as though you might be burning out dildo boy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Blasting my chest tomorrow then off Sunday Monday, think il have a carb up tonight


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dominos has been ordered and on its way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

appetite can start to diminish when on dbol i think mate, have to just try and force it down you. thats the food not the dildo btw... :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ hahahaha it's worked a treat though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

glad to hear mate, i think the dbols making me a bit bloaty, but i dont mind, it seems to help strength wise, and once i drop the dbol and the tren kicks in it should be all good. How are you waterwise? im guessing youll be holding a fair bit, but dont worry about it, you'll lose it afterwards


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> glad to hear mate, i think the dbols making me a bit bloaty, but i dont mind, it seems to help strength wise, and once i drop the dbol and the tren kicks in it should be all good. How are you waterwise? im guessing youll be holding a fair bit, but dont worry about it, you'll lose it afterwards


I'm not sure mate, I was thinking my face has puffed out a tiny but and what looks like a double chin has slightly appeared. I pee ALL THE TIME which is getting on my non gyno t1ts as I work outside. My vit c is roughly 3000mg a day so Mabye that's helping the water stay off. My weight has stopped piling on too Since I upped the vit c

There is a clear difference in my shoulders now though, especially after yesterday's workout, they were popping up like mad which cheered me up.

Going to up the dbol to 60mg per day on workout days and on rest days drop it to 45mg.

My quad is better today, I can actually walk without looking as if iv been done up the bum by a big leroy, but as I'm on nights next week I'm taking today and tomorrow off as rest and bursting myself in the gym mon-Friday big time. Coming up for week four and the end of dbol so let's make it epic!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

My weight is creeping up has been going up around a half pound per day over the past few days, with no water at all (pharma adex)

The FATOMETER TM is still saying I am loosing bf down almost 1.5 % in total

FATOMETER TM rrp £ 150000


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My body fat has dropped too, if I can get it down to 12% ish during my cycle I will be delighted, would be happy if I kept some of my gains but the body fat drop would be super awesome!!

If I can keep 20-25kg gains on my bench too il do forward rolls to celebrate (can't do cartwheels)


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My body fat has dropped too, if I can get it down to 12% ish during my cycle I will be delighted, would be happy if I kept some of my gains but the body fat drop would be super awesome!!
> 
> If I can keep 20-25kg gains on my bench too il do forward rolls to celebrate (can't do cartwheels)


How much B/F you dropped since starting the cycle Geordie ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

tom1981 said:


> How much B/F you dropped since starting the cycle Geordie ?


2.4% but that was by Wednesday just gone buddy, weight has went up by over a full stone in that time too. Currently on week 3 of my cycle


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> 2.4% but that was by Wednesday just gone buddy, weight has went up by over a full stone in that time too. Currently on week 3 of my cycle


Sweet mate. Il be doing the same cycle soon mate. You eating to bulk or cut ? I also wanna lose 12% in 16 weeks !


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To be honest Kenny I'm eating over double what I used to and half the time I'm having to force it down. I'm eating pretty clean aswell, high protein whilst salt and sugar down low. My mass gainer adds the cals nicely too. I think my carbs could be slightly lower but I crashed yesterday energy wise and think that it happened due to the low carb intake yesterday.

Im looking to bulk and then do a clean cut before hitting my second cycle after the summer, but this will probably change if I like the gains I keep from this cycle


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My body fat is currently 14.8 so if I get that down to the 12s il be happy


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> To be honest Kenny I'm eating over double what I used to and half the time I'm having to force it down. I'm eating pretty clean aswell, high protein whilst salt and sugar down low. My mass gainer adds the cals nicely too. I think my carbs could be slightly lower but I crashed yesterday energy wise and think that it happened due to the low carb intake yesterday.
> 
> Im looking to bulk and then do a clean cut before hitting my second cycle after the summer, but this will probably change if I like the gains I keep from this cycle


Good work. Can you feel yourself getting bigger. I'm starting a 600mg tritest course soon. Been following this thread from day 1


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My body fat is currently 14.8 so if I get that down to the 12s il be happy


The way your going mate you will be at that in a few weeks, that's some progress, not jealous 1 bit lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Good work. Can you feel yourself getting bigger. I'm starting a 600mg tritest course soon. Been following this thread from day 1


Defiantly bigger on the top half, got a Maxiraw Tshirt that fitted nicely two weeks ago...looks like its painted on now. Small bit of fat on the chest that made me look like I had small breasts is disappearing fast. The mrs says I look more athletic but she's probably just saying that. I'm stronger, lifts have all went up quickly. Only draw back is the pip, it's been terrible.

Body fat will definitely drop, my target is in the 12% region but if I get lower il be delighted.

Think il go with a test and tren mix for my next cycle


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Defiantly bigger on the top half, got a Maxiraw Tshirt that fitted nicely two weeks ago...looks like its painted on now. Small bit of fat on the chest that made me look like I had small breasts is disappearing fast. The mrs says I look more athletic but she's probably just saying that. I'm stronger, lifts have all went up quickly. Only draw back is the pip, it's been terrible.
> 
> Body fat will definitely drop, my target is in the 12% region but if I get lower il be delighted.
> 
> Think il go with a test and tren mix for my next cycle


you seem to be suffering badly with the pip! what gear you using again, the brand?

good news on the bf drop, and the weight gain, wether it looks like it or not though you will be holding some water which you will lose, its inevitable really. BUt if your minimising that hopefully it wont be too much!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's med-tech buddy, if the pip is bad the next time after I hear it up etc I'm switching labels as its really getting me down, still stiff but easing off after I used her hitachi wand on it. Didn't get to do my legs either that week so really p1ssed off. Going to wait until Wednesday to order my new batch as I'm gonna pin Tuesday, better not be as sore!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

it might not be the gear mate it could just be because your not used to it! havent heard alot about medtech, but dont believe ive heard it gives bad pip.

Dont let it get you down mate, i like to feel a bit of pip, convinces me its decent stuff, even though this isnt true as its the solvents etc that give pip not the gear itself, or so im lead to believe.

anyhow, keep it up mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Quad feels good to go today, still a small bit of stiffness but ready for a blasting in the gym this week. Notice some muscle coming through in the mirror today, took the wee chick swimming and the chubby mummies had a perv, I felt so sexy :lol:

I'm debating with myself to jab my right glute on Tuesday as I think doing my left quad will just be a full repeat of the pain as its a virgin muscle, and then I could go right glute, left glute, right quad or something like it. Thoughts on this guys?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Quad feels good to go today, still a small bit of stiffness but ready for a blasting in the gym this week. Notice some muscle coming through in the mirror today, took the wee chick swimming and the chubby mummies had a perv, I felt so sexy :lol:
> 
> I'm debating with myself to jab my right glute on Tuesday as I think doing my left quad will just be a full repeat of the pain as its a virgin muscle, and then I could go right glute, left glute, right quad or something like it. Thoughts on this guys?


good to hear mate, get it smashed in the gym this week!

haha wonder who was wetter, you in the pool or the women on the sides.. :thumb:

I always pin glute, left on monday, right on friday. I call the right my tren cheek as that gets 1ml of test and 1ml tren, whereas lefty only gets 2ml test lmao


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Get the quads pinned ya wee **** Glaswegian :whistling:

My mrs was at the swimming today she came home wetter than an otters pocket


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest tomorrow, as iv got a fair bit longer im going to hit the bis too and do my legs with my back tomorrow, see how that works for me. Going to jab a day earlier and keep jabbing every 6 days and not 7. Don't like the fact that pip is screwing with the same workouts so a wee mix up is what's needed. Also read somewhere that after 5-6 days the test is in quick depletion?

Sorry to lower the tone but the mrs was slurping at my go'nads earlier and sad they were smaller, I hadnt noticed so I just said it must be due to emptying them so much recently but she does have a point, 3 and a half weeks in and my nuts are smaller, they'll be like wee wtinkled raisins after 12 weeks...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nuts will come back sunshine just tell her it's your cock getting bigger that makes them look small

I like the sound of your bird though


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The mrs is awesome mate, really good girl iv managed to keep hold of, although she could learn to do her [email protected] share of the [email protected] dishes once is a while!

And breathe.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> The mrs is awesome mate, really good girl iv managed to keep hold of, although she could learn to do her [email protected] share of the [email protected] dishes once is a while!
> 
> And breathe.....


her share? so all of them then? after shes cooked your tea remind her that whoever dirties them should clean them.. :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd remind her of domestic abuse but he's from a rough bit of Glasgow and I'd die.

Chest and Bis today, Felt like a really good workout,

Ten min cycle warm up, I hate Cardio

Flat bench press 4x8 70kg felt fairly comfortable

Incline DB press 22kg 5x8 but should have went 24kg

DB fly 16kg 4x8

Hammer curls 16kg 4x8

Seated db curls 4x8 14kg

Cable fly 10kg 2x5, cut short as two wee bawbags jumped on it when I went for water

EZ bar concentration curls 4x8 20kg

100 pressups spread out between rest sets at 10 pressups a time.

Felt like I was filling up with air, Tshirt was looking painted on. I normally just do my chest alone but as I had longer today I threw in my bis. If anyone has any improvements on what to do I'd really appreciate the info 

My bench is definitely up, I didn't increase it as the mrs was in the gym too...the risk of failing would make me look a diddy


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I'd remind her of domestic abuse but he's from a rough bit of Glasgow and I'd die.
> 
> Chest and Bis today, Felt like a really good workout,
> 
> ...


Has the test yet to kick in bud? Or is it the 4 weeks dbol that has got you feeling stronger do you think ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

As its my first cycle mate I don't know what to expect from the Test E, I think my pumps and strength is the dbol but again as a first cycle I can't be sure


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> Hiya mate thanks for posting, Only doing it once a week mate, 2ml each time which makes it 600mg, I'd be limping about like mad if I went on two jabs a week. I thought going clomid EOD on the last week of PCT was a good way of tapering off?


Mate its very refreshing to hear someone has taken the time to set up right and be ready for pct etc.Well done mate and keep doing what your doing now and youll be fine.I love to see a fellow bodybuilder treating himself and aas with respect which it needs.It gives us all a much better look and shows that most of us are responsable.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Mate its very refreshing to hear someone has taken the time to set up right and be ready for pct etc.Well done mate and keep doing what your doing now and youll be fine.I love to see a fellow bodybuilder treating himself and aas with respect which it needs.It gives us all a much better look and shows that most of us are responsable.


Hiya buddy,

What I think people seem to not notice is the huge amount of AAS users who are so willing to give out their knowledge, advise newbies like myself and actually take an interest in how people progress. It's these positive aspects that they seem to overlook when publishing scare stories in the press


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Hiya buddy,
> 
> What I think people seem to not notice is the huge amount of AAS users who are so willing to give out their knowledge, advise newbies like myself and actually take an interest in how people progress. It's these positive aspects that they seem to overlook when publishing scare stories in the press


Dirty roider buggers:whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I hear in Falkirk, a jab in the glute translates to a hot Veiny Boaby up the bum...? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I hear in Falkirk, a jab in the glute translates to a hot Veiny Boaby up the bum...? :lol:


More like a thrust than a jab!

The way am feeling just now I wouldn't say no I am so horny!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Anymore of that smut and youl get my thread put in the adult section....or into deirdre's problem pages in the sun...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm starting to worry about you two lads better get yourselves into that I'm straight thread just to keep yourselves in check lol, gordie just looking through your posts and you got a lactose allergy, have you tried oat milk for you porridge and shakes, I prefer it to the lactose free or normal milk


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> Hiya buddy,
> 
> What I think people seem to not notice is the huge amount of AAS users who are so willing to give out their knowledge, advise newbies like myself and actually take an interest in how people progress. It's these positive aspects that they seem to overlook when publishing scare stories in the press


Yes very true mate.Without ones on here i would have struggled a lot more.I always done my homework about taking aas tho i find to hear it from people thats been there many years is the best way to take it all in.I wish back in the late 80s and 90s i had of had a few from here to talk to as i ended up fu?king up on orals and could have killed myself.Back then i never even heard of pct nor knew of any guys doing it after aas.I did get up to competition level but after the liver went i soon went from over 16st to just over 9st which believe me wasnt good.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good to see its still going well buddy, my experience of test is things will literally just get lighter around week 5-6. you'll find yourself sticking another weight on the bar and still wanting to put more on.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

also did the straps come mate? they what you were after?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it jab day again gordie boy?

How's it all been going?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

They came the very next day buddy, I put up a thread in the general topics section saying thanks mate, really was a nice thing you done. It will defo be one that won't be forgotten and defo returned when you need something  I was going to use them today but I'm on nights this week and it's really thrown me. Was awake for about 30 hours, only had 5 hours sleep and back to work at 9pm. Going to hit the gym tomorrow about 7pm and attempt to get some sort of routine sorted.

Jabbed my right glute today, heated the oil up in hot water and it felt warm going in, which I was surprised at because I am clearly stupid :lol: had a hot bath after it too, no tightness yet but only time will tell.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tell me about it mate, know all about fvcked up sleep patterns atm! you'll sort it though bud!

and good stuff mate, better you put em to use than i leave them sitting there.

haha warm gear feels warm going in... see why you were surprised...lmao!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

How's the far loss ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Will measure it later in the day buddy but my weight hasn't increased so I reckon itl be the same too. Iv had a broken routine these past few days in the gym which has been caused by the pip in my quad and now working nights so this hasn't helped, really p1ssed me off. Now that I have found a protein supplement that I'm happy to drink without boaking my protein will increase by 50g a day so that should help


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I'd remind her of domestic abuse but he's from a rough bit of Glasgow and I'd die.
> 
> Chest and Bis today, Felt like a really good workout,
> 
> ...


Similar stats to me. I just started a test cyp cycle with dbol kick couple weeks ago aswell lol 

Subbed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Will measure it later in the day buddy but my weight hasn't increased so I reckon itl be the same too. Iv had a broken routine these past few days in the gym which has been caused by the pip in my quad and now working nights so this hasn't helped, really p1ssed me off. Now that I have found a protein supplement that I'm happy to drink without boaking my protein will increase by 50g a day so that should help


stick at it mate, just a week then you back on days?

also what protein you gone for out of interest?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv started buying from pro-10 buddy, strawberry whey is addictive! Easily the best iv tasted, also it's way better tasting that bottles of yazzoo and such like.

Still the same weight as last week, perched on 13st. This is my last week on dbol too so wonder if iv stopped the weight gain. Was hoping for more but doesn't look like its happening. Filling out my tshirts pretty well though. Il take pics tomorrow as I really feel dead on my feet with this Nightshift


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

make sure to really smash it and force those calories down mate, get the most of the last week on dbol, because once you drop the dbol the water weight will disappear. To be honest you shouldnt have too much waterweight due to the arimidex but id hate to see any weight loss for you mate! After starting at 11.10 you must be happy so far bud, gain of what 18 lbs so far! Pretty impressive when you think about it, repped!

never bought from pro-10 mate im chuffed with BBW atm (not Big Black Women before you ask) I have heard good things about their flavours though. Just wait until the test kicks in, you will be hungry morning noon an night, for food, fanny the gym to name just a few!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> never bought from pro-10 mate im chuffed with BBW atm (thats Big Black Willy's before you ask) I have heard good things about their flavours though. Just wait until the test kicks in, you will be hungry morning noon an night, for food, fanny the gym to name just a few!


Interesting mr onthebuild!

Gordie don't worry boyo, you will be back at it and feeling awesome in no time! PIP will get better first jab took a couple of days to loosen off again, more of a dead leg than anything else for me.

Just keep eating and lifting buddy it's all you can do, don't let the whole PIP thing get to you, we are all in this together so at least you can laugh at me to cheer you up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your a [email protected] of the highest order you are sir! :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> your a [email protected] of the highest order you are sir! :lol:


Why thank you kind sir


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You two make me laugh :lol:

Question, when either of you went on the dbol, notice anything different in the size of your wee snake when he's up hard? Mine sure looks fat and veiny! Mrs is loving it!!

Pip in my @rse is there, just slightly and not near as bad as the last time which I'm honestly jumping for joy at, well I would if I had the energy. Getting myself into the gym tomorrow and doing a spa thing on Friday to chill big time. Thinking about ordering med tech test e 400mg and up it to 800 a week rather than 600, got my last 2ml for next week impatiently waiting.

Pro-10 are defo worth a look chaps, ask Wheyman to send through some samples, it don't break the bank either but the only drawback is they only do 1kg bags, how dare they!! Think I'm switching to the mass gainer the BBW do, not too sure the one from bulkpowders is really doing much other than make me burp and taste bananas...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wouldn't bang it up to 800mg a week mate, wait and see when it kicks in and see if you get any sides first keep that thought for next run later in the year big boy.

Is the test 400 not a blend anyway?

Just get more dbol for the last few weeks and get more out of it instead, but it's up to you just don't want to see you ruining it for yourself. And who is me and mr OTB going to pick on if you do yourself in with too much AAS?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i honestly think you'll be fine on 600mg/week mate, its a decent dose especially for your first cycle. Like [email protected] says, go for more dbol if anything.

as for the other question, yeah i normally do notice an extra bit of thickness mate, dunno if its the test or the dbol though tbh!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i honestly think you'll be fine on 600mg/week mate, its a decent dose especially for your first cycle. Like [email protected] says, go for more dbol if anything.
> 
> as for the other question, yeah i normally do notice an extra bit of thickness mate, dunno if its the test or the dbol though tbh!


Funny you 2 should mention this as the mrs was gagging like fvck this morning when she was suckin my nob!

Maybe it could have been that I havent washed in 4 days:innocent:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Treble post

My iPad is going nuts


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> make sure to really smash it and force those calories down mate, get the most of the last week on dbol, because once you drop the dbol the water weight will disappear. To be honest you shouldnt have too much waterweight due to the arimidex but id hate to see any weight loss for you mate! After starting at 11.10 you must be happy so far bud, gain of what 18 lbs so far! Pretty impressive when you think about it, repped!
> 
> never bought from pro-10 mate im chuffed with BBW atm (not Big Black Women before you ask) I have heard good things about their flavours though. Just wait until the test kicks in, you will be hungry morning noon an night, for food, fanny the gym to name just a few!


It's big beautiful women you racist


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Funny you 2 should mention this as the mrs was gagging like fvck this morning when she was suckin my nob!
> 
> Maybe it could have been that I havent washed in 4 days:innocent:


 :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How was work wee man you nearly done your night shifts?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Done mate, just slept the whole night, going to grab a wee couple hours today and then it's gym for my back and legs.

Hardly any pip in my glute this week too, appetite has also just taken a leap! Couple days ago I was just eating regularly, now I'm eating constantly!!

Arms and shoulders feel tight but I haven't done anything to make them, strange!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's kicking in maybe, here's hoping!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

aye mate sounds like something is starting to kick in mate, strength should start going up in the next few weeks!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

set of pull ups done in the house, normally try do 5 sets of 10 but tend to fail at rep 8 of the fourth set, 5 full sets of 10 done!!

want to do more but have to get ready for work. gym for definate tomorrow and over the weekend. il do some progress pics and my bodyfat too


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Stopped looking at my FATOMETER TM as its telling fvckin lies all the time, I know I am a fat cvnt anyway


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

when it says 'overload!' that doesnt mean its not working buddy... :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> when it says 'overload!' that doesnt mean its not working buddy... :lol:


Cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Salutations Saturday, thankfully I am now awake with the energy to match the weather. At the gym with my wee chick and jumping into the gym in an hour, today I'm going to mix it a little and hit the chest bis and throw in some leg work too.

Feeling strong but I think iv dropped a few lbs, will do the body fat and progress pics today too and get my thread back on track. Iv noticed that my midsection is looking thin in the mornings when I wake up, my trousers are all needing me to use a belt too which is annoying.

Was walking to the shop yesterday and ether pain in my shins was awful. Was like shin splints but tighter, must be some kind of shin pimps but iv never heard of anyone having this, anyone got any ideas on it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Salutations Saturday, thankfully I am now awake with the energy to match the weather. At the gym with my wee chick and jumping into the gym in an hour, today I'm going to mix it a little and hit the chest bis and throw in some leg work too.
> 
> Feeling strong but I think iv dropped a few lbs, will do the body fat and progress pics today too and get my thread back on track. Iv noticed that my midsection is looking thin in the mornings when I wake up, my trousers are all needing me to use a belt too which is annoying.
> 
> Was walking to the shop yesterday and ether pain in my shins was awful. Was like shin splints but tighter, must be some kind of shin pimps but iv never heard of anyone having this, anyone got any ideas on it?


dbol mate, its one of the side effects. back pumps and shin pumps when walking. i get them bad when powerwalking up through town from the gym (cant stand dawdlers so i walk fast). drinking alot of water helps me, but your already doing that so im not sure what to suggest!

keep us updated, looking forward to the progress pics!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv your after [email protected] material mate I'm sorry but I'm keeping my panties on in the pics :lol:

First time I felt it, was horrible. Only other type of pumps iv been getting outwith the gym is from the mrs 

Appetite is right up again, you should see the looks I'm getting down at Morrisons when im in every few days buying chicken, steaks and 24 eggs, I'm certain they think Iv got Barney the dinosaur as a lodger


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> *Iv your after [email protected] material mate I'm sorry but I'm keeping my panties on in the pics * :lol:
> 
> First time I felt it, was horrible. Only other type of pumps iv been getting outwith the gym is from the mrs
> 
> Appetite is right up again, you should see the looks I'm getting down at Morrisons when im in every few days buying chicken, steaks and 24 eggs, I'm certain they think Iv got Barney the dinosaur as a lodger


Fvck sake you know how to ruin someones morning dont you! :lol:

you going to continue yours and craigs battle for best underwear in these pictures? is spiderman going to be making an appearance? i know your missus likes alot of 'webbing' over her face...

tell the nosey cvnts at morrisons you have that many kids locked in your cellar youve had to start feeding them every few days otherwise they start to eat one another. should get some even stranger looks then


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't be saying that mate with the baddie McCann anniversary, police will be round immediately. Thankfully they won't find any kidnapped kids but they'll no doubt see my leather fetish 

Craigys knickers don't come close to mine buddy, my boxers are colourful and happy, designed to cheer the girls up before they uncover the real joke, nothing worse than a girl going in a mood over the prawn!!

:lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

gym had to be cut short as my wee girls second dance class was cancelled. managed to squeeze in 5x5 flat bench 75kg, db incline press 24 kg 5x5, concentration curl 5x5 16kg (easy) 50 pressups and db curls 5x8 16kg.

felt pretty easy, i would have done more had the class not been cancelled and had a big dirty **** not sat and watched me strip all the weights off the EZ bar, put them all away and set up my own on it, did one slow set of 12 reps, jumped onto the incline bench to start the DB press which was about one meter away from the EZ...when i got up the boot had stripped my weights of and stuck on her 3kg!! seriously felt like drop kicking her in the face.

her stupid question of 'oh, were you using this?' had her greeted with a nice and cheery [email protected] OFF! possibly roid rage, but still bang out of order.

really cheesed off so do my pics and bodyfat tomorrow after im in the gym in the morning. not been a good week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

id have kicked her clit in mate. is there only one ezbar at your gym?

chin up though buddy, just smash it tomorrow. i have more to be pi$$ed off about if im not going to be getting my [email protected] material today.. grr


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeling pretty strong today, going to hit the gym and do my shoulders legs and tris. My eating has slowed down but the weight hasn't dropped. Got those back pumps last night when I was doing the ironing, my lower back felt like it was made of steel!!

Temperament is still pretty edgy, mrs has said I'm a bit moody. Was out on Saturday and lost the plot with the taxi driver who was taking the p1ss, flew off the handle big time, driver [email protected] it and the mrs was not impressed :lol:

Hope you all have a good day off today


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha been there my friend, the ladies arent a fan when you go mental with someone, even if they are in the wrong. Its mental!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Geordie any pics yet ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Body fat is up to 14.8% but thatl be because I only got to the gym twice last week, chest and bis still going strong, shoulders and tris feeling good but my weight has stayed at 13 stone 3lbs. Iv not noticed any real change in my body which youl see when I get on to the laptop and throw up these pics. Wondering if the dbol only takes you to a certain level?

Hopefully the test will kick in soon, pinning tomorrow and thatl be the last of my first ever batch of test e, ordered more today.

My legs have seen no improvement since I started but this is because of the pip. I'm doing legs on Wednesday as the pip doesn't really kick in until the Thursday. Not looking forward to it at all.

I also have the ultimate pair of panties on today, easily wins the rivalry for best knickers with craigyboy. Eat my shorts ya hoikeytoikey :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate pip! Only got it with tri test but it wipes you out doesnt it! Id try a diff brand next time mate I dont get it all anymore


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

what are you using to measure BF% mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> what are you using to measure BF% mate?


He has ordered a FATOMETER from CMS industries


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> gym had to be cut short as my wee girls second dance class was cancelled. managed to squeeze in 5x5 flat bench 75kg, db incline press 24 kg 5x5, concentration curl 5x5 16kg (easy) 50 pressups and db curls 5x8 16kg.
> 
> felt pretty easy, i would have done more had the class not been cancelled and had a big dirty **** not sat and watched me strip all the weights off the EZ bar, put them all away and set up my own on it, did one slow set of 12 reps, jumped onto the incline bench to start the DB press which was about one meter away from the EZ...when i got up the boot had stripped my weights of and stuck on her 3kg!! seriously felt like drop kicking her in the face.
> 
> ...


Should have took her right off the seat with a flying close line the cheeky bint!

As for being angry and going off on 1, my mrs is used to it as I have done that **** for years so she wouldn't even bat an eye lid!

Taxi driver was lucky he didn't get the nut rapped in him for his snash:innocent:

Pants you ain't seen nothing yet boyo wait until next wee craigy progress pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

another night with no pictures, gonna have to buy a gold membership at skinnynakedjocks.com to get my fix if this continues...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry lads, having the ceiling done in the house which sees the router disconnected, will be done by tonight. Using the machine at the gym for the bodyfat, I pay a quid to stand like a retard for a minute to then be told I'm still chubby by a bit of paper that I am too ashamed to put in the bin.

I'm looking at switching brands this week for my test as my glute is still sore from last weeks jab, judging by most first cycle threads the pip shouldn't be this bad.

Either that it I'm just soft


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Sorry lads, having the ceiling done in the house which sees the router disconnected, will be done by tonight. Using the machine at the gym for the bodyfat, I pay a quid to stand like a retard for a minute to then be told I'm still chubby by a bit of paper that I am too ashamed to put in the bin.
> 
> I'm looking at switching brands this week for my test as my glute is still sore from last weeks jab, judging by most first cycle threads the pip shouldn't be this bad.
> 
> Either that it I'm just soft


Concerning PIP im no expert but i bought Gen Shi test e and dbol for my cycle, pinned first time Sunday little bit of pain at site now, but im training legs tonight and it wont affect me at all. The reason i mention this is because when i was 1st offered this gear i checked it out and on their website it says how they spent 18 months re hashing their product range with things like PIP in mind and like i said ive got the kind of pain youd expect from having pushed a sharp pin an inch long into virgin muscle but nothing more and the most important thing is im going to train my legs in the next hour and it wont affect me at all, ive been following your log and know youve really suffered with it, i was dreading not being able to train legs because of it and sympathise, just my tupence worth.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

never used medtech so cant comment buddy. Never had bad pip ever maybe im not a softy like you 

but the brands ive used are lixus, prochem, wildcat and pharma sust (organon/karachi) and test e (Aburaihan). none of them have given me any bother so maybe try one of those if your source has it. be wary with the pharma though mate i find it seems to be faked alot more often.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ good posts guys thanks,

Gave my source an email today regarding pip, quick to point out that I didn't think he had sold me pish gear and he suggested the pro chem which I ordered aswell as some more clomid for my pct. decided to stick with my original plan and not go for HGH as it just confuses the scooby out of me.

Pin day today so doing it later one I get home. Will be tricky as the misses is off today and seems to be on heat :lol: pics will be up before 9pm I promise darlings. Wait till you see these panties :lol: they make me feel so sexy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> ^^ good posts guys thanks,
> 
> Gave my source an email today regarding pip, quick to point out that I didn't think he had sold me pish gear and he suggested the pro chem which I ordered aswell as some more clomid for my pct. decided to stick with my original plan and not go for HGH as it just confuses the scooby out of me.
> 
> Pin day today so doing it later one I get home. Will be tricky as the misses is off today and seems to be on heat :lol: pics will be up before 9pm I promise darlings. Wait till you see these panties :lol: they make me feel so sexy


finally! my balls, although shrinking are still becoming rather full... :lol:

when will you get your prochem stuff then? you gonna start the prochem straight away?

and this may sound really idiotic, im no expert though. would mixing the prochem with the medtech in the same barrell cause whatevers in prochem that stops PIP to affect the medtech? so would a mixture of the two mean no pip is what im getting at?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

See that honary jock title that craigy gave you buddy? Withdrawn! Your English and shall be until I decide otherwise! :lol: I wouldn't mix gear in a vial tbh, it's probably safe but I personally wouldn't.

Last of the med tech test e vial will be used today mate, only have 2ml in it so will start the pro chem next Tuesday or Monday. By then the only med tech gear il be using will be the adex but doubt that will cause any complications. To be honest though if I did have more med tech than I do, I'd just use that and suffer the pip until it was finished. I doubt it's fake as there are certain gains and strength differences so I think I'd be a bit thick to waste it 

Pro chem should arrive by Friday 

*also guys and gals, I'm not here to tell you all where to buy your gear I used google and common sense, took a few hours but I'm pretty sure youl manage, please stop private messaging me as your just using me like a slut* :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i meant drawing say 1ml of each from the vial into a needle mate, not mixing in the vial. not that it would matter doing it in the vial i dont think.

Like i jab 1ml test 1ml tren on a friday, both drawn into the same needle from two seperate vials, you with me?

thats one fast source mate, suppose its good if you need stuff urgently. you going for the prochem test e 300 or tritest 400? used the test e 300 myself and liked it.

edit: oh and as for your honourary jock title, i dont believe you can revoke it, thats for craig to decide :tongue:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craig is from Falkirk, any cheek from him and il revoke his giro :lol:

Test e 300 buddy, keeps my levels of test equal throughout the course. Going to pin after a hot bath and stuff tonight, going quad again and doing back and legs in the morning, God help me


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's pc gear am using wee man and it's been fine test e 300, I also have some unigen pharma teste e as well for later in the cycle!

Man up those shrinking balls inject some tren in them and get them sorted ya jock cvnt (honorary of course)

Am the fvckin boss of this garage


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

**PIN DAY NUMBER 5**

Quad pinned. felt pretty nippy the whole way through, not sure if i was mabye close to a nerve or whatever. Only managed to get out 1.5ml from the vial so wondering if the vial was under 10ml or iv mabye used up that .5ml over the last 5 injections due to being slightly retarded.

Weight - 13St 4lbs bodyfat sitting at 15% bearing in mind i did get zero sleep last week, one visit to the gym and my appetite suffered big time due to a week on nightshift.

progress pics as promised, not much change. the small bit of fat under my nipples which threaded over to my armpit is now almost gone, iv also noticed my veins are a lot more noticeable, one of the pics shows this when i bend my arm. The pumps i get in my bis after hitting them at the gym make them go almost double the size they are normally, what i wouldnt give for them to be that size all the time!!

will check in tomorrow after my back and legs workout regarding pip and whatever else i can think of.

i apologize for what may look like a semi erection in one of my pics, i promise its not..honest :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

triceps and legs are getting some mass on them mate, and i see what you mean about the chest fat when you look at the starting pics in comparison.

good going mate.

also 10/10 for the panties, i presume theyre stolen from a 10 year old? :lol:


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

This is an awesome thread. Some great results coming through so far as well buddy


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sully6000 said:


> This is an awesome thread. Some great results coming through so far as well buddy


Looking good mate, especially as youve had a poor week last week. See if you can use last week as a motivation going forward and id also like to see you drop the comic underwear now, i think the time is coming for the posing pouch, preferably illuminous, green perhaps, ill let you decide:thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The mrs bought me CK white ones last week, I think she's trying to hint at something :lol:

Today was a back and legs, normally do back and bi's but worried about pip tomorrow so smashed my legs. Iv been a bit soft up till today regarding squats and deadlifts, don't go heavy as I'm paranoid about injury. Normally only deadlift 60kg but went straight into 5x5 at 120kg after a quick warm up. Thanks to Onthebuild for sending me a set of straps as they really did help. For a change I didn't have to stop half way through my back workout due to my grip failing.

Deadlift 120kg 5x5

Front squat only 70kg 5x5

Lat pull down 40kg each side 4x8

Upright seated row 45kg each side 4x8

One arm DB row 20kg 4x8

leg press 80kg 4x8

Db lunges 20kg 4x10 lunges

I didn't do anymore today after I felt my back pump and a funny pain shooting from my lower back down to my left leg.

I know the weights aren't anything mega but I'm making progress. Really do need to push on with the squats but as I hardly ever get to do my legs due to pip every week I'm worried that this is where I'm going to look back on as where I failed


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sack the front squat mate, just get on to squats and get more on the bar working up slowly of course, when you gonna come through to Falkirk for a training session? I am fiert to go to glezga:tongue:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

When I start wearing less sexy underwear :lol:

Think I'm going to push the squats through, felt good doing them although the weight wasn't much.

Pip in my leg has started but feels different. More like iv bashed my quad against something rather than the DOMS feeling. Well see how it goes tomorrow. Shoulder and tris in the morning, love the burn I get in my delts and tris so really looking forward to it. Making nandos piri piri chicken for munch tomorrow, had a bit of a carb up day today and feeling pretty good. Massive difference in myself from last week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dont worry about what the weight your using is, as long as your progressing and feeling the 'burn' then its all good! when you dont feel it or you can bang out 4 sets no worries, then up it slightly, remember failing on a set isnt a bad thing, you dont have to get 10 reps, 9 and you cant physically do anymore is better than 10 and you could have done another rep.

and no worries about the straps, glad their coming in use, reps for the deadlift mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday was a wee cardio day and a swim, keep forgetting on Thursday's there's a group of wee harryhoofters that muck about on all the kit and just get in the way. So instead of getting angry and annoyed, not to mention distracted by one of the girls that work in with them, hot!!, I did a wee bit of cardio.

Today was shoulders and tris. Tris and top of my arms don't half get massive!! Had the wee gym manager come over and said I'm looking bigger and fitter than when I joined (2 months ago) which is fair I guess as my bench has went up by 20-25kg easily as iv really blasted my chest. I thought that was nice of him, good member care and stuff, just hope his bj's are as good as the mrs'....

The skull crushers are coming along nicely, as is my barbell press. The pumps in my delts felt and looked awesome. Afterwards my arms were pumped to the stage where I honestly struggled to gel my hair :lol:

Weights have went up progressively on all aspects of my workouts since I started my cycle even with that crap week when I was on nights, so I am so far pretty happy with my results. My new gear is sitting in my post office for me so il either pick it up today or Monday and post up a pic


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Yesterday was a wee cardio day and a swim, keep forgetting on Thursday's there's a group of wee harryhoofters that muck about on all the kit and just get in the way. So instead of getting angry and annoyed, not to mention distracted by one of the girls that work in with them, hot!!, I did a wee bit of cardio.
> 
> Today was shoulders and tris. Tris and top of my arms don't half get massive!! Had the wee gym manager come over and said I'm looking bigger and fitter than when I joined (2 months ago) which is fair I guess as my bench has went up by 20-25kg easily as iv really blasted my chest. I thought that was nice of him, good member care and stuff, just hope his bj's are as good as the mrs'....
> 
> ...


Haha ask Onthebuild about our opinions on post offices holding gear..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Yesterday was a wee cardio day and a swim, keep forgetting on Thursday's there's a group of wee harryhoofters that muck about on all the kit and just get in the way. So instead of getting angry and annoyed, not to mention distracted by one of the girls that work in with them, hot!!, I did a wee bit of cardio.
> 
> Today was shoulders and tris. Tris and top of my arms don't half get massive!! Had the wee gym manager come over and said I'm looking bigger and fitter than when I joined (2 months ago) which is fair I guess as my bench has went up by 20-25kg easily as iv really blasted my chest. I thought that was nice of him, good member care and stuff, just hope his bj's are as good as the mrs'....
> 
> ...


Did you get your gear ginge?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not yet mate, il pick it up tomorrow morning early doors, defo there though as I got the slip through for it 

:lol: Leeds, spill the beans on that one!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Not yet mate, il pick it up tomorrow morning early doors, defo there though as I got the slip through for it
> 
> :lol: Leeds, spill the beans on that one!!


Well we both ordered some gear, and it came on a rainy day so they postman didn't even knock and took it to the collection office. We went down the day after, which is a mile trek off the bus, to pick it up. Got there, and the woman behind the counter showed us our packages, asked to see some ID, then told us we couldn't have it without one of those letters they post through your door (Which was never left). After much screaming and demanding to see the manager she finally gave in and gave us our precious gear  We were so angry could have ripped that screen off and beat her to death with it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha, something similar happened to me just before Xmas with some stuff from ann summers for the mrs, all I could think of is please do not open the packet haha

My wee postie is alright, he norms just signs for us and posts it through, I asked him to do it ages ago and he said no then the mrs asked him one morning with one of her wee tops on and hey presto!! Must have even ye replacement guy today, bloody slips.

Hope to god the pip isn't as bad with this new stuff


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

whats the new gear, brandwise? im thinking prochem test300 for some reason is that right? sorry at the ripe old age of 22 my memory is shocking!

and that b1tch at the post office depot was so close to getting pulled over the counter and beaten to death with her fvcking 'sorry we missed you card'.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

prochem test300 spot on mate, memory good, wait till you get to 28...then your in trouble and forget to bring milk home...badbooks for me


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Feckin 22, fvckin 28!!

My wee bro is 32!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fvcking set of old cnuts! didnt realise i was following the journals of a couple of OAP's :lol:

just kidding fella's dont fall over your zimmer frames!

used prochem test 300 myself mate, its gtg, zero pip. you'll deffo prefer it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Less of that cheek youngster or il pinch your cheek! Once your balls drop you may come back and speak to the big boys :lol:

Chest, bi's and threw in some leg work today. My leg press was epic for me, normally just push 5x8 on 70kg and superset with 5x20 5kg lunges, today was 5x8 leg press 100kg, 5x20 DB lunges 10kg each hand and threw in 5x10 press ups with my feet on the bench. This probably sounds crap to most on here but I haven't been able to work my legs due to pip and the last time I tried this workout I had mega doms, I'm hoping the pip with my new gear will be less because I really want to push this hard.

This was after my workout of..

Flat bench press 80kg 5x8 failed at 6 on last set

10 pressups straight after

Concentration curls 5x5 18kg

EZ curls 20kg 5x5

EZ bent over rows 5x8 40kg (first time doing these, too easy should have went heavier)

DB incline flys 14kg 5x8 slow

DB incline press 24kg 5x8 failed on 4th set at rep 4,

Decline press 60kg 5x8

DB curl 16kg 5x5

Writing this has made me think iv over done it, but I honestly felt like I could do more, the forearm pumps were awesome and there's veins popping out everywhere. I'm filling out my Tshirt pretty well and it's getting really tight around the arms during the workout which looks ace. Even noticed a few girls looking over which made me feel so sexy :lol: there were also two lads working out who iv overtaken on the weights, noticed this as I took a mental note of what they were lifting last month.

Baked potato with tuna for lunch and my awesome pro10 shakes.

Heading home now to chill out and browse the site


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Always a great feeling when you overtake someone. Its like your finally getting somewhere. When I first started getting serious about lifting i was 11 stone, and like a starved stick insect, and i swear some of the cvnts there used to be sneering at me, looking down their noses etc because i was smaller than them.

Im by no means massive, but ive put on almost 3 stone so i like to think ive done alright, and i dont see the need to look down at other people, will just feel amazing when im lifting more than them and looking better, see if they still look so smarmy! lmao!

How'd you find the EZbar rows? you feel it working?

That was one hell of a workout though mate, i'd say your doing too much, but if you thought you could do more.. time to up those weights mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't really get how I go to failure on the bench press but can then go strong on the decline press and incline DB press, I know they are all different weights but I don't really get it :lol: the pressups are going strong too. I remember not being able to do 20 and that was not that long ago..

If I took longer rest periods between sets would that help or be more of a handicap? I only said handicap because I can't think of any other words to describe it, nothing related to my lifts :lol:

Defo going heavy on the EZ rows, much kinder on my wrists! I wouldn't do the same workout I did today again, I get more time on a Saturday so I try to mix it all up a bit


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think its meant to be decline - strongest, flat - medium, incline - weakest.

According to dorian yates the best thing is to start on decline, as you can shift the most weight. Then go to flat, and finish on incline. Dunno how much truth is in it but it seemed to work for him! haha!

lmao handicapped, is that where you park you mong? :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think its meant to be decline - strongest, flat - medium, incline - weakest.
> 
> According to dorian yates the best thing is to start on decline, as you can shift the most weight. Then go to flat, and finish on incline. Dunno how much truth is in it but it seemed to work for him! haha!
> 
> lmao handicapped, is that where you park you mong? :lol:


Mong? Excuse me but I prefer to be classed as a spastic ok!! We have rights you know! :lol:

Never crossed my mind to go for the biggest lift on the decline, slightly unsure as won't that build the top of the chest leaving me looking like I have boobies?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decline in more for bottom of the chest mate not the top. Incline is more for top.

But it still works all parts of the chest, you cant really 'target' any part, as its all used in the movement. Also dont overdo it on the decline as you can hurt your shoulder that way, just a slight decline should be enough to start with.

Haha my apologies you spastik!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

did you notice you spelled spastic incorrectly? lol

got mixed up with the incline decline. Going to mix it up every week so that im doing something different each time. Loving the forearm pumps though, things look bigger than my bi's!!

Rest day tomorrow, taking the mrs and kids swimming and will sit in the sauna for a perv, i mean to relax. Having my Pro-10 soya protein delivered on monday as the whey is bloating me. Im sometimes bloated like im pregnant so cut out the dairy for 6 weeks, and then bread for 6 weeks and it made no difference. Its got to be the whey as i am lactose intolerant, all my dairy is lactofree so hopefully thatl sort it.

now to find a mass gainer which wont make me fart like mad...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> did you notice you spelled spastic incorrectly? lol
> 
> got mixed up with the incline decline. Going to mix it up every week so that im doing something different each time. *Loving the forearm pumps though, things look bigger than my bi's!!*Rest day tomorrow, taking the mrs and kids swimming and will sit in the sauna for a perv, i mean to relax. Having my Pro-10 soya protein delivered on monday as the whey is bloating me. Im sometimes bloated like im pregnant so cut out the dairy for 6 weeks, and then bread for 6 weeks and it made no difference. Its got to be the whey as i am lactose intolerant, all my dairy is lactofree so hopefully thatl sort it.
> 
> now to find a mass gainer which wont make me fart like mad...


All that [email protected] over mine n craigy's pictures...

and yeah i spelt spastik rong cos i dint go to skool


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhh DOMS in my chest  how I have missed you!! First time in a few weeks my chest has felt tight, rest day today which fits into the last day of the football season nicely. Come on the @rsenal!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats mate, 3rd, not bad, champions league place buddy!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Atleast we pipped Harry redknapp and his scary dropping face, although from now on any suspicious extra time is now being renamed etihad extra!! Hmm

What an end to a weird season, on the joey Barton though, love seeing that idiot lose the plot, thank god he isn't Scottish!! Sad to see Owen couples Bolton go down, crap squad but he's a good manager and a great guy.

Does test help nails grow back quickly btw?? Hope so


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

makes hair grow quicker and its the made of the same stuff, so you could be in luck :lol:

bout time some other teams got long periods of added time, fvcking fergie time was getting ridiculous.

surprised ****nal were anywhere near the top half of the table in all honesty, they are the tightest around when it comes to spending. Says alot for their academy and home grown players. But i think they will die a death in the next few seasons if they dont spend a bit of moolah


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The gunners are the fourth richest club in the world according to the financial statement released this season, only behind man city, real and man Utd. Selling the goofy slut nasri and fabregas helped that though. All we need is a reliable left back, centre back and a poacher. Darren bent is a given!! Been reported we might go for him in the summer, podolski will just be a replacement for Arshavin, and I wouldn't be surprised if we move in for Steven fletcher of wolves or Leighton brained at Everton.

Need rid of that donkey mertersacker, chamakh, bendtnar, Ramsey, squilaci and djurou. Mabye Leeds will take them all.....if they want relegated :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

hows cycle going bud?

when did you feel the dbol kick in?

Whats your diet like on cycle

and you get any bloat from dbol/test?

Ave just started a test/dbol just now


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> hows cycle going bud?
> 
> when did you feel the dbol kick in?
> 
> ...


Diet is pretty good mate, I'd say roughly 300g protein Monday - sat and on Sunday I tend to not eat as much in general. I don't like doing carbs after lunch either. Salt is low and alcohol is out completely except one night since I started. First three weeks was constant tuna and steak, since then I have discovered the wonders of chicken and nandos barbecue sauce!!

I'm on three shakes per say (pro-10) and a mass gainer pre workout at 6am. I try to fit in another mass shake between dinner and lunch but most of the time I am too full. Not the biggest eater at the best of times and having to poke it down as it is.

Dbol kicked in from around day 4 mate, weight shot up in the first two weeks and has stayed there, I weighed 13st 4lbs twenty mins ago and that was after a peepee :lol: been off the dbol since Thursday I think so the weight hasn't dropped. I noticed a tiny bit of bloating which went away when I upped my vitamin c intake, dropped that down a little again as I'm off the dbol and the fizzy sweets are hurting my mouth. There hasn't been any bloating in my face or any spots, skin is slightly more oiley though

Sorry for any crap grammar or spelling issues, f*cking iPhone auto spell is doing my t1ts!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> The gunners are the fourth richest club in the world according to the financial statement released this season, only behind man city, real and man Utd. Selling the goofy slut nasri and fabregas helped that though. All we need is a reliable left back, centre back and a poacher. Darren bent is a given!! Been reported we might go for him in the summer, podolski will just be a replacement for Arshavin, and I wouldn't be surprised if we move in for Steven fletcher of wolves or Leighton brained at Everton.
> 
> Need rid of that donkey mertersacker, chamakh, bendtnar, Ramsey, squilaci and djurou. Mabye Leeds will take them all.....if they want relegated :lol:


With Warnock in charge we'll be getting all the ex sheffield/qpr players. Wont complain if we get paddy kenny after yesterdays performance, he was on fire and kept QPR in the game for a long while. He seems to follow warnock everywhere so fingers crossed!

Also get rid of Bendtnar?! he has more god given talent than lionel messi...according to Bendtnar himself anyway.. :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Shaun Derry and clint hill are nearing the ends of their contracts at QPR, Shaun Derry was a clear man of the match yesterday. For a guy in his late thirties he is a cracking midfielder.

Gear is here, I got more clomid for my pct laters and my Pro Chem test e 300 is here too. Feel like drinking it!! Il pin the glute later tonight if I get peace from the mrs, I bought her a corset yesterday and she's been giving me the gooey eyes since...might have her touching me as soon as the kids go to bed...il stick a pic up later

Of the gear ya dirty gits!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont know whats more arousing, pics of your wife or pics of gear, theyre both winwin.

Is your clomid prochem too? thats what ive got if it is. Keep us updated as to pip with the prochem, you should be fine though bud.

If leeds got Shaun Derry i'd be over the moon mate. Him and Jonny Howson with Snodgrass on one of the wings would have been the beginings of an awesome midfield, shame we went and sold Howson in January!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Some effort from Pakistan mate but I'm pretty sure itl be g2g as the source seems pretty genuine,

Haha what could be more arousing? Well if my mrs is far and the gear is bunk we are screwed!!

She's not fat btw......Honest


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> I have discovered the wonders of chicken and nandos barbecue sauce!!


Amen brother! That's all I eat haha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I ran out of it so today its Morrisons own sweet chilli marinade, smells nice 

Nandos piri piri was rank though, bulk buying in the BBQ today!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Some effort from Pakistan mate but I'm pretty sure itl be g2g as the source seems pretty genuine,
> 
> Haha what could be more arousing? Well if my mrs is far and the gear is bunk we are screwed!!
> 
> She's not fat btw......Honest


you are from Scotland, its a given she's obese mate. more to go around though :lol:

yeah should be fine mate, i dont often hear of fake clomid, you never know though, you could be a first lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

PIN DAY!!

Iv went a day earlier as i didnt have the full 2ml last week in the med-tech vial. Today i got my new Test E 300 which is Pro Chem. warmed it up and was surprised at how easy it was to draw out, went easily three times quicker than the med-tech. Pinned my glute, again was surprised at how smooth the gear went in, normally takes me bloody ages to inject the med-tech, pro chem went in like warm silk. pin took about a minute and a half. No blood again.

Massaged my bumcheek, jumped in for a warm bath and feeling good.

WEIGHT - 13 stone 4lbs

i feel and look a little bloated but this is certainly due to the pro-10 whey, been farting and struggling to sh1t. i am lactose intolerant so ordered thier soya whey which the rep told me tasted the same, liar! its fncking revolting so im probably going to stop the protein shakes completely as i cant stand the lactose sides nor can i even force the soya down. If its not terrible pip its this, what next?

il get the bodyfat measured tomorrow and get some progress pics done too.

pic of gear....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> PIN DAY!!
> 
> Iv went a day earlier as i didnt have the full 2ml last week in the med-tech vial. Today i got my new Test E 300 which is Pro Chem. warmed it up and was surprised at how easy it was to draw out, went easily three times quicker than the med-tech. Pinned my glute, again was surprised at how smooth the gear went in, normally takes me bloody ages to inject the med-tech, pro chem went in like warm silk. pin took about a minute and a half. No blood again.
> 
> ...


alright bud, its one problem after another with you isnt it!

this may be the answer your looking for, i have a lactose intolerant mate and he says this stuff is the bee's boll0cks:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Protein-Powders/Protein-Blends/Myofusion-Probiotic-5lb

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Health-Supplements/Digestive-Health/Real-Mass-Probiotic-54kg

its 'probiotic' whatever the chuff that means, but he says it doesnt bloat him or give him cramps like most other stuff. maybe try that.

on a slightly more uplifting note, that test is GTG exactly the same the prochem ive used. ENJOY!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest day!!

Decline chest press 4x8 but only 65kg which is less than my recent flat bench so a bit dissapointed in myself.

Incline DB press 4x8 24kg each hand

DB fly 4x8 14 kg

Flat bench press 4x8 60kg

Cable fly 2x10 12.5kg

40 press ups

20 incline press ups

Farting like mad today, pretty disgusting so dont know what the f*ck is going on. Dropped the banana out of my diet this morning see if that helps.

Defo going to get that mass gainer above, that looks awesome!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decline will come up mate as you start hammering it.

Good lifts again bud. Mine at the minute could empty a lecture hall, im glad ive finished uni for the summer or people would hate me!

Apparantly the cinnamon one is amazing. Ive had normal myofusion before and never had a nicer tasting shake, just cant afford their prices. Saying that ill soon be onto my last tub of protein so will need some more, i cant knock BBW atm though so dont think i'll change.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont know mate, im pretty disappointed at these lifts, i think they are sh1te. Back and bi's tomorrow and looking forward to pushing the 120 deadlift again, wanting to up the EZ concentration curls too.

Sending wheyman a sample of this soya stuff, hes saying it mixes well so i must have a dodgy batch as it is like drinking glue, totally disgusting. If i can swap it for isolate il do that, never again am i buying soya whey!!

Bbw can be expensive but that mass gainers cals are awesome!! Buying it next week!!

BODYFAT - 14.4% but i do feel bloated, i think i look it too so will do the pics later

On the pip side of things......by now id be getting sore with the med-tech test BUT nothing at all!! Go pro-chem!!! Happy as!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah never had a problem with prochem tbh.

dont be disappointed mate, put the work in in the kitchen and it will show in the gym. As for the gaspari stuff you will be blown away by the taste mate, its amazing stuff. cals are very high but so is the serving size, be aware of that. its 1230 calories per serving, but remember one serving is 5 scoops!!!!

its only 16 servings per 5.4kg tub.

if it were me i'd split it into two, 2 and a half scoop servings per day. So it will last you 16 full days at 2 shakes a day, youll still be getting 25g protein per shake and 615 cals per shake.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The lifts are crap, better start upping fast or il greet. In saying that iv noticed im progressing a hell of a lot faster than a lad i work with who i dont like but trains in the same gym at the same time. He is still benching 40kg including the bar, iv went up to 75kg on the flat from starting out last year on 30kg. Was funny watching guys faces when they saw me load up the smith maching 5kg each side and then struggling!! Felt like a d1ck but when you just only ever used a treadmill and weighed 9 stone.......Been adding 5kg a week almost (excluding my week on nights) since i got on cycle but as im now finished the dbol im hoping that can continue although i think i let myself down this morning on the decline press.

Pressups are **** easy now, iv got the 100 press up challenge on the iphone and going to run that from wednesday onwards, gives my chest time to rest after the workouts. Only problem i have now doing the press ups is my weak wrists. Wasnt that long ago i struggled to do ten!! Shamefull

Im defo buying it, two and a half scoops is good for me. The misses is going mental though as im spending a fortune on shakes, but i just got her a corset so thatl shut her up for a few days. Cheers for the help though mate, honeatly do appreciate it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> The lifts are crap, better start upping fast or il greet. In saying that iv noticed im progressing a hell of a lot faster than a lad i work with who i dont like but trains in the same gym at the same time. He is still benching 40kg including the bar, iv went up to 75kg on the flat from starting out last year on 30kg. Was funny watching guys faces when they saw me load up the smith maching 5kg each side and then struggling!! Felt like a d1ck but when you just only ever used a treadmill and weighed 9 stone.......Been adding 5kg a week almost (excluding my week on nights) since i got on cycle but as im now finished the dbol im hoping that can continue although i think i let myself down this morning on the decline press.
> 
> Pressups are **** easy now, iv got the 100 press up challenge on the iphone and going to run that from wednesday onwards, gives my chest time to rest after the workouts. Only problem i have now doing the press ups is my weak wrists. Wasnt that long ago i struggled to do ten!! Shamefull
> 
> Im defo buying it, two and a half scoops is good for me. The misses is going mental though as im *spending a fortune on shakes*, but i just got her a corset so thatl shut her up for a few days. Cheers for the help though mate, honeatly do appreciate it


At least your missus doesn't tell you they are bad for, "All that protein must be toxic or something"..... this is why a woman should be seen not heard


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

shes ok with taking the shakes...she thinks this is why i have grown a little so quickly, bloody stupid woman :lol: although i personally dont see too much difference in myself, mabye around my delts but not much.

progress pics time, no comments about my nipples lads, i am more than aware they resemble those of a pregnant monkey

i have felt pretty bloated since friday and struggling to do a jobby, and farting like mad. this is due to the whey iv been taking, so itl go away in a day or two now i have stopped. looks like david lloyds expensive shakes for me until im allowed to swap this soya semen for isolate or i spend again:cursing:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes you have changed

Your pants:lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweetie, i have Bananaman ones on today, come and peel them off slowly xx

Back and bi's done today. Think im going to have to change things around as the forearm pumps im getting from the back work is getting in the way of bursting my biceps. Forearms feel good though, only bad side is my grip goes pretty quick once the pumps set in. Really putting these straps to good use but not using them on every lift as i dont want to become over reliant.

Kept the deadlift at 100kg this week which is a bit lighter than last week, want to hit 4x10-12 before i up the weight.

Deadlift - 4x8 100kg failed at 7 on last set

Seated row 4x8 45kg each side

Seated pull down 4x8 45kg each side

EZ row 50kg 4x5

EZ curl 22.5kg 4x5 slow

Bicep curl 16kg 4x8

Did a wee circuit to finish, from 10 reps all the way down to one, no rest times. Did it in the following order and when the cycle was complete, did 9 reps, then 8, then 7 etc...

Overhand barbell curl 30kg

Right arm kettlebell row 20kg

Barbell bicep curl 30kg

Left arm kettlebell row 20kg

Goosed!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate! your putting the work in mate, results are showing too, so keep it up.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> shes ok with taking the shakes...she thinks this is why i have grown a little so quickly, bloody stupid woman :lol: although i personally dont see too much difference in myself, mabye around my delts but not much.
> 
> You can see the change, looking more and more athletical, bodyfat lets you down a touch, but its hard to bulk and keep bodyfat down especially on cycle because you dont want to under eat and risk not gaining. From what everyone says the best bit of the cycle is about to start for you, so i think youve got a lot to look forward to if your progress so far is anything to go by. Still enjoying the thread. Keep up the good work
> 
> :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

"you cant grow with abs on show" -one of the best quotes ive ever heard. Not strictly true, but makes it a damn site easier.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't mind carrying a bit of bodyfat tbh, once i actually start doing cardio itl come off pretty easily I'm sure. Thanks for the help though lads, appreciated


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

its all good mate, i know my journal has helped me alot, and everyones contributions, so i hope yours is keeping you motivated too!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> its all good mate, i know my journal has helped me alot, and everyones contributions, so i hope yours is keeping you motivated too!


Sure is mate, but not today as it was cardio day and I f*cking hate cardio so went back to sleep. Need to get a grip but I just can't get motivated for it at all. Might do it on Saturday before I do my legs. Shoulders and tris tomorrow


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

You should really only do cardio for conditioning whilst trying to build muscle imo, I wouldnt do cardio on the same day as lifting, you should only do cardio on rest days, try a nice fast walk or light jog/run just enough to get a bit of a sweat on and out of breath. If youre trying to burn fat whilst bulking dont, to keep your body fat in check keep your diet in check ie keep monitoring your weight and body fat and adjust accordingly, and remember the more muscle you have the more fat you will burn, a lot of calories are burned maintaining and building muscle and it raises your metabolism. Another good reason to concentrate on lifting for burning fat and cardio for conditioning is that after youve lifted your metabolism will be elevated for up to 23 hours after, after cardio your metabolism will be elevated for around an hour after.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> You should really only do cardio for conditioning whilst trying to build muscle imo, I wouldnt do cardio on the same day as lifting, you should only do cardio on rest days, try a nice fast walk or light jog/run just enough to get a bit of a sweat on and out of breath. If youre trying to burn fat whilst bulking dont, to keep your body fat in check keep your diet in check ie keep monitoring your weight and body fat and adjust accordingly, and remember the more muscle you have the more fat you will burn, a lot of calories are burned maintaining and building muscle and it raises your metabolism. Another good reason to concentrate on lifting for burning fat and cardio for conditioning is that after youve lifted your metabolism will be elevated for up to 23 hours after, after cardio your metabolism will be elevated for around an hour after.


Going to be honest mate, after reading that my first thought was...how long did that take to type? :lol:

I don't do cardio on the days I lift tbh, at most il do cardio on the bike on days I do my legs just to push them further. I have an allergy to cardio, I hate it. I hate running with a passion. Got my 3 miles down to a personal best of 20 mins just before Xmas which really is good for me but with work and things I didnt get to the gym at all for two months at the start of the year so the fitness went diddies up.

Diet is protein protein protein. My cheat day was today and that was one sausage roll and a steak bake from greggs. My carbs are breakfast oats and rice/ whole meal pasta at lunch and that's it. Not much dairy either, the fat on top of my chest is two thirds less than what it was about 12 months ago and i was about 3 stone lighter then!!

My fingertips hurt after writing so much!!

I have a surprise for you boys soon....


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

not more stuff from Anne Summers lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Going to be honest mate, after reading that my first thought was...how long did that take to type? :lol:
> 
> I don't do cardio on the days I lift tbh, at most il do cardio on the bike on days I do my legs just to push them further. I have an allergy to cardio, I hate it. I hate running with a passion. Got my 3 miles down to a personal best of 20 mins just before Xmas which really is good for me but with work and things I didnt get to the gym at all for two months at the start of the year so the fitness went diddies up.
> 
> ...


You and Onthebuild have finally finished editing your porno and are ready to showcase it? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> You and Onthebuild have finally finished editing your porno and are ready to showcase it? :lol:


Please tell me this is true

Tissues at the ready:whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Please tell me this is true
> 
> Tissues at the ready:whistling:


I assumed you would have been filming :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I assumed you would have been filming :lol:


I wasn't invited


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a picture for you boys to empty your testes to, il put it up tomorrow evening if you promise to send me the hankies....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chop chop then...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Make sure you edit the color of my c0ck so its black and looks bigger please.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Make sure you edit the color of my c0ck so its black and looks bigger please.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


I thought you were black:confused1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Last time you left me crumpled and used it was covered in brown, couldn't see if it was black or purple :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

milk your testicles boys


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> milk your testicles boys
> 
> View attachment 83997


Fvck me mate that's a good un

Btw you can see in this pic how much you have gained, legs are looking like where most of its went! Tadger could do with some help though


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am a big gadget mate, so full body workout it is :lol:

Legs are a pain man, hardly got to work them. Bursting them hard tomorrow morning though, really looking forward to the burn.

The mrs won't let me touch her till I take off the tash as she says I look like her da. But, I'm sitting with it on and calling her sweetheart (what he calls her) and its giving her the boak...quality!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

amazing picture haha! nice one mate, you have some balls putting that up. just very small ones judging by the picture. :lol:

hows it all going mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

had to tuck things away mate, was tricky as feck. how the Borat guy managed it il never know!!

Felt some strength has went on my shoulders and tris, pretty gutted but hit them hard none the less. need to try and find a quiet spot in the gym for some pumped pics as they make me look totally different. My traps were up to my ears, well you know what i mean, after side raises and shrugs. looked pretty nifty  Legs tomorrow, might chuck in some decline chest and some core work too before i head down and sit in the sauna.

Having to use my tasteless maxiraw whey as the Soya stuff from pro10 is undrinkable and the rep has decided to not get back intouch about swapping it. £40 down the drain!

protein hit around 350g today, ate and drank like mental!! but im still slightly bloated, wondering if its the piri piri sauce iv been having with my chicken, cant sh1t and iv been farting for days! not just normal ones, but long wet ones from the very bottom of my gut :lol: done a peach in the works van today and made the older lad im training be sick in his mouth, i am more proud of that than any of my lifts so far


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> had to tuck things away mate, was tricky as feck. how the Borat guy managed it il never know!!
> 
> Felt some strength has went on my shoulders and tris, pretty gutted but hit them hard none the less. need to try and find a quiet spot in the gym for some pumped pics as they make me look totally different. My traps were up to my ears, well you know what i mean, after side raises and shrugs. looked pretty nifty  Legs tomorrow, might chuck in some decline chest and some core work too before i head down and sit in the sauna.
> 
> ...


I would kill for a day without a sh1t lol!


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice, green as well, one question though is that atrophy im witnessing or do you always pack a small punch:lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

All you boys are interested in is the penis, which is good I guess considering your all suckers :lol:I reveal myself wearing a Mankini and you go all warm at the crotch.

I sh1t everyday but it's like porridge through a sieve...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> All you boys are interested in is the penis, which is good I guess considering your all suckers :lol:I reveal myself wearing a Mankini and you go all warm at the crotch.
> 
> I sh1t everyday but it's like porridge through a sieve...


I'm going on for 8 a day most days, fvcking diet!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

my sh1ts are like fcking depth charges atm, im surprised i havent cracked the loo. must lose half a stone whilst im in the bathroom.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This topic isn't turning me on lads...

Dunno what to do in the gym, legs are a certainty but what else? Some chests low chest work or shoulders? Decisions...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Abs mate?

Legs are the second biggest muscles after back, so you dont want to be doing another large muscle group too, you'll be fvcked. Do something little, just smash the hell outta it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Settled on some core work, legs are now like jelly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good lad. almost out of mass gainer, dreading starting my cardio  its gonna be horrendous!


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I'm going on for 8 a day most days, fvcking diet!


8 times a day is just not right, you must be sh*tting out everything you eat


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> good lad. almost out of mass gainer, dreading starting my cardio  its gonna be horrendous!


Snap mate, I'm going to go two more weeks on it, getting the gaspari one you suggested. Then it's cardio twice a week....if I go to the gym on those days. I honestly bloody hate it. Cycling is ok but afterwards I feel like iv been raped, cross trainer makes me feel like a dancing puppet and I can't put into words my distaste for running. Might do the spinning class that's on every Friday...the girls are hot..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I'm going on for 8 a day most days, fvcking diet!


Was going to say your so full of sh1t....but apparently not :lol: doing that much must cost a bomb on the andrex, unless your a two square folding kinda guy..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

depends if the spinning instructor is a fit lass or a big beasty man who would just shout and put you off.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

probably the hottest girl iv ever seen, serously


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

why arent you at the gym right this second!?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> why arent you at the gym right this second!?


the misses is there :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

threesome in the steam room. i know it will be hard for you to sit outside and listen, but ill take care of it... :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> threesome in the steam room. i know it will be hard for you to sit outside and listen, but ill take care of it... :lol:


three of my misses' wouldnt fit in the steam room pal :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> 8 times a day is just not right, you must be sh*tting out everything you eat


Im still gaining though, dont understand it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinned today as I won't have time tomorrow, taking the mrs to the gym on Tuesday so my lifts better be up :lol:

I think iv found my 'sweetspot' as such on my quad as there was no pain this time, I still prefer doing the glute but it was easy enough. The pro chem test is so much easier to draw than the med-tech stuff too. Didn't have a hot bath afterwards as it feel pretty good but will have one later.

Currently being accused of not having a mrs, and asking for tips for myself other than my pretend mrs on the getting started forum, if any of you guys fancy helping me get a 4-5 day split done for her I would appreciate the pointers 

Off the gym tomorrow as Sunday and Monday are my rest days, looking forward to hitting the chest hard on Tuesday!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Pinned today as I won't have time tomorrow, taking the mrs to the gym on Tuesday so my lifts better be up :lol:
> 
> I think iv found my 'sweetspot' as such on my quad as there was no pain this time, I still prefer doing the glute but it was easy enough. The pro chem test is so much easier to draw than the med-tech stuff too. Didn't have a hot bath afterwards as it feel pretty good but will have one later.
> 
> ...


Could you put up a photo of you pinning quad mate  I'm pinning quad for first time next week when my tren a arrives and dreading it!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Could you put up a photo of you pinning quad mate  I'm pinning quad for first time next week when my tren a arrives and dreading it!!!


also a photo of the missus so we can see where she's at, then can make a routine for her. Preferably in underwear :whistling:

in all seriousness though, whats her stats, goals etc, ill be happy to help where i can


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pics are on that thread ya mad perv  but I'm afraid she's not as hot as the gym instructor :lol:

Leeds, il do that next time I pin if you want, or would a pic of where I pinned be ok? Don't mind marking up my leg if it would be of any help buddy 

Please say you want one of the glute too xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

put a link up to the thread mate ill have a look.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I will pretend that I know it's to help and not to have a look at what I play with :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/179620-could-someone-advise-workouts-mrs.html

Had two chicken breast with Jamaican jerk for dinner, only an hour ago..bloody starving still..


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you using HCG Gordie? Currently on week 3 of my test-e and dbol cycle and my balls are aching a little bit lol, they have been since Saturday. Either the test I switched over to last week is bunk (rohm from Pro chem) or it's the start of some atrophy. I'm not using HCG but put an order in for some yesterday!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv decided not to mate as my nuts are still a good size and had no pain, also the bloody livingroom ceiling came in last week so getting that fixed has ****ed my money for this month. Im going to gen up on the HGH and do it on my next cycle as im thinking of running more AAS next time.

The cycle I'm on was explained to me by one of the best lads on the site so my trust is with him. 

Still waiting on pro10 telling me if the soya protein is messed up so I'm really running short of whey which is really p1ssing me off, ordered my mass gainer from predator nutrition today so thatl arrive tomorrow 

Oh, and no pip at all in my quad!!! Yaldie!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I put what i would consider a begginers routine up on that thread mate, so take a look and tell me what she thinks, if its too weight orientated ill have another crack till you get something you are happy with!

Good luck for chest tomorrow, I want to see a personal best or you arent allowed home till you do!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Iv decided not to mate as my nuts are still a good size and had no pain, also the bloody livingroom ceiling came in last week so getting that fixed has ****ed my money for this month. Im going to gen up on the HGH and do it on my next cycle as im thinking of running more AAS next time.
> 
> The cycle I'm on was explained to me by one of the best lads on the site so my trust is with him.
> 
> ...


Oh right. I think atrophy is different for all people, some get it on some compounds others don't unless I'm mistaken? Either way I can't wait for my HCG to arrive, and way I figure it I can get the practice in now so I'm all set come next cycle with the tren!

How long did it take for you to feel the test kick in or have you not really 'felt it'? I'm heading into week 4 tomorrow and think I started feeling it a few days ago coincidentally when my balls started aching a little lol, plus strength is up a lot.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Iv decided not to mate as my nuts are still a good size and had no pain, also the bloody livingroom ceiling came in last week so getting that fixed has ****ed my money for this month. Im going to gen up on the *HGH and do it on my next cycle* as im thinking of running more AAS next time.
> 
> The cycle I'm on was explained to me by one of the best lads on the site so my trust is with him.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that HGH is only really worth using if using for extended periods of time (a year plus) ?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I was under the impression that HGH is only really worth using if using for extended periods of time (a year plus) ?


No way is that correct lol. I may be a newbie but one thing I've continually read is HCG is basically a must if you wanna prevent atrophy when running compounds other than test like tren.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HGH is human growth hormone. Your talking about HCG. Different things completely!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> No way is that correct lol. I may be a newbie but one thing I've continually read is HCG is basically a must if you wanna prevent atrophy when running compounds other than test like tren.


Re-read I've written, then read what I've quoted again. Says nowhere about HCG


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

HGH confuses me, before I even consider it I'm going to gen up on it.

I dunno about the test kicking in mate, dbol was about four days but since then iv only really felt my shoulder being tense and slightly harder to touch. My chest looks exactly the same as it did before minis a wee bit of fat and the line down my right bi is permanently there. Quads have popped up from nowhere too


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Re-read I've written, then read what I've quoted again. Says nowhere about HCG


lmao, I think it's obvious what has happened here bud, clearly I meant HCG, then Gordie wrote HGH (by mistake) then you wrote HGH (intentionally) and of course, since the discussion was originally about HCG, I skimmed over your 'HGH' and read it as HCG!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My bad sorry lads, absolutely crap day today,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its alright gordie we still love you even if you are retarded.

You order the gaspari stuff then pal?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I did mate, arriving today. Plus hopefully pro10 will send me whey isolate to replace to funky soya 

Did my chest today, threw in some bicep work too

Flat bench 5x8 75kg no failure. Upping this next week

DB incline 22kg 4x8 no failure

Db incline fly 16kg 4x8 struggled the first two sets then was 100% fine weird!

Concentration curl 20kg 4x8 easy!

EZ curl 22.5kg 4x5 struggled last set, no failure

Db curls 16kg 4x8 last set I just went to failure at about rep10

Didn't take my wrist supports as they seemed to have leaped out of my bag somehow, wrists are killing me. Would have went heavier slightly in the bench had I not forgotten them.

Guy in the gym seems to have really hurt himself, db pressing 40kg each hand and kinda flicks them up when he's getting into position, dunno if his shoulder gave way or his balance but his squeaking sounded agony!! Personally he isn't much bigger than me so I guess it was ego with the 40kg.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I did mate, arriving today. Plus hopefully pro10 will send me whey isolate to replace to funky soya
> 
> Did my chest today, threw in some bicep work too
> 
> ...


love guys like that in the gym. Theres one in our gym, not very big, a bit chubby, and loads up the barbell with like 180kgs for deadlift. Than hisses/snorts/grunts until he's psyched up enough to do half a rep, then rest and repeat for 3 sets. BELLEND!

which flavour did you go for then bud? lemme know what its like, hopefully it will be easier to digest and wont give you a dodgy stomach!

also high five on the bench, no failure, so time to up it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Bench lifts are crap man, but I do feel stronger. Didn't realise how much I rely in the wrist straps though, the pain was murder!! Also sick of the dead skin lumps on my hands so ordered weight gloves with wrist straps built in from maximuscle today.

Gaspari tastes a bit funky but really nice at the same time. The bag is bloody MASSIVE! well worth the £40!! Going to have one a day with just three/ two and a half scoops which is roughly 620 cals. It's really really thick so im going to have it about 3pm when I get hungry every day. Appreciate the heads up in it mate thanks.

Met up with an ex today for lunch, not seen her in two years and the first thing she commented on was a vein running down my bi, pretty chuffed with that but really looking forward to hitting it hard over the next few weeks, the gym I mean not the bird!! Got this best top I'm hoping to wear but don't think I can pull it off yet..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Bench lifts are crap man, but I do feel stronger. Didn't realise how much I rely in the wrist straps though, the pain was murder!! Also sick of the dead skin lumps on my hands so ordered weight gloves with wrist straps built in from maximuscle today.
> 
> Gaspari tastes a bit funky but really nice at the same time. The bag is bloody MASSIVE! well worth the £40!! Going to have one a day with just three/ two and a half scoops which is roughly 620 cals. It's really really thick so im going to have it about 3pm when I get hungry every day. Appreciate the heads up in it mate thanks.
> 
> Met up with an ex today for lunch, not seen her in two years and the first thing she commented on was a vein running down my bi, pretty chuffed with that but really looking forward to hitting it hard over the next few weeks, *the gym I mean not the bird*!! Got this best top I'm hoping to wear but don't think I can pull it off yet..


So when you expecting the test to kick in :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Bench lifts are crap man, but I do feel stronger. Didn't realise how much I rely in the wrist straps though, the pain was murder!! Also sick of the dead skin lumps on my hands so *ordered weight gloves with wrist straps built in from maximuscle today*.
> 
> Gaspari tastes a bit funky but really nice at the same time. The bag is bloody MASSIVE! well worth the £40!! Going to have one a day with just three/ two and a half scoops which is roughly 620 cals. It's really really thick so im going to have it about 3pm when I get hungry every day. Appreciate the heads up in it mate thanks.
> 
> Met up with an ex today for lunch, not seen her in two years and the first thing she commented on was a vein running down my bi, pretty chuffed with that but really looking forward to hitting it hard over the next few weeks, the gym I mean not the bird!! Got this best top I'm hoping to wear but don't think I can pull it off yet..


fvcking copy cat [email protected]! lmao. no worries on the protein, just heard its good stuff, and good for people with stomach cramps etc.

in my experience DO NOT tell the missus you met your ex, it always ends badly lmao!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

When I say maximuscle, I meant eBay :lol: the only ones I could find that were gloves and wrist supports. No point in wearing gloves and separate wrist supports and also straps on my back days. They aren't white though mate, I don't want to be a micheal Jackson lookalike xx

I think the test is creeping in but I'm unsure, when I do my shoulders and legs I really feel like I could do much heavier, but my chest seems to be coming on slowly now. Going to have a good look on the other journals to see if my chest routines are a bit mix and match.

Nah the mrs doesn't even know this ex exists mate, but it was purely lunch nothing more. Nice girl but that's as far as it goes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> When I say maximuscle, I meant eBay :lol: the only ones I could find that were gloves and wrist supports. No point in wearing gloves and separate wrist supports and also straps on my back days. They aren't white though mate, I don't want to be a micheal Jackson lookalike xx
> 
> I think the test is creeping in but I'm unsure, when I do my shoulders and legs I really feel like I could do much heavier, but my chest seems to be coming on slowly now. Going to have a good look on the other journals to see if my chest routines are a bit mix and match.
> 
> Nah the mrs doesn't even know this ex exists mate, but it was purely lunch nothing more. Nice girl but that's as far as it goes


Just too worried people will think you look too gay to actually be gay, and that you wont get anymore offers for a quick bum by the sounds of it!

Good to hear tbh mate, cos I know theres alot of bravado on here but cheating is a mugs game in my eyes, id rather break up with a girl if i wanted someone else.

Also why the fvck isnt anyone commenting on my journal anymore, im talking to myself most of the time! Ballbags!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

First off mate, a ballbag is the velvet pouch the use for snooker balls, next time say bawbag, that's more insulting. Also, when said anywhere in England they haven't a clue what you have just called them, great fun :lol:

Without sounding soft, I wouldn't cheat on my mrs, she might not be super hot like she was in her teens but she's put up with my pish for years, had two kids and supports me through everything, even when I f*ck up which is pretty often due to the temper and all. Plus, her boobs are too much fun 

And Oi!! I comment on both your threads, your both just jealous that mine is more popular xx comes with wearing a Mankini.....


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Without sounding soft, I wouldn't cheat on my mrs, she might not be super hot like she was in her teens
> 
> .....


If its any consolation and it makes you feel better, I would defo give your burd 1 :innocent:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pay for my next cycle and we will call it a deal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hahaha steroid pimp


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Times are hard :lol:

Back done this morning,

Deadlift 110kg 5x5

Pull down 45kg each side 4x8

Seated row 45kg each side 4x8

Single arm row 20kg 5x8

EZ bent over row 45kg 4x8

Revers DB fly, only 10k 4x8

Bodyfat is 14%


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

how did you work out bodyfat mate, calipers or at gym? i have neither lmao, need to invest in something!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> how did you work out bodyfat mate, calipers or at gym? i have neither lmao, need to invest in something!


Ask this guy what his is so you can get a ballpark figure










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Ask this guy what his is so you can get a ballpark figure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky cvnt

But I like it! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Bet a fiver jabba would give an awesome bj with that mouth :lol:

Theres the machine at work mate, I dunno if it's accurate or not but used it from week one so will stick it. I'm eating a hell of a lot of food but I haven't gained much weight since I stopped the dbol, but iv also not lost anything either. Weird...!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your probs doing like craigy, losing bf and gaining muscle. Plus as you lose water from the dbol weight should be going down so you must be gaining muscle too.

LeedsTC maybe this will help for yours?










she's packing a bit more size than you, but dont worry you'll get there... :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> your probs doing like craigy, losing bf and gaining muscle. Plus as you lose water from the dbol weight should be going down so you must be gaining muscle too.
> 
> LeedsTC maybe this will help for yours?
> 
> ...


Fat b1tch, she needs to hammer some DNP


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark Nigerian Penis? she looks like she already does filthy s1ut


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

OTB please tell me that's not a Michael J white training glove!

You fvckin ragin homosexualmg:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh it is my friend! Best gloves ive ever owned, and only like 7quid off ebay!

get me loads of c0ck too :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't train yesterday or today. Having a sh1t time at work and at home so it's doing my head in. Going to try and get in tomorrow or if I have time later too. Pain in the @rse!!

£7 off eBay to get c0ck? Do you think yet work better than your pals earring? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Didn't train yesterday or today. Having a sh1t time at work and at home so it's doing my head in. Going to try and get in tomorrow or if I have time later too. Pain in the @rse!!
> 
> £7 off eBay to get c0ck? Do you think yet work better than your pals earring? :lol:


Oi, that's my secret pulling weapon, shhhh :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

£7 quid to get LOADS of c0ck!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

right lads, its the weekend so iv perked up a bit. been really down the past few days.

Pinned tonight as im in the house alone and this weekend and monday is going to be brutal with the kids and career meetings. Done my quad as requested by Leedstc. did it standing up for the first time so i could take a few pics, hopefully these arent against any forum rules.







was the easiest and least painful quad injection so far, did some bodyweight squats and lunges to work the legs slightly post injection. Hope these are what you were after mate 

got a night out tomorrow, be on the softies though as its in company of a girl thats wanting my boaby and i dont want to get p1ssed around her as she is pretty nice. So the diet wont go too off track and il be back home with the mrs safe and sound. As its Saturday tomorrow i always get a bit of extra time in the gym, norms do my chest and legs but i want to do my shoulder and tris with some leg work as i didnt hit them this morning. Working nights as of monday for a week again so hopefully this wont totally fcuk up my diet and workouts so much this time


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> right lads, its the weekend so iv perked up a bit. been really down the past few days.
> 
> Pinned tonight as im in the house alone and this weekend and monday is going to be brutal with the kids and career meetings. Done my quad as requested by Leedstc. did it standing up for the first time so i could take a few pics, hopefully these arent against any forum rules.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that face  Thanks mate this will help out a lot, had no clue whereabouts to inject in quad lol, do I have to make the face aswell though :confused1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't try the face sweetie, youl look like your cumming :lol:

Il stand up when doing my quads now, so much easier. Wee bit of tightness today but i did wiggle about a tiny bit trying to take pics for you buddy. Going to push the leg press and lunges today so that will be gone for tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't try the face sweetie, youl look like your cumming :lol:
> 
> Il stand up when doing my quads now, so much easier. Wee bit of tightness today but i did wiggle about a tiny bit trying to take pics for you buddy. Going to push the leg press and lunges today so that will be gone for tomorrow


yeah god forbid if it made you look like your cumming right gordie??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Do I sense some sarcasm? One was only but trying to help


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nightshift this week, tried to get to the gym today but ran out of time. Had a cheat day on my diet yesterday as I took the mrs and kids out, was awesome sitting in the sun all day. Took the mrs down a wee sun spot I know that overlooks Helensburgh and the Faslane naval base, the view was something else!! She sat with the boobies out too which was pretty fun, who needs a ps3!!!

Hopefully this Nightshift wont screw me up too much, going to force myself to get to the gym when I wake up, feeling really up for blasting these last few weeks on cycle now!! Had a few comments from friends on Saturday night on my arms which was good,  just wish my shoulders would come on a bit better


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Nightshift this week, tried to get to the gym today but ran out of time. Had a cheat day on my diet yesterday as I took the mrs and kids out, was awesome sitting in the sun all day. Took the mrs down a wee sun spot I know that overlooks Helensburgh and the Faslane naval base, the view was something else!! *She sat with the boobies out too* which was pretty fun, who needs a ps3!!!
> 
> Hopefully this Nightshift wont screw me up too much, going to force myself to get to the gym when I wake up, feeling really up for blasting these last few weeks on cycle now!! Had a few comments from friends on Saturday night on my arms which was good,  just wish my shoulders would come on a bit better


Pics or noboobs :thumbup1:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Nightshift this week, tried to get to the gym today but ran out of time. Had a cheat day on my diet yesterday as I took the mrs and kids out, was awesome sitting in the sun all day. Took the mrs down a wee sun spot I know that overlooks Helensburgh and the Faslane naval base, the view was something else!! She sat with the boobies out too which was pretty fun, who needs a ps3!!!
> 
> Hopefully this Nightshift wont screw me up too much, going to force myself to get to the gym when I wake up, feeling really up for blasting these last few weeks on cycle now!! Had a few comments from friends on Saturday night on my arms which was good,  just wish my shoulders would come on a bit better


How often are you training shoulders? I'm on week 5 as of today and my deltoids have developed noticeably. Not huge but definitely rounder than before and stronger. They were so weak pre-cycle but did a new PB today on seated shoulder press, didn't do other exercises as was leg day. I usually train them once every 2 weeks. On cycle though you can blast them once a week IMO, as I always read about deltoid development being a sign of steroids, which suggests they grow very well on cycle. Lots of growth = quicker repair time = more shoulder workout. Will be hitting them hard tomorrow and will report back (if I remember lol!)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The delts are growing mate but the traps aren't really. My strength has went up but much slower than every other area of my body. I do my shoulders and tris once a week, the tris are coming on nice but the shoulders not as well.

Chest and bis today, was awesome!

Flat bench 4x5 80kg felt smooth, did a final 5 reps at 85kg

Concentration curls 4x5 20kg OUCH!!

Decline bench 4x8 75kg felt great, had the push the last set.

Seated DB curls 4x5 16kg

Reverse grip barbell curb 20kg 4x5 easy, forearm pumps were insane!

DB fly 16kg 4x8 really slow, need to up the weight!!

EZ bar 4x5 slow 25kg had to push it on the last set

40 pressups in 4x10 easy!!

My main Progress is with the press ups, I used to struggle to bang out ten, feeling like I can do them all day now. Bench press is going up nicely, iv been worried I'm stalling on this but the weight went up! The decline press is another, I really struggled with this two weeks ago, felt bang in today. Really did well with the slow release and fast push movements on it.

The pumps were top!! So much so that my hoody honestly struggled to get over my arms!! Looked like a white balotelli trying to fit into a training bib.... :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn slow it down mate, you'll be leaving me in the dust you cvnt :lol: !!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Lifts are looking good dude, you're making progress every week!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My only concern at the moment is my temperament. Iv always been pretty bad tempered with a shorter fuse than most but it's way out of control, and has been for about three weeks. Finding it close to impossible to not react like a demon to people who annoy me.

I'm getting right p1ssed off in the gym if I fail or don't hit what I want which in pretty comfy with, but outwith the gym just isn't acceptable.

Pretty happy with my chest, I did hope to close in on 100kg by the end of my cycle but 90kg would be awesome too. It was just 13 months ago that I struggled with 30kg flat bench...

I missed out the DB press today as I did decline barbell, but whilst my weight is increasing on the barbell bench pushes, it's sort of stalling on the DB press which has me stumped.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> My only concern at the moment is my temperament. Iv always been pretty bad tempered with a shorter fuse than most but it's way out of control, and has been for about three weeks. Finding it close to impossible to not react like a demon to people who annoy me.
> 
> I'm getting right p1ssed off in the gym if I fail or don't hit what I want which in pretty comfy with, but outwith the gym just isn't acceptable.
> 
> ...


I've been way more irritable too, but I'm only 4 weeks in so I hope it doesn't get worse! Apparently 'roid rage' only happens to those who are naturally angry people, so don't know what that says about us :/

DB is a different movement so it will definitely be a struggle changing. For example I can knock out 40kg DBs for flat bench but can't do 80kg bench with a BB (haven't tried but I'm sure I can't) because I never train with a BB.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have some nice anger issues aswell, almost lamped a bird last night after insisting I gave her the wrong drink when I poured it in front of her. I'm just naturally a cvnt anyway I guess  Just shortens my fuse CONSIDERABLY


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I have some nice anger issues aswell, almost lamped a bird last night after insisting I gave her the wrong drink when I poured it in front of her. I'm just naturally a cvnt anyway I guess  Just shortens my fuse CONSIDERABLY


Yeah I think those who do not have a short fuse don't roid rage because even though the test makes them more irritable, it's still at such a level that it is manageable. Dunno.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Yeah I think those who do not have a short fuse don't roid rage because even though the test makes them more irritable, it's still at such a level that it is manageable. Dunno.


You saying I have roid rage? YOU WANNA FVCKING FIGHT!? :lol:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> You saying I have roid rage? YOU WANNA FVCKING FIGHT!? :lol:


I'll kill ya, I'll ****ing do ya in I swear u better watch ur bk i got ur ip


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Enough of the handbags, or il glesgakiss the two of you! Kapow!!

Fairly dissapointed in my DB bench but the main bench press is coming on so that's making up for it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Weight - 13 st 5lbs

Body fat - 14%

Gym today was Shoulders and Tris, i didnt manage to get into the gym wednesday, thursday, friday due to the nightshift week i was on so i was pretty p1ssed off at that.

Barbell standing press - 45kg 5x5

DB Seated Press - 20kg 5x5 last set i pushed on and failed at 11 on my left side, almost failed at 4 on set 3 on the left side too

Side raise - 10 kg 5x8, was going to be 4x8 but just put another in

Front Raise - 10kg 5X5 Burn at the top of my arms was epic

Seated shoulder press - 30kg each side 4x8

TRIS,

Skullcrusher - 13.5 each side 5x8 slow, ouch!!

Close grip bench press - 27kg 5x10

Knelt down tricept pull down - 25kg 5x5

One arm Tricep Extension 12kg 5x8

Tricep dips - 5x10 throughout workout

Attempted a 10minute incline walk on the treadmill to finish but could only managed 4 minutes due to the shin pumps. Iv been getting these all the time this week, was walking down to the wee mans nursery yesterday and had to stop about 8 times as it was bloody sore!! Feels as if theres cement in my shoes. Dont have a clue why im getting this, i had it slightly whilst on Dbol but no way as close as what im getting daily now!! Cardio has got to be cross trainer, [email protected] and cycling now nless i figure out whats going on. Happy with the weight going up, it had not increased or dropped since week three!! bodyfat still at the 14% mark


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try not to read to much into things mate, like side etc as you will only end up worrying about things!

You've done your research which is good but not everyone needs adex during cycle! See how your body reacts to the test first before putting any more drugs into your body which you may not need! Just have them on hand just incase


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Try not to read to much into things mate, like side etc as you will only end up worrying about things!
> 
> You've done your research which is good but not everyone needs adex during cycle! See how your body reacts to the test first before putting any more drugs into your body which you may not need! Just have them on hand just incase


Hiya man thanks for posting 

Funny you should say that though mate as i was wondering if the adex could be contributing to the stiffness in my right shoulder, iv read on a few journals that people drop the adex due to slight stiffness in thier joints? I take my cod liver oil three times a day etc but its been the past week iv felt some slight stiffness


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Defo mate, it dryed my knees out like a b1tch! Also people tend to take way to many anti e's on cycle to prevent gyno when I don't think they actually realise how uncommon gyno is! You need some estrogen in your body to make everything work properly, and it also helps with growth!

Hence why I said just have stuff on hand just incase.

People panic when they feel a slight tingle in the nipple area and suddenly think they have gyno when a lot of the time its because of your hormones changing and not gyno forming.

Adex is good for bloat but the main thing to stop bloat is diet!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i think read somewhere that supplementing taurine helps a bit with shin pumps. Maybe try get hold of some? or see if having a can of redbull helps as that contains 1g taurine per can, might be a longshot but you never know haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Taurine you say?

As for bloating i reckon iv been pretty lucky throughout the cycle and not had too much, i dont think i carried too much water weight early on either as im certain that would have came down once the dbol kickstart had ended. Will leave the adex to .5 every three days and see if it makes a difference.

My shoulders still feel weak/ look sh1t, chest and arms are coming along nicely as are my legs. just the shoulders that are letting me down. Going to have a look at other lads workouts and see if im mabye doing something wrong on my shoulder days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ahh maybe not on the taurine solution haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

might be mate, iv not been taking them as of yet, just got 2 bags in before i started the cycle incase it came in handy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

give them a try then, see what happens. could be just what you need.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

If not mate then get them bananas down ya as potassium helps with pumps.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I've also stopped taking my adex, noticing no gyno symptoms. When I used the dbol kickstart I was getting puffy nipples and automatically thought that was gyno so hopped on the nolva ED until the kickstart finished. Then I did some adex and thought sod it and stopped. So far so good, interesting post Timmy about gyno worries being overblown, perhaps it is a bit like hairloss in that respect?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The hairloss rumour is in complete reverse with me. I'm shaving every two days and getting my hair cut every week (I can't have it long at all grr) my pubes are in growth overdrive too. It's actually pretty annoying but that's what increased test levels do 

Doing my bis and chest today later on, taking the mrs with me to run through squats, db movements and the leg press. After that it's Prometheus is 3D!!

My weight this morning after a pee and on an empty stomach is 13st 6lbs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am now heavier than you again ginger  by 2 pounds


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done mate 

I'm thinking of extending my cycle by two weeks as I'm slightly worried that the med-tech test was possibly bunk. Read on a few threads and forums elsewhere that it's not getting the results expected in full cycles. Pain in the bum!! I am now well past my heaviest weight ever! Also really struggled to get my top over my shoulders and top of my arms on Saturday after my shoulder workout. To be honest I was certain I was fatter, but my trousers aren't any tighter and the bodyfat isn't up so Mabye that's just all in my head (the idea not the fat).

Going gym today so will use Tuesday and Thursday of this week for cardio, still worried about my shins, this is the only time iv ever been against the idea of getting a pumping :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

back photo about 7 weeks after the last, looks like even with all the dbol, test and gym work the only thing i have gained on my back is spots. super


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> View attachment 85190
> 
> 
> back photo about 7 weeks after the last, looks like even with all the dbol, test and gym work the only thing i have gained on my back is spots. super


Lift heavier then you will have spots and muscle :tongue:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want rid of the spots use head and shoulders leave on the back for 10 mins before bath or shower, do this for a week or two. Try it and thank me later 

Still, looking pretty good there mate, I dare say I'm nursing a semi :rolleye: Although it just isn't the same without a needle hanging out of you and a cum face for added measure :lol:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> View attachment 85190
> 
> 
> back photo about 7 weeks after the last, looks like even with all the dbol, test and gym work the only thing i have gained on my back is spots. super


You got the exact same pullup bar as me mate lol, it's pretty good!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

attempted a run right after but the pumps in my shins were too sore,managed just over a mile, 140 calories. Why dont they make the saddles on bikes softer? ouch


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and bis today and the strength is DOWN!! gutted.

Chest-

Flat bench 75kg 5x5 and did one more set which I failed at 4

DB incline press 24kg 5x5

DB fly 16kg 5x8

Cable crossover 3x10 12.5kg each side, never tried this before

50 press ups

Bis,

EZ Bar curl 12.5kg each side 5x5 slow

Concentration curls 20kg 5x5

reverse grip barbell curls 25kg 5x5 slow

Db curls 16kg 5x5

Barbell curls to finish 5x5 30kg

Went lighter in the curls as to be honest I couldn't be bothered. Iv felt pretty weak all day and the cheat press was a complete joke!! Totally struggled. My diet hasn't been fantastic though but I'm still getting a decent amount of protein per day. Gutted and feel a bit down about it.

Think il Mabye try and focus more on conditioning than growth as I don't really see much improvement in my lifts that I wouldn't have gained being natty anyway


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Chin up mate, I've been feeling weak last week too (now on week 6), I think first cycles are always a bit erratic because our bodies are getting used to all the new hormones (high test and even with AI more estrogen). I swear I'm suffering from estrogen flu right now lol, got test flu around week 3 but that's gone. My strength has also not gone up due to this the last week but am making gains definitely since day 1.

Are you on week 9 now? Haven't followed the thread all the way through so you'll have to enlighten me! I'm thinking of doing a var only cycle when this first cycle ends, hoping it will harden up muscles and increase strength ready before my second injection cycle which I have no idea when I will start. Probably will do a tren/mast/test blend.

I tell you what though mate, at least you are on an AI. I was on nolva throughout the dbol kickstart but now nothing and this estrogen... holy **** it can make me feel down. I now know what it's like to be a woman and it ain't pretty haha.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: dry your eyes Sally :lol:

Yeah man week 9, weight is still going up with the body fat staying the same. Tshirts are tighter and I can't get into my fav hoody now as my arms and chest don't fit. Trousers all fit just fine so it's defo some muscle. Quads are still good and whatever but it's just my shoulders and back that let me down.

Started cardio this week, 900 cals cycle with a 250 cals run. Going to try and aim for atleast a cardio session of 800 cals. Won't have time to cycle for an hour every time I'm I'm the gym.

Also thinking of adding an oral towards the end of the cycle. Iv got 6 weeks to go as I'm extending it to cover the weeks I had med-tech test as Im worried the gear was bunk due to the horrible pip and slow strength gains compared to some other journals. Diet is good still, I owe so much to nandos BBQ chicken sauce!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> :lol: dry your eyes Sally :lol:
> 
> Yeah man week 9, weight is still going up with the body fat staying the same. Tshirts are tighter and I can't get into my fav hoody now as my arms and chest don't fit. Trousers all fit just fine so it's defo some muscle. Quads are still good and whatever but it's just my shoulders and back that let me down.
> 
> ...


You thought of adding clen as an oral? it will cut you up nicely provided diet is clean enough, and makes cardio alot easier I hear, you can just keep going and going. Also its anti catabolic so stops muscle wastage when your cutting, so stacked with test you'll still put muscle on while burning fat. Depends if you want to maximise gains or fatloss now.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv got quite a lot of T3 and some clen in the house but I really hated the shaking that the clen causes and the fluttery chest feeling with t3. I do think the 4-6lbs of fat on my front is letting me down. Should drop with the cardio right enough.

It's my shoulders I want to hit hard, I have DOMS in my chest and slightly in my bis today which has confused me to hell considering I went lighter on my workout yesterday. My shoulders are pathetic so im going to look at what im doing in the gym and shake it about a bit. Won't be able to get to the gym tonight so il do some core work and pull ups in the house.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders are the one thing my genes don't seem to have sold me short on....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Everything else is SH1T though :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Man-boobs are what genes gave me in excess!!

Nipples are slightly puffy and bloody sore! I'm taking the adex back to the norm now before I start lactating...!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Man-boobs are what genes gave me in excess!!
> 
> Nipples are slightly puffy and bloody sore! I'm taking the adex back to the norm now before I start lactating...!!


fvck it, least you'll have a plentiful supply of milk for your protein shakes! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't be leaking mate, will stain my Mankini


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pics of nips or no leakage


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my god!! You guys are actually posting on my thread again, awww shucks I'd missed you all, big hugs!!

Il take a pic and post it up mate, they look like monkeys thumbs!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Oh my god!! You guys are actually posting on my thread again, awww shucks I'd missed you all, big hugs!!
> 
> Il take a pic and post it up mate, they look like monkeys thumbs!!


We need a phot of your lively birds nips for comparison


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

and the personal trainers...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

this is what three days of no AI has done to my nips, they look like a pregnant apes nipples!!



tempted to liquidate all my adex and inject it now!! joking ofcourse

and ahem boy, you have already witnessed the beauty that my pt is :beer:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> this is what three days of no AI has done to my nips, they look like a pregnant apes nipples!!
> 
> View attachment 85353
> 
> ...


I got something similar, but mine is there 100% of the time, not as bad as that though, I only really get it worse when on dbol but still taking an AI now just in case


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You seriously could ski off them :lol:

You know you have issues when your nipples point to your big toe...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

im slightly aroused by that picture..

also yes mate she's hot, all i can think about now are her nipples!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

They are just your big standard Rock Ape nipples. Ha ha ha


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Seeing them beauties has got me thinking I might have bunk gear!!!

I've been doing 500 mg test e a week and front loaded with dbol wks 1-4 (alot like yourself) and the most I had was a bit of itching and regular erections (of the nipple variety you dirty buggers) and I haven't run any AI's.

Am I right in thinking this is a genetic or individual thing and I am just one of the lucky ones?

Dont mean to hijack your log pal .... jus got me thinking


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Seeing them beauties has got me thinking I might have bunk gear!!!
> 
> I've been doing 500 mg test e a week and front loaded with dbol wks 1-4 (alot like yourself) and the most I had was a bit of itching and regular erections (of the nipple variety you dirty buggers) and I haven't run any AI's.
> 
> ...


Not everyone is prone to Gyno. Also did you get good gains from your cycle ?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm about 7 weeks into a 12 week cycle and gained a good stone :lol: Alot of comments from the gym regulars as well 

Guess I am one of the lucky ones :thumbup1: Have always been lean-ish tho (genetics not diet) and I kinda think this affects "chubbier" (for the want of a better word) peeps IMO


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> im slightly aroused by that picture..
> 
> also yes mate she's hot, all i can think about now are her nipples!


Well I hope hers don't look like mine!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm about 7 weeks into a 12 week cycle and gained a good stone :lol: Alot of comments from the gym regulars as well
> 
> Guess I am one of the lucky ones :thumbup1: Have always been lean-ish tho (genetics not diet) and I kinda think this affects "chubbier" (for the want of a better word) peeps IMO


Don't really agree with that mate, iv gained very close to two stone now, body fat hasnt risen nor has my waist increased. Also, wouldn't say Id be described at 'chubby' either. There's no pot belly or double chin here. There's about 6lbs of fat to lose possibly, bodyfat has stayed at 14% pretty much all cycle too. Bearing in mind this time last year when I started bulking I weighed just over 9 stone....chubby really doesn't come into the picture. My dbol kick start saw me gain a stone pretty quickly, which has not dropped so I doubt that was just water. The nips went funny after not taking Adex for 4 days....took .5 yesterday and .5 today, will skip it tomorrow and take .5 on Saturday. Already the sensitivity and some swelling has went down....

Don't worry about hi-jacking the thread mate. The forums are here to be used, but would be best to make your own up with some pics to show your gains etc. always the best way to show your genuine and to get advice when needed....


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't really agree with that mate, iv gained very close to two stone now, body fat hasnt risen nor has my waist increased. Also, wouldn't say Id be described at 'chubby' either. There's no pot belly or double chin here. There's about 6lbs of fat to lose possibly, bodyfat has stayed at 14% pretty much all cycle too. Bearing in mind this time last year when I started bulking I weighed just over 9 stone....chubby really doesn't come into the picture. My dbol kick start saw me gain a stone pretty quickly, which has not dropped so I doubt that was just water. The nips went funny after not taking Adex for 4 days....took .5 yesterday and .5 today, will skip it tomorrow and take .5 on Saturday. Already the sensitivity and some swelling has went down....
> 
> Don't worry about hi-jacking the thread mate. The forums are here to be used, but would be best to make your own up with some pics to show your gains etc. always the best way to show your genuine and to get advice when needed....


Yeah you definitely aren't chubby, strange comment to say the least that was!

Got any recommendations for bulking diet? With a high metabolism I end up eating things like huge servings of Nutella to pile on weight, what did you use? Also props to putting the pictures up, you say the swelling has gone done now but is there any hardness or is it still quite soft? Should reverse quite quickly. I'm feeling a little better since restarting my Adex yesterday, it's strange how this excess of estrogen affects everybody differently.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't really agree with that mate, iv gained very close to two stone now, body fat hasnt risen nor has my waist increased. Also, wouldn't say Id be described at 'chubby' either. There's no pot belly or double chin here. There's about 6lbs of fat to lose possibly, bodyfat has stayed at 14% pretty much all cycle too. Bearing in mind this time last year when I started bulking I weighed just over 9 stone....chubby really doesn't come into the picture. My dbol kick start saw me gain a stone pretty quickly, which has not dropped so I doubt that was just water. The nips went funny after not taking Adex for 4 days....took .5 yesterday and .5 today, will skip it tomorrow and take .5 on Saturday. Already the sensitivity and some swelling has went down....
> 
> Don't worry about hi-jacking the thread mate. The forums are here to be used, but would be best to make your own up with some pics to show your gains etc. always the best way to show your genuine and to get advice when needed....


Yeah it was a bit of a generalisation, my apologies. Am following this with interest generally. Great little journal.

As to the highjacking the thread I dont want to be the geeza who just wades in and asks random s.hit for his own benefit on your log. Peace.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Yeah it was a bit of a generalisation, my apologies. Am following this with interest generally. Great little journal.
> 
> As to the highjacking the thread I dont want to be the geeza who just wades in and asks random s.hit for his own benefit on your log. Peace.


All the threads are here for everyone mate, if your on a similar cycle by all means ask away on this one


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thems proper nips gordie, you sure that's not a pic of a pubesent girl?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha, pretty horrible eh!! They've went down some now mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

my diddies as of yesterday..



done shoulders today, felt a click in my left shoulder when doing side raises which fcuking hurt!!

Not done any progress pics for a few weeks. I think im looking fatter, and still feel a bit bloated so im dropping bread and pasta completely now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy sh!t mate you have filled out! Don't worry about the fatness it's just bloat it will go


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i agree, deffo a big improvement mate! high five!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Shucks chaps 

Last time I stood in the scales I was just under 13,8 will check it tomorrow when I get up before a cheeky wee chest and bis workout. Introduced dips and wide grip pull ups today, dips were ok but the pull ups were pathetic!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DOMS!!! Ouch!! Feels awesome though!! First time I have not had DOMS in my chest and Bis for ages, even though I dropped my weight!

Chest press 70kg 4-8

Incline DB 24kg 4-8

Flat DB fly 16kg 4-8

Cable fly 12kg 4-8

Hammer curl 16kg 3-8

Slow Preacher curl 22.5kg 2-10 failed at 8 on second set

EZ bar bicep curl 27.5kg 3-8

Bicep 21s 25kg 2x21 (ouch)

Going to hit the back later on tonight


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

COME ON FRANCE!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You look a lot thicker mate great work.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> You look a lot thicker mate great work.


Yea when's the due date?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv always been thick mate :lol:

But thanks man, really enjoying this cycle now


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Yea when's the due date?


I'm coming down to Leeds, youl bite the pillow hard as I'm going in dry...!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I'm coming down to Leeds, youl bite the pillow hard as I'm going in dry...!!!


Don't make offers like that to man in a sex drought :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like u put some size on pal. Big for a pebble monkey though. lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

How many jabs are u up to now Geordie ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Currently on week ten mate, going to go for another 5 weeks as I'm unsure of the med-tech test I had at first, the pip was awful and iv heard some dodgy results of full cycles with it. The pro-chem seems to be the biz!! Get my last 10ml of that tomorrow


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie ya wee homosexual how's it hanging?

How's them nips?

Training looking good your weights are going up now sonny how you feeling


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

In pain with the DOMS mate, chest and bis are tight, sore and feel awesome!! Love the DOMS feeling. I dropped my weight yesterday and mixed the workout after getting some help from leedstc, so fully expect it to fly up now. Going for 85kg 4x8 on the flat bench as my end of cycle target. Cardio is underway too mate.

Appetite is still strong, when I wake, then 8am, 10am, 13.00 and 16.00. I also eat at 21.00 too and if I dont eat at any of these times I'm starving!! Pretty happy iv got it in a tight routine.

15inch bis now which I'm happy with, hope to get to atleast a constant 15.5' by end of cycle. My Scotland top and Adidas tennis tshirts don't fit my arms and chest anymore. This has been the best week on cycle by far for me


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nips went down after two days mate, back to being tweakable now


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and tris today,

Deadlift 100kg 4x8

Skullcrusher 22.5 4x8

Bent over row 50kg 4x8

Close grip bench press 60kg 4x8 (never really done these so just went for 60kg dunno how [email protected] that is)

Wide grip pull up weight assisted 20kg 4-8 failed on last set at 6, I am pathetic at these

Tricep pull down 25kg 4x8 & 5th set of 2x21 at 15kg

Lat pull down 45kg 4x8

Tricep dips 4xfail,got to about 23 on the first three sets, 17 on the last.

My form on the deads has been worrying me so I slowed it Down and kept the weight at 100kg. My grip is still sh1te though, decided to go without straps today and use the reverse grip which was good until the last two sets. Lower back is pumped and I'm shaking from the mid section down since I finished. For whatever reason I think I'm only gaining strength in my bis, chest and legs...?

On a more positive note, guy that works in the gym asked me details of my diet as apparently I look 'solid' and have done so pretty quickly. Although its just my chest and bis, it's still nice to hear


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> On a more positive note, guy that works in the gym asked me details of my diet as apparently I look 'solid' and have done so pretty quickly. Although its just my chest and bis, it's still nice to hear


Did you tell him "D-bol, the breakfast of champions?"


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: dbol? What's that? Is that a steroid?! I wouldn't touch the stuff!! That stuff is just for cheaters.... :lol:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Excellent log this is Gordie1876 - I have recently posted a link to another thread on UK-M where someone is asking for 1st cycle advise.

Its obvious you have done your research and interested to see how you progress, you gonna keep this log through PCT ??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am mate, there's a few good logs going and although there's a lot of banter in them, some of the info is amazing!! As all newbies to gear I struggled to get my head round it all so just focused on a basic cycle and whilst on this iv received lots of top info about hgh, tren, deca, tbol, clen, t3 and loads of others. Best way to learn is to plan out a proper cycle, a proper pct even if it's basic and get a journal up. People will always come with advice, it's what makes this site as good as it is.

However, noticed something today. If I didn't plan to extend the test for another 4/5 weeks, I would have been on PCT when my daughter finishes primary 1! I was bubbling like a [email protected] on her first day of school, so I can only imagine what I'd have been like mid pct when she finishes her first year :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha were all cheating fvckers here then!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right UK-M, iv been kinda debating with myself about this but fvck it i guess. Here is a picture of me last summer (july 2010) before i started lifting. All i ever did was press ups, sit ups and cardio. My weight was a few lbs over 9 stone.



Picture was the one that made me want to change, got me a bit upset that i was such a runt! still to this day im pretty embarrassed about it so go easy

and yes, i have always had a soft spot for mental knickers :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Right UK-M, iv been kinda debating with myself about this but fvck it i guess. Here is a picture of me last summer (july 2010) before i started lifting. All i ever did was press ups, sit ups and cardio. My weight was a few lbs over 9 stone.
> 
> View attachment 85815
> 
> ...


best delete this before leedstc see's it, he'll be jealous of your mass mate :lol:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You got any recent pics to compare it to?

I've got a similiar pic that made me think "**** gotta do something about this" (of myself not you :lol: )

9 stone mg: now at 13st plus - well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

One page back mate I think there's one there


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> best delete this before leedstc see's it, he'll be jealous of your mass mate :lol:


Hate the picture mate, anorexics have more muscle mass Than I did then


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Right UK-M, iv been kinda debating with myself about this but fvck it i guess. Here is a picture of me last summer (july 2010) before i started lifting. All i ever did was press ups, sit ups and cardio. My weight was a few lbs over 9 stone.
> 
> View attachment 85815
> 
> ...


Your legs are pretty big there IMO in relation to your torso, could have good leg genetics there!

This isn't my log but I made a post a few pages back about feeling weak and having 'estrogen flu'. Since starting the adex again that has cleared right up, adex definitely vital for me on cycle it seems.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs would have benefitted from the cycling probably mate, used to play a lot of football too.

Judging by my nipples last week, adex is vital to me aswell mate :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Was going to train shoulders and abs today but noticed Germany are playing holland tonight so il watch that and take today as a rest day. Been a fan of the Germans since I stayed there for a year when I was 14. German girls were all over me, called me Boris Becker and one called Nadja gave me my first sooky  true that!! Great country.

Anyway, weight today after a pee and a jobby is 13st 6lbs. Not going to post my measurements up till the end of cycle but measured my arms, chest and waist and I am pretty happy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Was going to train shoulders and abs today but noticed Germany are playing holland tonight so il watch that and take today as a rest day. Been a fan of the Germans since I stayed there for a year when I was 14. German girls were all over me, called me Boris Becker and one called Nadja gave me my first sooky  true that!! Great country.
> 
> Anyway, weight today after a pee and a jobby is 13st 6lbs. Not going to post my measurements up till the end of cycle but measured my arms, chest and waist and I am pretty happy


Nice one mate, gonna be a good game tonight but im gonna go to the gym at 8 so ill see all of 15mins of it lmao! Good stuff on the weight, you think youve lost some bodyfat too like?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Dunno mate, I think there's Mabye a tiny bit less on the chest, waist hasn't increased since I started the cycle but the chest is up 3 inches!! If it's not muscle, it's t1ts :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> best delete this before leedstc see's it, he'll be jealous of your mass mate :lol:


Ooooooh you're such a cvnt!!

and fat :lol:


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Gordie,

Great thread.

I am going to do my own cycle of dbol and test e too, just waiting for my pct to arrive before i get going.

Really good progress man, its like you have changed from a boy to a man  Great stuff.

Can i ask you what you took to get your nipples down? (or was that a joke picture?) I thought that once nipples have developed gyno that it is irreversible?

Cant wait to do my cycle.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: no joke man those were exactly what my nips were like :lol: I was taking .5 amridex every second day but dropped it to every three days and bam!! Nips that looked so damn suckable!! Took .5 adex for three days and they went back to normal, I'm now just as usual taking .5 every second day now 

Don't forget to start a journal with pics mate, il keep my eyes open for it


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> :lol: no joke man those were exactly what my nips were like :lol: I was taking .5 amridex every second day but dropped it to every three days and bam!! Nips that looked so damn suckable!! Took .5 adex for three days and they went back to normal, I'm now just as usual taking .5 every second day now
> 
> Don't forget to start a journal with pics mate, il keep my eyes open for it


Bloody hell, if my nipples had that reaction i would panic so bad :lol: .

Ok so it sounds like i will stick to the 0.5 eod, i was thinking to do 0.5 ed while on the dbol and then drop it down to the 0.5 eod.

Another thing... did u buy a pill cutter? I bought one! Biggest load of crap i have ever seen lol. Does nt work for shi*

Yeah i am considering starting a log. If i decide to do it i will give u a message.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah man I just bite along the line in the pill, I'm Scottish mate, I don't spend money when I really don't need to :lol:

Was talking to a lad today, he has been on a test and dbol cycle for A YEAR!! Rotates the dbol, on 5 weeks and off 5 and so on!! Guy is built!! But a year!! Anyone any thoughts on this?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking hell! If only I could afford to be on for a year! Did he say what doseages?

I imagine everything about him is massive... Except his b0llocks...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Stay on for as long as feel is right but you would need regular blood work done, only reason to come off is if your sick or are no longer responding to the mess (or so I read)


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

That thread in the steroid section about the bloke who did like 6+ cycles in a row pretty much (6 week gaps) has screwed up his endocrine system for test, hormone replacement therapy isn't even working I think. Blasting and cruising could cause the same result?

Not worth the risk imo.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Aye he is a good size, runs it at 500mg a week.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I can see why, I hate the feeling of being off cycle, I'm too used to feeling alpha :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its one thing feeling alpha, but when your in the gym with me your just a beta CVNT haha! Seriously though I know what you mean, I'd be drip fed PED's if I could afford it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I will be a student after the summer so going to be skint, sonim going to buy all my stuff over the next two months pays for my second cycle. Need to decide what il run.

The lad said his baws are like wee skittles :lol: I ofcourse asked which one was red and which was yellow :lol: to be honest my go'nads are the same size and still spunking strong, I know the test is taking effect with my gains so I dunno why they haven't shrunk a little. I don't really care as my nuts are just there for decoration anyway so if they shrink, they shrink


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I will be a student after the summer so going to be skint, sonim going to buy all my stuff over the next two months pays for my second cycle. Need to decide what il run.
> 
> The lad said his baws are like wee skittles :lol: I ofcourse asked which one was red and which was yellow :lol: to be honest my go'nads are the same size and still spunking strong, I know the test is taking effect with my gains so I dunno why they haven't shrunk a little. I don't really care as my nuts are just there for decoration anyway so if they shrink, they shrink


Why not run hcg 1000iu a week to keep em ticking?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

why you going to be a student mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't be @rsed with HGH mate too much fidgeting about, my balls are going fine anyway without it. 

Going to do sports nutrition and coaching at uni mate, two years starts after the summer, the job I'm in isn't going anywhere now. Top level possible at 28, so in twenty years il still be doing the same thing in the same pay, enough to make me want to self harm...!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Meant to say, I had the snip two years ago do the balls are just there for the mrs to lick :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey up pal, your balls produce test and they need to be the full size for test production to recover I believe. So the smaller they are the tougher pct will be.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank god my balls haven't shrunk to a noticeable degree then


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Measurements mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Measurements mate?


His mrs says 5 inches hard


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> His mrs says 5 inches hard


Correct mate, in width :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Measurements mate?


Dont really know but I'm sure if you open your mouth wide enough, they'll still fit in xx :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Meant to say, started adding in 75mg of T3 yesterday. Iv got enough to last Mabye 3-4 weeks so will run it for two week and then break for one and do the rest. I thought I had more clen but only have about 15 pills which would be pointless. Also starting abs workouts today, leg raises, crunches and side dips, nothing too hardcore.

Would like to drop a few lbs in fat, Also want to hit 25 kg in the db shoulder press by the end of the month!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Workout cut short as my wee girl fell in her ballet class, only got to do

DB shoulder Press 5x5 22kg

Upright row 5x5 29kg last set done 8

Side dips 4x20 25kg plate

Side raise 12kg 5x5

Pain in my left arm and shoulder when doing raises is getting worse! Bloody sore. This is the third Saturday workout since I started cycle that iv had to cut short as my girl falls or whatever in the classes, how do I explain I'm on gear and need to workout so she is more careful??

:lol:

Lunch, 8 egg scrambled, half tin spegetthi hoops, 50g cheese, one slice of toast & peanut butter and a pro10 shake.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Name change, googled my old one (which i used for tripadvisor) yesterday and it came up with xhamster which turns out to be a decent porno site!! Not me that subscribed to that site and the other dodgy ones it my god some of that stuff isnt half kinky 

Gym today!

BB bench flat 6x5 80kg, failed at set 6 on 3, wanted to see if I could push to five but couldnt

Flat DB fly 4x8 16kg slow

Incline DB press 4x8 24kg

Cable fly 4x8 12.5

Decline barbell press 3x8 55kg, went light as my left shoulder was feeling sore again, pain runs down my left tricep from my shoulder. I failed due to my left side on set 3 and rep 4

Hammer curl 16kg 3x8 slow

Barbell curl 30kg 3x8

Preacher curl 22.5kg 2x10

Bicep 21s 20kg 3x21

Pressups x 50

Getting slightly worried about my left shoulder now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

what supps you taking mate. not the gear just added stuff?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right gangrene balls what's with all the name changing and why have you 5 gold stars above the title to your journal

I want answers

Go


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> what supps you taking mate. not the gear just added stuff?


Fish oil, l-luciene or however it's spelled, 1/2 a seeing of Gaspari mass and 4 pro10 whey isolate shakes. Going to try and get creatine when I'm paid, super skint this month. Iv got taurine, l-arginine, zinc, alpha lipoic acid, vit c and vit d on hand too

Lifts don't seem to be doing too great, feel strong on my right side but it's the left I'm struggling with just now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Fish oil, l-luciene or however it's spelled, 1/2 a seeing of Gaspari mass and 4 pro10 whey isolate shakes. Going to try and get creatine when I'm paid, super skint this month. Iv got taurine, l-arginine, zinc, alpha lipoic acid, vit c and vit d on hand too
> 
> Lifts don't seem to be doing too great, feel strong on my right side but it's the left I'm struggling with just now


you'd think the fish oil would help with the shoulder!

ive heard deca is good for joint pain... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right gangrene balls what's with all the name changing and why have you 5 gold stars above the title to your journal
> 
> I want answers
> 
> Go


I dunno mate, I can only imagine its cause I'm awesome 

Super_G is what my mates call me, which explains the neck tattoo. Only changed it as I googled my previous one after speaking to Leeds and there were some pretty dodgy results, loads from here and trip advisor which are me, but a few porno efforts which aren't. Can't be having you lot taking the p1ss :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> you'd think the fish oil would help with the shoulder!
> 
> ive heard deca is good for joint pain... :whistling:


I'm wondering if it's the tendon as you said the other day buddy as the pain runs from the back of my shoulder, down the felt to my elbow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm wondering if it's the tendon as you said the other day buddy as the pain runs from the back of my shoulder, down the felt to my elbow


if you think its the tendon i'd get to the docs, a ruptured tendon can only be fixed by surgery! so best getting it sorted before that happens!

try warming up with a light weight, maybe like 20-30% of you max, just to get the movement going? when warmed up the chances of injury are reduced quite a bit.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hurts just raising my arm mate, don't think iv really ruptured or snapped anything, but something defo causing the pain and restriction of movement. Hopefully itl just wear off on its own 

Legs and abs tomorrow, and my cardio on Tuesday. The abs are going to be hellish!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

what you doing for cardio? and yeah mate abs are fvcking terrible!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Especially my abs, the fvckers have been hiding for too long. It's more the lines at the bottom I want back, I dunno what they are called but they looks epic alongside my tattoo...

Iv not had shin pumps for a few days so will either run, incline walk or cycle. All depends what football game is on :lol: the bikes have a tv built in  my cycle last week hit 900 cals which is good, think il try and hit this atleast once a week


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Cardio is for gays


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> Especially my abs, the fvckers have been hiding for too long. It's more the lines at the bottom I want back, I dunno what they are called but they looks epic alongside my tattoo...
> 
> Iv not had shin pumps for a few days so will either run, incline walk or cycle. All depends what football game is on :lol: the bikes have a tv built in  my cycle last week hit 900 cals which is good, think il try and hit this atleast once a week


at least you've seen your abs! Mine are non-existent :crying:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> at least you've seen your abs! Mine are non-existent :crying:


I kinda saw them once, well I would have had my t1ts not got in the way


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha ha!

Your using prochem test e 300mg aren't you? If so is it 2010-2013 batch? I've got a stash of this I'm just concerned over what I've been reading from people saying its underdosed etc? How you finding it?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Your using prochem test e 300mg aren't you? If so is it 2010-2013 batch? I've got a stash of this I'm just concerned over what I've been reading from people saying its underdosed etc? How you finding it?


Do not use it mate!! It's awful stuff!!

How much do you have? Il take it off you mate, save you on the horrible pip and poor results. Shall we say £7 a vial? :lol:

I rate it mate, most people iv spoken to are the same. Couldn't tell you what batch as I'm not home but il check when I do and let you know. Zero pip, good gains and it has my confidence


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha! Brill mate, let me know the batch etc.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the 2010 exp 2013 bath test 300 it's gtg mate


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to hear pal. Heard so much **** about Pro Chem cycles with poor results. I'm sure half these people have either got fake gear or work for another lab! Just hate to pin for weeks on end to find out I've gained ****all!! Although now my confidence is growing.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Good to hear pal. Heard so much **** about Pro Chem cycles with poor results. I'm sure half these people have either got fake gear or work for another lab! Just hate to pin for weeks on end to find out I've gained ****all!! Although now my confidence is growing.


used the same batch last cycle, good stuff, only ran it for the second 5 weeks of a 10 week cycle (was using sh1tty lixus, but didnt rate it at all). GTG definately.

haha SUPER_G, my cardio depends on where the birds are positioned in the gym. Try to get a nice spot behind them :drool:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> used the same batch last cycle, good stuff, only ran it for the second 5 weeks of a 10 week cycle (was using sh1tty lixus, but didnt rate it at all). GTG definately.
> 
> haha SUPER_G, my cardio depends on where the birds are positioned in the gym. Try to get a nice spot behind them :drool:


You can still call me Gordie, after all mate it's what is on my passport 

The girls are wise to this, they are always on the first row of treadmills which has fvck all behind them!! But there's a couple that do use the weights and look pretty nifty, why do they not approach me and inform me when they will be in? Bloody women!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You can still call me Gordie, after all mate it's what is on my passport
> 
> The girls are wise to this, they are always on the first row of treadmills which has fvck all behind them!! But there's a couple that do use the weights and look pretty nifty, why do they not approach me and inform me when they will be in? Bloody women!!


they're obviously waiting for you to approach them and tell them when you will be in... THEM


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

In all seriousness done well this cycle mate, be a beast in a couple cycles time


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> they're obviously waiting for you to approach them and tell them when you will be in... THEM


I already have been, I'm just so small they don't feel it...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> In all seriousness done well this cycle mate, be a beast in a couple cycles time


Cheers mate, we'll see what happens when I drop a bit of fat and get stuck into the 2nd cycle, the good thing about going to uni after the summer is il never miss a training day due to my crappy job  just need to save for this mega 2nd cycle


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Have ya got a second cycles compounds decided yet? Sorry if you already posted it up, I can't load page 34.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not yet buddy, thinking of a test and tren cycle but still to work out which oral (pill not sex) to take, then plan out pct. il see what happens with this cycle and take it from there


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Not yet buddy, thinking of a test and tren cycle but still to work out which oral (pill not sex) to take, then plan out pct. il see what happens with this cycle and take it from there


Fvck orals and go all short acting, or kick start with a short acting (Test prop and tren a) then stop them when the test and tren E kicks in at week 6


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice one pal!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tren on a second cycle!! Suppose You only live once pal! **** it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Im thinking i wanna see what oxy are all about. dont mind a bit of bloat if it builds muscle underneath, and fats easy enough to lose!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders and traps done today, I threw in some abs work as thats just how I role!

Seated DB Press 26kg 4x8 failed in 3rd set at rep 4, carried in with 22kg up to 12 reps

Barbell shrugs 70kg 4x20 forearm pumps were irritating, forearms looked bigger than my quads (slight exaggeration)

Side raises 12kg 4x8 easy, slight pain down left arm again

Seated barbell press 47.5 4x8

Side dips 25kg 4x20

Big orange inflatable ball thing crunches with 10kg weight 4x20 FFFFFFFCCCCCCUUUUUKKKK!!!

Hanging knee raises 2 xfailure my good god!! I hope I don't need a sh1t tomorrow as il not be able to push it oot

Home for scrambled eggs, spaghetti hoops and to masterbate.

Just before my third set of knee raises my PT came over, she was doing her own workout and seriously looking out of this world. I mumble and all sorts when she speaks to me, said hello etc, me being a retard said that I never recognise her with her clothes on, clearly meaning with her normal stuff on and not the gym uniform, girl laughed asked if i was working hard. Nothing in it at all, but it was the way she looked back and smiled as she was walking away...Jesus Christ help ma boab!!

Pain in my left arm isn't so bad but still there, dunno wether to do my back or cardio tomorrow...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck orals and go all short acting, or kick start with a short acting (Test prop and tren a) then stop them when the test and tren E kicks in at week 6


Go sounds like a fair few injections a week though mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Go sounds like a fair few injections a week though mate?


Like 1 or 2 eod mate. I bet she has a tasty fanny mate would proper love to lap that up!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

My confidence seems to be through the roof right now, don't get nervous at all with girls and can spark up conversation very easily. Doing a temp job this week and have been speaking with a few, a year ago I'd have been keeping my head down with an awkward silence or attempted horrible conversation, either messing up my words or looking very nervous. Not sure if it's just a change in my thinking patterns over these last few months or it is the test-e. Maybe bit of both?

In fact I'm so confident I find myself now getting frustrated when the person I'm talking to isn't more talkative, but then I remember they probably are more nervous than I am. Either that or they just think I'm a noob haha.

EDIT: Sorry for the seemingly random post, just got me thinking when Geordie said about mumbling to the PT.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To be honest mate my PT isn't just any girl, I can talk for Scotland to girls, guys and trannies. But my PT is just that wee bit special.

Currently in 100mg T3 and lowering the carbs. Stopped the mass gainer mid-week and will only take it at the weekends when my eating isn't as regimental. The T3 and cardio should help Lower the bodyfat. Had to take yesterday and today as a rest day as my left arm is killing me but tomorrow is legs and cardio  got enough T3 to run till the end of my cycle


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright Geordie just spent the last couple of hours reading your journal from start to finish! Some great results from your starting picture mate, how you finding the t3?? Any good or not?? And are u still pinning ur ass or quad??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya buddy,

I started off with the glute as I am terrified of needles and the thought of watching it slide into my quad gave me the boak! My first five weeks on cycle were awful due to the pip from the med-tech test. I pinned that bunk pish into my quad as i was sick of having a sore botty, and I couldn't walk for a week!!

Now it's quad every time, found my sweet spot which the needle just slides painlessly into, quick in and out now  (except today!!)

The T3 is ok, I ran a t3 and clen cycle a while ago which I hated due to the clen shakes. I haven't noticed anything with the T3 as yet but hopefully once I hit the cardio and weights over the weekend and next week il Mabye see it making a difference


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

PIN DAY!!

Weight - 13.7 st

fcuking murder!! Done my right quad as usual, nice and easy? Was it Fcuk!! Blood fvcking everywhere, pishing down my leg and my blood quad went into a spastic spasm when the needle was all the way in. Proper uncomfy!! No blood came in when I aspirated so pushed the test in, took out the needle and blood shot out everywhere!!! Had to clean it up fast before the mrs needed in.

The whole process was painful too, dunno what was up with the quad today!! Murder!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

doesnt she know yet mate? how did you explain the bloodbath you nutter?

13.7, fvck i better start eating more!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To celebrate my 1000th post on UK-M i thought id share my measurement stats (i forgot to measure the quads)

At the start of my cycle

Weight - 11st 10lbs

arms - 13 inches

chest - 38 inches

waist - 34.5 inches

today -

Waist - 13st 7lbs

Arms - 15.75 inches

chest - 45 inches

waist - 32.5 Inches


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> To celebrate my 1000th post on UK-M i thought id share my measurement stats (i forgot to measure the quads)
> 
> At the start of my cycle
> 
> ...


Impressive gains mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> To celebrate my 1000th post on UK-M i thought id share my measurement stats (i forgot to measure the quads)
> 
> At the start of my cycle
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive mate!! I'll need to get into this steroid business myself!

Mega increase init the chest, can't wait to see before and after pics.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest is feeling good, going to try and hit the 85kg even just for a few reps on Sunday, upping the DB press too, bout time I stopped being a p00f.

Wanted to go to the gym tonight but yet again I can't, not too happy!!

Girl i work for commented in my shoulders and arms today after a meeting, cheers hen


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Chest is feeling good, going to try and hit the 85kg even just for a few reps on Sunday, upping the DB press too, bout time I stopped being a p00f.
> 
> Wanted to go to the gym tonight but yet again I can't, not too happy!!
> 
> Girl i work for commented in my shoulders and arms today after a meeting, cheers hen


what did she say? that your catching up with her now.... :lol:

Hahaha in all seriousness though great results so far, I bet your wondering how you ever lived without juice!

is the bench 85kg +bar or inclusive?

also did you take leg measurements? The main regret I have is not taking before measurements to properly compare!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> what did she say? that your catching up with her now.... :lol:
> 
> Hahaha in all seriousness though great results so far, I bet your wondering how you ever lived without juice!
> 
> ...


Best iv done so far mate is 85kg total was gaining FAST on the chest until the Nightshift fvcked my gym time up. still got another 15kg before I hit the 100kg (I can count  ) I did say about 8 weeks ago if I get to 90kg bench press il be happy. Only last summer I was struggling with 30kg including the bar.

Didn't take leg measurements at the start, dunno why I missed them out, not really too bothered though as I know the rest is growing. I know I could have gained much more on cycle than I have but work has really got in the way of my training a fair few times, come August il be training every day in this course so thatl be awesome!!

I have sensitive feelings and your jibes make me cry :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Best iv done so far mate is 85kg total was gaining FAST on the chest until the Nightshift fvcked my gym time up. still got another 15kg before I hit the 100kg (I can count  ) I did say about 8 weeks ago if I get to 90kg bench press il be happy. Only last summer I was struggling with 30kg including the bar.
> 
> Didn't take leg measurements at the start, dunno why I missed them out, not really too bothered though as I know the rest is growing. I know I could have gained much more on cycle than I have but work has really got in the way of my training a fair few times, come August il be training every day in this course so thatl be awesome!!
> 
> I have sensitive feelings and your jibes make me cry :lol:


Haha i thought you jock's were meant to be tough??

Yeah mate, a few weeks with 85kg then up it 2.5 each side, and you'll have met your goal!

I remember the days of struggling with 10kg a side mate, back then though i though if i'd had a kfc that day i would be building quality muscle.. :lol:

Youve done well on this cycle, your next will be more informed, diet will be better and with more spare time for the gym you'll be laughing!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Best iv done so far mate is 85kg total was gaining FAST on the chest until the Nightshift fvcked my gym time up. still got another 15kg before I hit the 100kg (I can count  ) I did say about 8 weeks ago if I get to 90kg bench press il be happy. Only last summer I was struggling with 30kg including the bar.
> 
> Didn't take leg measurements at the start, dunno why I missed them out, not really too bothered though as I know the rest is growing. I know I could have gained much more on cycle than I have but work has really got in the way of my training a fair few times, come August il be training every day in this course so thatl be awesome!!
> 
> I have sensitive feelings and your jibes make me cry :lol:


Well in mate going good! How long you got left on cycle 3 weeks?? Are you planning 90kg for reps as goal or 1rm??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Reps, has to be reps, I personally don't see a one rep max as an achievement. Bang on mate, 3 weeks left, although I it was suggested to me that I stick another two weeks on the cycle and run test prop 200mg alongside the test e 600mg (2x300mg) for four weeks to the end of the cycle before I do my pct, I'm still waiting for the guy to email back as to why


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

that would basically be like doing dbol for the last few weeks, a few weeks of fast acting test. You'd have to pin eod though im guessing with the prop.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha i thought you jock's were meant to be tough??
> 
> Yeah mate, a few weeks with 85kg then up it 2.5 each side, and you'll have met your goal!
> 
> ...


I've literally just had a KFC... the protein from this chicken is going to build quality muscle I just know it! Take it back haha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Want to try and get the bloat down whilst i hit the cardio and attempt to begin shifting this bit of fat so I'm not doing prop or dbol, il stick with the T3 but I don't really think itl do much.

I had a KFC last week, was starving. The big daddy burger is sh1te


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

only thing i really like from kfc is their basic chicken like you get in a bucket.

and why not spend the money on some clen or' dnp, if you can handle the sweats from the dnp i hear its amazing stuff! want to run it later in the year on a cut, you can be the guinea pig...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> only thing i really like from kfc is their basic chicken like you get in a bucket.
> 
> and why not spend the money on some clen or' dnp, if you can handle the sweats from the dnp i hear its amazing stuff! want to run it later in the year on a cut, you can be the guinea pig...


I hear Craigyboy is Scotlands national guinea pig


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not touching clen mate hate it, think I have some from when I tried it. Never again,

Was reading up on dnp, seems to be the flavour of the month. £2 per 200mg cap isn't too bad either, hear the sides are murder though when running 200mg-400mg?

If I time the cycle right, il have just finished PCT for when I start my course mid august. Apparently the first three months of it are constant cardio sessions...super


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I hear Craigyboy is Scotlands national guinea pig


Only thing craigy has incommon with pigs is a love of being spitroasted... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i hear with a good diet and cardio the fat just melts off! im subbed to this journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/182772-dnp-cycle-log-getting-8-a.html

and the guy is jacking it in after only 12 days, he says the sides are way too much, but his progress ahs been immense. He had upped it to 400mg though, wonder what a 200mg dose would do for you?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some cvnt mention my name? ( is there an echo?)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i hear with a good diet and cardio the fat just melts off! im subbed to this journal
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/182772-dnp-cycle-log-getting-8-a.html
> 
> and the guy is jacking it in after only 12 days, he says the sides are way too much, but his progress ahs been immense. He had upped it to 400mg though, wonder what a 200mg dose would do for you?


Just found that thread 2 mins before reading that reply, that lad had fvcking long arms :lol: his gains have been epic though!! Might give it a try, got enough T3 to run alongside it which iv read Ausbuilt always suggests. Stick in some test and run that till the last week in July or until i can't cope with the sides, wait a week and PCT!! Il order that next Friday, should be interesting...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How are you dosing the T3 mate? You doing the thermometer in the ear technique?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah, I just go with how much wax is melting :lol:

I was doseing it at 100mg a day, 2 days on and 2 off. I have previously ran a clen and T3 cycle which produced fvck all results, the clen I had upto 250mg and the t3 at 150mg. Decided the shakes were irritating and that I should just keep trying to bulk which led me to this cycle.

Il throw in DNP for the last four weeks then hit pct, if I can drop to say 11-12% bodyfat by end of cycle I'd be delighted, currently at 13.7% according to the gyms machine. But my main target is the bench press for 90kg reps and 28kg shoulder press reps


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Nah, I just go with how much wax is melting :lol:
> 
> I was doseing it at 100mg a day, 2 days on and 2 off. I have previously ran a clen and T3 cycle which produced fvck all results, the clen I had upto 250mg and the t3 at 150mg. Decided the shakes were irritating and that I should just keep trying to bulk which led me to this cycle.
> 
> Il throw in DNP for the last four weeks then hit pct, if I can drop to say 11-12% bodyfat by end of cycle I'd be delighted, currently at 13.7% according to the gyms machine. But my main target is the bench press for *90kg reps* and 28kg shoulder press reps


Plus bar? so 110kg?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Plus bar? so 110kg?


we discussed this like a page ago you lazy fvcker. 90 in total for reps


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> we discussed this like a page ago you lazy fvcker. 90 in total for reps


Haha I must have skimmed over, are we talking 8 or 5 then?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

think he does sets of 10


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> think he does sets of 10


10 at 90kg would be pretty decent!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sets of 8 chaps, only thing I do at 10 is schoolgirls :lol: joke

I can go the 80 for 3x8 and always fail on the fourth with the best tightness in the middle of my chest, so I reckon 90kg for reps is a realistic target, 100kg will be just out of reach I think unless I stay on for longer but I reckon il need to come off and act like a woman during pct.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Sets of 8 chaps, only thing I do at 10 is schoolgirls :lol: joke
> 
> I can go the 80 for 3x8 and always fail on the fourth with the best tightness in the middle of my chest, so I reckon 90kg for reps is a realistic target, 100kg will be just out of reach I think unless I stay on for longer but I reckon il need to come off and act like a woman during pct.


maybe try 5x5 with 90 to get a feel for the weight. Then the next week try 4x6, then 3x7 then 3x8? With a decent spotter you should be able to hit that!

10 year old girls are a bit sexy arent they!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Nah, I just go with how much wax is melting :lol:
> 
> I was doseing it at 100mg a day, 2 days on and 2 off. I have previously ran a clen and T3 cycle which produced fvck all results, the clen I had upto 250mg and the t3 at 150mg. Decided the shakes were irritating and that I should just keep trying to bulk which led me to this cycle.
> 
> Il throw in DNP for the last four weeks then hit pct, if I can drop to say 11-12% bodyfat by end of cycle I'd be delighted, currently at 13.7% according to the gyms machine. But my main target is the bench press for 90kg reps and 28kg shoulder press reps


Yeah clen shakes are nippy. I find it hard to type on a keyboard let along a phone! I used AP clen. Was decent I dropped 5lbs in a week, with cardio and strict diet, but always hard to put how much of that was down to the clen.

I'll look forward to reading how you get on with DNP, I definitely seems to be the popular method just now.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> maybe try 5x5 with 90 to get a feel for the weight. Then the next week try 4x6, then 3x7 then 3x8? With a decent spotter you should be able to hit that!
> 
> 10 year old girls are a bit sexy arent they!


I'm ginger mate, no-one wants to spot me Incase I think they want to be friends. To be honest I like working on my own anyway, when I struggle I push harder so I don't look a cvnt.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah clen shakes are nippy. I find it hard to type on a keyboard let along a phone! I used AP clen. Was decent I dropped 5lbs in a week, with cardio and strict diet, but always hard to put how much of that was down to the clen.
> 
> I'll look forward to reading how you get on with DNP, I definitely seems to be the popular method just now.


Hated it mate I just stopped them when I was basically vibrating all day. I had the 40mg chinese efforts, got some left in the house Incase I see someone needing any


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Hated it mate I just stopped them when I was basically vibrating all day. I had the *40mg chinese* efforts, got some left in the house Incase I see someone needing any


these are the ones i had, mad things....but i was doin 200mcg in a oner :lol: crazy shakes


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> these are the ones i had, mad things....but i was doin 200mcg in a oner :lol: crazy shakes


It was when I would write or try and type on the iPhone is notice it, even the auto spell couldn't cope :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It was when I would write or try and type on the iPhone is notice it, even the auto spell couldn't cope :lol:


LOL should see my wee work notebook, can actually tell the days im on it :lol: not a fvckin clue what half it says


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

do you not rate clen then mate? i was gonna try it for 2 weeks see what crack was.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I just hated the sides, il send down the clen I have left if you want mate, bout a weeks worth 

Went to the docs today about my upper left arm pain, if I do a side raise it gets unbearable as my hand hits waist height, really feels like its locking. Doc says its a strain on my ligament and only rest will help. Said no pushing or pulling movements for atleast a week, which really as I'm on cycle just means rest it today and start back tomorrow. The pain did start when i was doing 12kg side raises last week so Mabye just pulled it then.

I am considering coming off cycle tomorrow completely and never touching gear again. I found myself looking at a fat girl today and saying that she would get it, I am outraged and ashamed...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I just hated the sides, il send down the clen I have left if you want mate, bout a weeks worth
> 
> Went to the docs today about my upper left arm pain, if I do a side raise it gets unbearable as my hand hits waist height, really feels like its locking. Doc says its a strain on my ligament and only rest will help. Said no pushing or pulling movements for atleast a week, which really as I'm on cycle just means rest it today and start back tomorrow. The pain did start when i was doing 12kg side raises last week so Mabye just pulled it then.
> 
> I am considering coming off cycle tomorrow completely and never touching gear again. I found myself looking at a fat girl today and saying that she would get it, I am outraged and ashamed...


Hahahha class!! Fat birds need loving to mate!! And you always know they give 110%, as they never know when there gonna get ye boaby again!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahahha class!! Fat birds need loving to mate!! And you always know they give 110%, as they never know when there gonna get ye boaby again!!


Your using an iPhone aren't you? Always types ye instead of the, either that or your a farmer and that's ye way you talk...

I can't go fat girls at all man, the majority of girls over a size 16 have clits like a Goodyear tyre..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Your using an iPhone aren't you? Always types ye instead of the, either that or your a farmer and that's ye way you talk...
> 
> I can't go fat girls at all man, the majority of girls over a size 16 have clits like a Goodyear tyre..


Fat b1tches disgust me


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Your using an iPhone aren't you? Always types ye instead of the, either that or your a farmer and that's ye way you talk...
> 
> I can't go fat girls at all man, the majority of girls over a size 16 have clits like a Goodyear tyre..


Would agree. The more effort I put into getting into shape the more disgusted I am at others especially woman being fattys. There was a burd at work the day shovelling pizza into her fat minge swalloing down with Lucozade and one of them pint cans of Irn Bru.

Thankful that my girl is a slender size 8 and hates fattys as well.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Would agree. The more effort I put into getting into shape the more disgusted I am at others especially woman being fattys. There was a burd at work the day shovelling pizza into her fat minge swalloing down with Lucozade and one of them pint cans of Irn Bru.
> 
> Thankful that my girl is a slender size 8 and hates fattys as well.


Now be honest, your girl came in a box and is inflatable isn't she :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Would agree. The more effort I put into getting into shape the more disgusted I am at others especially woman being fattys. There was a burd at work the day shovelling pizza into her fat minge swalloing down with Lucozade and one of them pint cans of Irn Bru.
> 
> Thankful that my girl is a slender size 8 and hates fattys as well.


Hate this too, and you get dirty looks when you insult them, they are disgusting abominations against nature and should be put to death, not molly-coddled and told that they are "Fine just the way they are"

Can you tell I'm in a sh1t mood :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Now be honest, your girl came in a box and is inflatable isn't she :lol:


Inflatable? please.. so 1990s.

Proper silcone my michelle is..



:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Inflatable? please.. so 1990s.
> 
> Proper silcone my michelle is..
> 
> ...


that is ****ing weird mate! nice nips though, her face just looks kinda drugged. Id still deffo smash its back doors in!

gordie you reckon if i did a weeks worth in week 13 id notice anything? could at least gauge my reaction to it i suppose, see if im shaking like a maniac!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Your using an iPhone aren't you? Always types ye instead of the, either that or your a farmer and that's ye way you talk...
> 
> I can't go fat girls at all man, the majority of girls over a size 16 have clits like a Goodyear tyre..


How did you guess! Every time you type stuff it fkn changes into words you don't want to fkn use!!! I'm not into fat birds all im saying is they love the boaby!!  hahhaa


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Hate this too, and you get dirty looks when you insult them, they are disgusting abominations against nature and should be put to death, not molly-coddled and told that they are "Fine just the way they are"
> 
> Can you tell I'm in a sh1t mood :lol:


Catch phrase! Say what you see!!!

Why don't you tell us how you really feel! Don't hold back hahahha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> that is ****ing weird mate! nice nips though, her face just looks kinda drugged. Id still deffo smash its back doors in!
> 
> gordie you reckon if i did a weeks worth in week 13 id notice anything? could at least gauge my reaction to it i suppose, see if im shaking like a maniac!


Il post it down either monday or tuesday mate, there's enough to give you the sides. I think clen works quicker on those with lower body fat so youl probably see results, think it goes nicely beside tren aswell. Not sure what could happen in a week but I guess a weeks trial on the sides can help you gauge wether to get more or not


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Inflatable? please.. so 1990s.
> 
> Proper silcone my michelle is..
> 
> ...


Fiver says it has a d1ck....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Fiver says it has a d1ck....


Tenner says I'd do it anyway


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Tenner says I'd do it anyway


Don't be selfish, make sure you give it a reach around ha.


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Super_g you remind me of charles bronson in your pic!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Il post it down either monday or tuesday mate, there's enough to give you the sides. I think clen works quicker on those with lower body fat so youl probably see results, think it goes nicely beside tren aswell. Not sure what could happen in a week but I guess a weeks trial on the sides can help you gauge wether to get more or not


nice once bud, thats what im thinking. if i dont like the shakes i'll go for dnp i reckon. Im hot all the time anyway so that wont bother me too much, just dont like the idea of looking like i have parkinsons!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Il pm you mate for address, and get it sent down.

Doing my back today, I normally stick with weights to get a burn but going to go heavy and really go for it today, il keep the deads at 100kg though and keep working in my form. Really want to do my legs aswell but not a good idea doing both in the same day. Dammit!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

legs and back are the 2 biggest muscle groups, you would be fvcking exhausted mate!

just demolish your back, save legs for tomorrow! todays diet is gonna be so **** for me i can tell already, in one of those 'i want to eat everything moods' haha!

cheers mate yeah just pm me day before u send it or something! you shall be repped for being a legend!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the walk back from the gym that kills me on leg days, I live at the top of a hill that really should have its own name! Defo not doing a legs with back, I would have a spastic fit half way up it if I did.

Iv only got one lot of clomid in so far but can send that down if the wee chap is stuck


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's the walk back from the gym that kills me on leg days, I live at the top of a hill that really should have its own name! Defo not doing a legs with back, I would have a spastic fit half way up it if I did.
> 
> Iv only got one lot of clomid in so far but can send that down if the wee chap is stuck


he should be fine if he orders from all day chemist. They send worldwide, so no matter where he is he'll get it. If he does his last jab the day he goes he has 2weeks in which to get some delivered to his address in austria.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor wee chap was probably in a wee panic Incase he pulls some big frauline and doesn't have the go'nads to please her..

Decided il throw in some DNP before pct, just to see what happens


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Poor wee chap was probably in a wee panic Incase he pulls some big frauline and doesn't have the go'nads to please her..
> 
> Decided il throw in some DNP before pct, just to see what happens


YES!! hoping to see some good results, then i can see what it can do for me!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> YES!! hoping to see some good results, then i can see what it can do for me!


x 2. I want to try DNP as well. Mind and take some before and after pics!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back done!! Only had 50 mins as my wee girls second class was cancelled. I know I said I'd keep the Deadlift light but it was way too light so upped it and bit a PB

Deadlift 100 warmup 110/ 120/ 140/ 145kg x8 reps (120 being my best until today)

EZ Bent rows 50kg 4x8 (40kg being previous PB)

Pull downs 40kg each side 4x8

One arm DB rows 26kg 4x10

Ran out of time but all i was going to by then was a set of 4x8 upright heavy rows. Everything seemed quite light, well ok once I hit 120kg on the deads it wasn't light but managed to push it up to 140kg, my form seems to be spot in too just my grip in my left hand is weak.

The only time my pain in the left upper arm showed up was with the one arm rows. I also enjoyed two bicep boys eyes popping when I stood up with the EZ bar 50kg and looked like I was going to curl it. The 'ahhhh' that one made when I started doing the rows said it all  funny cause I was talking to otb about this the other day 

Chest and bis tomorrow then a smashing of the legs and cardio on Monday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Back done!! Only had 50 mins as my wee girls second class was cancelled. I know I said I'd keep the Deadlift light but it was way too light so upped it and bit a PB
> 
> Deadlift 100 warmup 110/ 120/ 140/ 145kg x8 reps (120 being my best until today)
> 
> ...


Funny as hell isnt it! I half imagine them saying to each other "i could curl that if i wanted to" lmao!

congrats on the personal best's!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The weights aren't anything super, normally the deadlifts kill me at 110kg so pretty happy with the 150kg


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Good effort G. keep it up.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Back done!! Only had 50 mins as my wee girls second class was cancelled. I know I said I'd keep the Deadlift light but it was way too light so upped it and bit a PB
> 
> Deadlift 100 warmup 110/ 120/ 140/ 145kg x8 reps (120 being my best until today)
> 
> ...


Well in mate! Nice weight on the deads!! I'm lagging behind on 90!!! Keep it up mate!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My grip starts to go on my left side at 100kg+ but I think I could push it up to 150kg, Mabye next week


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and bis today,

Couldn't hit the weights i wanted to, had targeted 85kg for a full set of 4x8 but...

Flat BB bench press 77.5 4x8, FAILED first set at 5, upper left arm gave way!! So...

Try again,

Flat BB Bench press 75kg 5x5 last 5 in 77.5kg

DB incline press 24kg 4x8, a further set of 8 26kg

Flat DB fly 18kg 4x8

Bent over Cable fly 15kg 4x

Press ups 50 easy!!

BB bicep curls 35kg 3x8

Hammer curls 18kg 2x8 16kg 1x8

Preacher curls 25kg 3x8

BB 21x 25kg 3x8

Couldn't get my Tshirt off, chest and bis were pumped to fvck even though the weights have went down in certain movements. The vein down both of my biceps are easily seen now especially in my left side when working the muscle. I'd love to be one of those lads that have it visible everyday

Pressups are coming on like mad, wasn't too long ago I struggled to do ten!!! Now I'm hitting 30 before I feel any strain 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Chest and bis today,
> 
> Couldn't hit the weights i wanted to, had targeted 85kg for a full set of 4x8 but...
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, you'll get the veins when you get lower bodyfat, so im sure after the dnp you'll be a happy guy!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm worried about my arm, going to rest it till Wednesday legs tomorrow with some cardio and Tuesday is a rest day as its my interview for this sports coaching course. Im going to slap in a heat pad on it tonight but I know itl do fvck all.

Was talking to the PT about fatloss and according to her with my "fast as hell gains in muscle" the "select few lbs of fat" will drop off as soon as I "man up" and face the cardio. I decided not to say I'm going to buy in some DNP as I thought that if it makes me sweat like mad shel think I'm bursting my @rse haha :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm worried about my arm, going to rest it till Wednesday legs tomorrow with some cardio and Tuesday is a rest day as its my interview for this sports coaching course. Im going to slap in a heat pad on it tonight but I know itl do fvck all.
> 
> Was talking to the PT about fatloss and according to her with my "fast as hell gains in muscle" the "select few lbs of fat" will drop off as soon as I "man up" and face the cardio. I decided not to say I'm going to buy in some DNP as I thought that if it makes me sweat like mad shel think I'm bursting my @rse haha :lol:


Haha the only thing i'd be talking to her about involving some of those letters would be DP mate 

Good choice too, rest up, pointless hurting it! at least you get the joy of cardio haha!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha the only thing i'd be talking to her about involving some of those letters would be DP mate
> 
> Good choice too, rest up, pointless hurting it! at least you get the joy of cardio haha!!!


She's too small and delicate to even consider DP...either that or I'd be too much of a [email protected] to share mwhahaha

Not had the shin pumps in a while so will attempt the three mile runs again


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> She's too small and delicate to even consider DP...either that or I'd be too much of a [email protected] to share mwhahaha
> 
> Not had the shin pumps in a while so will attempt the three mile runs again


Haha best way, she would get utterly destroyed!!!

rather you than me on the runs mate!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Super_G said:


> My grip starts to go on my left side at 100kg+ but I think I could push it up to 150kg, Mabye next week


Have you tried using straps to help with your grip? Or maybe liquid chalk?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I use straps mate, they were sent up to me by OTB which was pretty awesome of the lad. I use them 3/4 back workouts as I think going without them for atleast one workout is a good idea. But even with them the grip goes. Even on hammer curls I can feel the grip falter ever so slightly

Iv broken my left wrist three times so Mabye that could be having an effect?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Got my first Neg  I'm a real member now :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Got my first Neg  I'm a real member now :lol:


Off who? I got my first neg off some Scottish cvnt not long ago :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

someone negged you?! who and why?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Off who? I got my first neg off some Scottish cvnt not long ago :lol:


Really? What a tosspot!! That individual needs to take a good long look at himself :lol:

Ashcrapper mate, because he is jealous of me due to the fact that he is a [email protected] and I am not :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

We will have to do group neg on ****licker or whatever her name is


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The guy is another Internet hardman, quite sad really.

Legs and Cardio today, tbh I couldn't be bothered as I'm in nights again this week but forced myself down.

Leg press 130 4x8

Db lunges (right after leg press) 20kg each hand 4x10 Jesus man these hurt!!

Smith machine clad raises 80kg 4x10

Seated leg raise 70kg 4x8

Single seated leg leg raise 40kg 4x8

CARDIO I hate you, one hour in the bike 700 cals gone.

2 Pro10 shakes and looking forward to a 6 egg omelette when I get in


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Got my first Neg  I'm a real member now :lol:


How do you neg someone??? And I'm with Craig! Let's group neg the cnt!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice weight on the lunges mate ! They had my legs sore as fcuk for 3 days last week and I was using lighter than you!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Nice weight on the lunges mate ! They had my legs sore as fcuk for 3 days last week and I was using lighter than you!!


I started off with a 5kg plate ten weeks ago buddy and struggled but the legs seem to gain quicker than any other muscle, Mabye quicker if I did squats but I'm always worried il fall over :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Nice weight on the lunges mate ! They had my legs sore as fcuk for 3 days last week and I was using lighter than you!!


Yeah Lunges are definetly a decent exercise for pain. Feel its right up and down the back of my legs for a few days after.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL maybe better waiting till rep power is up before group power negging!....bide your time :tongue:

how goe's the training G?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Going good mate, day of yesterday and today as I had my uni interview today. Working nights too but it's a shoulder and abs day tomorrow, should prove to be interested as I think my shoulders and traps have increased in size from last week. Going to attempt a shoulder press of 26 tomorrow and hopefully the pain in my left arm wont hinder me. Looking forward to the and burn with the side plate dips and knee raises


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That's me a student as of 27th August. Going to try and hammer the cardio after my cycle but worried about which gear to run. Tren and DNP aren't good for cardio, I hate clen and T3 on its own is as about as much good as a fish with t1ts...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> That's me a student as of 27th August. Going to try and hammer the cardio after my cycle but worried about which gear to run. Tren and DNP aren't good for cardio, I hate clen and T3 on its own is as *about as much good as a fish with t1ts*...


dunno mate.. can think of plenty id do to ariel like. why the worry about cardio? u gonna be doing sports coaching or sumin?

congrats btw :beer:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats mate On the course.

You now get to mingle with all the beauty therapists.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I use straps mate, they were sent up to me by OTB which was pretty awesome of the lad. I use them 3/4 back workouts as I think going without them for atleast one workout is a good idea. But even with them the grip goes. Even on hammer curls I can feel the grip falter ever so slightly
> 
> Iv broken my left wrist three times so Mabye that could be having an effect?


I'm with you on this pal, training my back kills my grip completely and I have no chance in hell of training biceps after a back workout! Can't even hold the dumbell! :-(


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> dunno mate.. can think of plenty id do to ariel like. why the worry about cardio? u gonna be doing sports coaching or sumin?
> 
> congrats btw :beer:


 Sure am mate, going to be fun


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> I'm with you on this pal, training my back kills my grip completely and I have no chance in hell of training biceps after a back workout! Can't even hold the dumbell! :-(


Forearm pumps kill me mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> I'm with you on this pal, training my back kills my grip completely and I have no chance in hell of training biceps after a back workout! Can't even hold the dumbell! :-(


do biceps before back then? thats what i do


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> do biceps before back then? thats what i do


Ive been contemplating this, but don't ya find it holds ya back with your back workout? I've just started doing them on chest day.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Ive been contemplating this, but don't ya find it holds ya back with your back workout? I've just started doing them on chest day.


nope not in the slightest tbh mate. If anything knackering my biceps first means when i do back they get even more of a workout. Some people like to do chest/bi's back/tri's, but i prefer the oldschool method, prefatigue tri's during chest, then fry them afterwards.

it definately works better for me, not saying the other way is crap, just try both and see what works best for you?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I do the bi's with my chest, come the back day my DOMS have all but gone...only to return the next day  good way to make sure they grow

I started off doing what a pt at DW Fitness told me and did bis with my back but it's close to impossible if you want to go heavy and push yourself


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just do back on its own?! I do a 5 day split chest, back, shoulders, legs&tri's and then arms&a wee mixture of a couple diff exercises. Working ok for me just now, but I'll change it around every 6 weeks or so so it's good to look at what works for other people to get a bit of inspiration!!

I'm getting into my cycle now, really enjoying it. You must be gutted your almost at the end G??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> I just do back on its own?! I do a 5 day split chest, back, shoulders, legs&tri's and then arms&a wee mixture of a couple diff exercises. Working ok for me just now, but I'll change it around every 6 weeks or so so it's good to look at what works for other people to get a bit of inspiration!!
> 
> I'm getting into my cycle now, really enjoying it. *You must be gutted your almost at the end G*??


 :lol: not to rub it in or that eh LOL brilliant.

i do chest and bi's same day and back n tri's...just so i can go heavy on them for a change. do deads on leg day atm also so just pull downs and rows etc on actuall back day .


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> I just do back on its own?! I do a 5 day split chest, back, shoulders, legs&tri's and then arms&a wee mixture of a couple diff exercises. Working ok for me just now, but I'll change it around every 6 weeks or so so it's good to look at what works for other people to get a bit of inspiration!!
> 
> I'm getting into my cycle now, really enjoying it. You must be gutted your almost at the end G??


 :lol: rub it in. I am pretty gutted mate but more so to the fact that my work has fvcked up my training times and the pain in m shoulder has limited my lifts. I have gained though and more importantly gained knowledge of the gear which is invaluable.

It's a major cut over the summer for me, want to lose some of the fat and get the BF down to around 11-12% figure. Ordering DNP and the rest of my PCT on Friday and should start the PCT mid July.

Going to sit on the forum looking at cutting cycles


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> :lol: rub it in. I am pretty gutted mate but more so to the fact that my work has fvcked up my training times and the pain in m shoulder has limited my lifts. I have gained though and more importantly gained knowledge of the gear which is invaluable.
> 
> It's a major cut over the summer for me, want to lose some of the fat and get the BF down to around 11-12% figure. Ordering DNP and the rest of my PCT on Friday and should start the PCT mid July.
> 
> Going to sit on the forum looking at cutting cycles


Good luck on the DNP you chubby fvck


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Make sure when it is the end, that u put ur starting pics up with the finishing ones mate

And I wasn't rubbing it in!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good luck on the DNP you chubby fvck


I don't need a good luck wish mate, I am an expert with Dohnuts N Pies

:lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> nope not in the slightest tbh mate. If anything knackering my biceps first means when i do back they get even more of a workout. Some people like to do chest/bi's back/tri's, but i prefer the oldschool method, prefatigue tri's during chest, then fry them afterwards.
> 
> it definately works better for me, not saying the other way is crap, just try both and see what works best for you?


I'll bear that in mind mate, maybe give it shot over next few weeks.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Can bis be trained twice a week on cycle as steroids speed up recovery?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

AnotherLevel said:


> Can bis be trained twice a week on cycle as steroids speed up recovery?


Suppose it's each persons own preference really?? I train each muscle group once a week, but there are days that when training also hit other muscle groups all be it not directly as the main muscle worked. So really if you train ur biceps with isolation exercises they will probably be getting worked on other exercises when working other muscle groups, if that makes sense?! Haha

I train 5 times a week because the recovery is quicker on the juice. When off cycle I would cut that down due to needing more recovery time. But again each person is different mate


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Suppose it's each persons own preference really?? I train each muscle group once a week, but there are days that when training also hit other muscle groups all be it not directly as the main muscle worked. So really if you train ur biceps with isolation exercises they will probably be getting worked on other exercises when working other muscle groups, if that makes sense?! Haha
> 
> I train 5 times a week because the recovery is quicker on the juice. When off cycle I would cut that down due to needing more recovery time. But again each person is different mate


Good point about them being trained through other exercises, especially compounds such as deads and rows (i assume)

I was training 5x a week when natural, my test results came back below average and I heard my constant training nearly daily could have been the reason why.. either that or just naturally have below average test lol. But it's great to think I can go in 5x a week now and train with intensity not worrying about my test levels dropping below already huge levels (compared to natty at least)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> Good point about them being trained through other exercises, especially compounds such as deads and rows (i assume)
> 
> I was training 5x a week when natural, my test results came back below average and I heard my constant training nearly daily could have been the reason why.. either that or just naturally have below average test lol. But it's great to think I can go in 5x a week now and train with intensity not worrying about my test levels dropping below already huge levels (compared to natty at least)


i train each bodypart twice per week, works for me.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym later on for me, going to do my shoulders tris and abs but think il throw in some bicep movements too. Feeling really run down again from these nightshifts and iv lost weight again. This has properly fvcked up my whole cycle now being on these nightshifts every three weeks and I'm totally gutted cause of it.

Legs have zero DOMS from yesterday, don't think I pushed hard enough but i was totally shattered and only forced myself to go to the gym as I'd have been down in the dumps even more if I took another day off


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Gym later on for me, going to do my shoulders tris and abs but think il throw in some bicep movements too. Feeling really run down again from these nightshifts and iv lost weight again. This has properly fvcked up my whole cycle now being on these nightshifts every three weeks and I'm totally gutted cause of it.
> 
> Legs have zero DOMS from yesterday, don't think I pushed hard enough but i was totally shattered and only forced myself to go to the gym as I'd have been down in the dumps even more if I took another day off


Chin up mate! Try not letting it get on top of u with the nightshifts, you will make it back up when your back on days! Keep at it mate, you've had good progress, there's always gonna be a little fluctuation with weight and we all have bad weeks!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Gym later on for me, going to do my shoulders tris and abs but think il throw in some bicep movements too. Feeling really run down again from these nightshifts and iv lost weight again. This has properly fvcked up my whole cycle now being on these nightshifts every three weeks and I'm totally gutted cause of it.
> 
> Legs have zero DOMS from yesterday, don't think I pushed hard enough but i was totally shattered and only forced myself to go to the gym as I'd have been down in the dumps even more if I took another day off


Don't worry mate you won't have lost any muscle, any weight you lose quickly will be water or fat. Apparently it takes a fair while to lose muscle


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

when your a student you wont have this problem!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Will have two days free plus the gym sessions in the course, seriously going to be awesome. Last Nightshift tonight and off tomorrow so itl be gym and a swim, having a lazy day tomorrow. Running out if whey which is a pain, should arrive on Monday though, pro10 banana is defo getting tried!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Will have two days free plus the gym sessions in the course, seriously going to be awesome. Last Nightshift tonight and off tomorrow so itl be gym and a swim, having a lazy day tomorrow. Running out if whey which is a pain, should arrive on Monday though, pro10 banana is defo getting tried!!!


Where you getting your whey from mate??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pro10 mate, good taste, good price and the isolate doesn't give me any bloat. Pretty happy with them


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Pro10 mate, good taste, good price and the isolate doesn't give me any bloat. Pretty happy with them


Calm down Wheyman :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya getting on the day [email protected]


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty p1ssed off to be honest, ordered from a new source today, paid and told itl be dispatched next Friday as they only post on a Friday. Shouldn't have changed supplier as my usual lot is a next day effort. Just extends my cycle by another week.

Should get to the gym later but to be honest I'm in a huff so probably wont go


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> Pretty p1ssed off to be honest, ordered from a new source today, paid and told itl be dispatched next Friday as they only post on a Friday. Shouldn't have changed supplier as my usual lot is a next day effort. Just extends my cycle by another week.
> 
> Should get to the gym later but to be honest I'm in a huff so probably wont go


Take it out on the weights mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Pretty p1ssed off to be honest, ordered from a new source today, paid and told itl be dispatched next Friday as they only post on a Friday. Shouldn't have changed supplier as my usual lot is a next day effort. Just extends my cycle by another week.
> 
> Should get to the gym later but to be honest *I'm in a huff so probably wont go*


 :lol: get yir finger oot baw bag  what u been ordering? x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

what did you order mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My DNP and the rest of my pct clomid chaps, need to wait till next weekend for it now. On the plus side, I'm right looking forward to trying this banana whey I ordered today 

Ooga booga


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> My DNP and the rest of my pct clomid chaps, need to wait till next weekend for it now. On the plus side, I'm right looking forward to trying this banana whey I ordered today
> 
> Ooga booga


ahhh right mate. I love hearing what people have been buying, im childish!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> ahhh right mate. I love hearing what people have been buying, im childish!


If you get a job in Morrisons you'd even get to see what people buy....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha only like the performance enhancing type of groceries!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulder and tris, also done some leg work too

DB shoudler press 30kg 1x6 left shoulder gave way!! Pretty sore again,

DB Shoulder press 24kg 4x8 (lowered the weight, right side easy, left side hard on last set)

Side raise 12kg 4x8 (light due to left arm/ shoulder delt area)

Front raise 12kg 4x10

Db Shrugs 30kg 3x15

Seated BB shoulder press 50kg 4x8 (last set 55kg)

bb shrugs 100kg 3x10 ouch!!

Skullcrusher 22.5kg 4x8, seem to be getting weaker but I'm doing them very slow

Close grip bench press 50kg 4x8, could feel my left shoulder/ delt area twinge

Tricep pull down 20kg 4x8 slow

Tri dips 50

Leg press 100kg 1x8 easy so...wait for it.... 160kg 4x8 new PB!!

Seated single leg curl 35kg 4x10

Home!! Done the mrs, mass gainer 600cals, 2 bananas, pro10 shake and time for bed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Shoulder and tris, also done some leg work too
> 
> DB shoudler press 30kg 1x6 left shoulder gave way!! Pretty sore again,
> 
> ...


some great lifts there mate :thumbup1: ...much stronger than me just now :crying: glad too see ya went. 22.5kg skull crushers?! DB each hand??!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> some great lifts there mate :thumbup1: ...much stronger than me just now :crying: glad too see ya went. 22.5kg skull crushers?! DB each hand??!!


EZ Bar mate, but for some reason im having to go lighter which is bugging me, I was up to 30kg on the EZ Bar only two weeks ago, it's got to be the pain in my shoulder. I coul have went heavier in the leg press and raises, just ran out of time and the pain in my shoulder made me go lighter on the arm movements.

Arms had some hell of a pump yesterday, looked good, would have been awesome if I'd went heavy.

I'm now sitting at 13 st 4lbs, but I think it's some BF that's dropped


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Also considering blasting and cruising, read on a few threads that guys who have had the snip do this successfully


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh..was feeling like a wee p00f there for a mo :lol: cruising after this is on the cards for me too mate, not sure if there's any benefit to having the snip other than the obvious that we wont be worried about coming off & recovering to have kids...not that we wouldnt want to recover lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh..was feeling like a wee p00f there for a mo :lol: cruising after this is on the cards for me too mate, not sure if there's any benefit to having the snip other than the obvious that we wont be worried about coming off & recovering to have kids...not that we wouldnt want to recover lol


Take my advice mate, don't have kids. They cost a bomb, sh1t everywhere, make too much noise and prevent you having sex with the mrs when you want :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Take my advice mate, don't have kids. They cost a bomb, sh1t everywhere, make too much noise and prevent you having sex with the mrs when you want :lol:


your only 3 kids too late buddy LMAO why'd ya think im getting the snip


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> your only 3 kids too late buddy LMAO why'd ya think im getting the snip


Do it QUICK!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right guys, i believe im dropping fat slightly, not anything really noticeable though. Also i think im levelling off regarding muscle growth, think iv got to the max size i could on the cycle and possibly able to tone it out. Had i not been fvcked about by my work and hurt the left shoulder i may have got bigger, not too sure but i dont really think iv gained too much as a whole. Not disappointed as iv learned a lot through the cycle so far..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

deffo massive improvement mate. Compare these two:

















shoulders and arms are a great improvement. chest is too, but its hard to tell chest wise with an arm raised. Good going mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Definetly more fuller looking chest and shoulders mate!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Take my advice mate, don't have kids. They cost a bomb, sh1t everywhere, make too much noise and prevent you having sex with the mrs when you want :lol:


I will second this statement!!!

Good lifts mate well in!! Little fkr!!!

What threads u been reading bout blasting and cruising or snipped dudes???


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> deffo massive improvement mate. Compare these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only difference I see is I'm vertical in one pic and horizontal in the other...could be wrong though lol

Can't mind fella il try and find it, was looking through threads regarding cruising and a few lads mentioned sperm count and many guys who aren't planning families get away with it easier. Il try and find it later on


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and Bis today

Flat BB Bench Press 82.5kg 5x5

DB Incline Bench Press 26kg 4x8

DB Fly 18kg 4x8

Press ups 30

Cable Fly 12.5kg each side 4x8

Preacher Curls 27.5kg 3x8 2x5

BB Curl 30kg 3x8

Hammer curls 18kg 3x8

Good pumps, veins in the bis seem to be more permanent. First time wearing a sleeveless top in the gym too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LMAO sleeveless top...they Leeds p00fs must be rubbing off on ya  good strong lifts there tho mate keep it up !


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

G have u been training your left nipple more than the right ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

bennyrock said:


> G have u been training your left nipple more than the right ?


Not really mate, I tend to [email protected] with my right hand and tweak my left nipple with the left hand, takes me to another level when I skoosh


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there a reason why you mention 'guys who have had the snip'? Is it due to the fact you won't give a feck about ya balls anymore? I'm looking at getting it done that's all. Think 2 kids is enough for us.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sleeveless top eh! Good lad haha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

No ****,

By the way, when you order on a Friday and select next day delivery..when would you lot expect the stuff to come? Just wondering Incase I'm going in a huff for nothing


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Good changes so far mate, nice drop in bf imo.

I've got god awful back acne all over, it's disgusting. Not sore to touch or anything but when I look in the mirror there's spots everywhere. It's embarrassing to take my shirt off, also have it all over shoulders. How you finding the acne? Got any tips? Just started evening primrose oil and ordered some vit b5... don't wanna take accutane just yet.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My arms are really bad with spots mate, few lads in here suggested Wash n go shampoo on them before you shower but it didn't help mine. Iv tried face wash, TCP and Teatree oil with no improvement. I'd go to the docs and get sh1t prescribed, thankfully I'm towards the end of my cycle and they'll go away once I come off.

My back is as hairy as hell too, iv never had a hairy back! Mrs is waxing it later, dunno if the hair could add to the cause of spots?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> My arms are really bad with spots mate, few lads in here suggested Wash n go shampoo on them before you shower but it didn't help mine. Iv tried face wash, TCP and Teatree oil with no improvement. I'd go to the docs and get sh1t prescribed, thankfully I'm towards the end of my cycle and they'll go away once I come off.
> 
> My back is as hairy as hell too, iv never had a hairy back! Mrs is waxing it later, dunno if the hair could add to the cause of spots?


When did u start getting acne mate?? I ain't got any sh1t like that yet!

And if I ordered Friday for next day I'd expect it Monday mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> When did u start getting acne mate?? I ain't got any sh1t like that yet!
> 
> And if I ordered Friday for next day I'd expect it Monday mate!


Yeah man I'm not happy with them for that, had I paid the fiver for next day I'd have went ape.

Acne started at week three/ four I think, I got the mrs to take a picture of my back and it was like looking at a dot to dot. It's really bad on my arms now, red lumps that go yellow and keep coming back. Il stick a pic up when I get home, il get her majesty to take a pic of my back too


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Yeah man I'm not happy with them for that, had I paid the fiver for next day I'd have went ape.
> 
> Acne started at week three/ four I think, I got the mrs to take a picture of my back and it was like looking at a dot to dot. It's really bad on my arms now, red lumps that go yellow and keep coming back. Il stick a pic up when I get home, il get her majesty to take a pic of my back too


Sounds nasty!

Theres a boy at my work who doesnt even train and hes got bad bad acne, big yella boils. awful stuff.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Accutane is the proven cure for this. Low dose. But forget oral steroids aswell as accutane is liver toxic. Not to be messed with but does exactly what it says on the tin...and fast!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm taking 20mg 3 x a week. On week 8 of test only. Had 1 spot so far and I have always been acne prone. But I missed not kicking things off with an oral. It all depends what's more important to you.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> I'm taking 20mg 3 x a week. On week 8 of test only. Had 1 spot so far and I have always been acne prone. But I missed not kicking things off with an oral. It all depends what's more important to you.


Dbol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> My arms are really bad with spots mate, few lads in here suggested Wash n go shampoo on them before you shower but it didn't help mine. Iv tried face wash, TCP and Teatree oil with no improvement. I'd go to the docs and get sh1t prescribed, thankfully I'm towards the end of my cycle and they'll go away once I come off.
> 
> My back is as hairy as hell too, iv never had a hairy back! Mrs is waxing it later, dunno if the hair could add to the cause of spots?


There no Ginger surely?! Lol don't think iv seen Ginger back hair...PICs! How ya doing anyway chum?


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Read this thread all the way through over the last few days, just started a test e dbol cycle yesterday so this has been very helpful.

If I can gain like you have I'll be very happy.

Have some reps mate.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You still notice the gyno mate? I had it bad, always flares up on cycle but this time was very bad, hard painful, noticable lump, but 3 days of tamoxifen it's gone


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your just spotty teenager goggs, you will grow out of it in a few years mate!

Seriously though I had a few spots but nothing like you are saying, i think it's just if you are prone to acne, I never had an issue with spots

Just use a bid razor and shave the ****ers rite aff :lol:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Your just spotty teenager goggs, you will grow out of it in a few years mate!
> 
> Seriously though I had a few spots but nothing like you are saying, i think it's just if you are prone to acne, I never had an issue with spots
> 
> Just use a bid razor and shave the ****ers rite aff :lol:


acne is a pretty common side mate, you are quite lucky to have got none


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

just checking in chaps, been ill as fvck since sunday evening, spent my bday yesterday in my bed being sick. Iv managed to keep my porridge down so far, all iv eaten and drank in the last two days is my protein shakes, not feeling too great today but going to try and eat

poor me,


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

and as for the acne, heres the arms chaps, second picture is my left, towards my elbow was a big red lump that kept having a white head. Id pop it, and the lump would swell, it and all the rest have died down now after i got annoyed, popped them all and covered my arm in tpc, was a little bit nippy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! Belated.

I'm a spotty cvnt just now too!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and get well soon mate...still no excuse to be missing the gym


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Heading tonight, even just to down low intensity cardio or something, will try and do my chest and bis but not hopefull


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope your feeling 100% soon matey. Missed your great chat over the last day or two


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Happy birthday ginger ninja! Hahahah get well soon! Smash the protein and get ur ass to the gym!! :-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope ur in the gym son


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get well soon mate, no one likes time off the gym!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning fellas, was in the hospital yesterday morning after hitting the deck in the house, first time iv ever collaspsed. Mrs said I went over to the fridge to get milk, opened it and bang, pretty much fainted. I blame the salami she has in there :lol:

Looking in the mirror I can see iv lost weight, mass more than anything. Iv only now managed to eat, toast and peanut butter at 6am and its not returned yet...which is good. Been surviving on my shakes but doc says that's not been helping.

Think my arms have lost half an inch, really p1ssed off about it as I was reaching my target, the pain in the left shoulder/ top of arm is back. Pinned my glute yesterday before my introduction to the kitchen floor which means only one more jab to go. DNP should be here today and if I feel a bit more myself il start it today, but probably tomorrow. Low intensity cardio from now on before and after my workouts to try and shift some fat.

Hope your all having a good weekend


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jesus! Hope it wasn't a 'somethings seriously wrong' faint. More of a 'I'm a ginger poof with man-flu' faint!!!

I hear DNP is rough going are you sure you should start it while your so ill? Maybe wait a little while?

Other than that mate, as long as you get better, muscle memory is a brilliant thing, so you'll get back to where you were no problem.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bud. **** times especially coming to the end of the cycle!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Jesus! Hope it wasn't a 'somethings seriously wrong' faint. More of a 'I'm a ginger poof with man-flu' faint!!!
> 
> I hear DNP is rough going are you sure you should start it while your so ill? Maybe wait a little while?
> 
> Other than that mate, as long as you get better, muscle memory is a brilliant thing, so you'll get back to where you were no problem.


 :lol: ginger poof :lol: why did you have to bring hair colour Into it :lol:

DNP hasn't arrived, was sure he said it would have came today by recorded. Feeling a bit better and ate much more, decided to go to the gym and go light but I ended up pushing it and feeling pretty good,

Chest -

BB Bench press 85kg 5x5

DB incline press 30kg 4x8

DB Fly 18kg 4x8

Cable fly 15kg each side 4x8

Bis

Preacher curl 22.5kg 3x8

Hammer curls 18kg 3x8

BB Curls 35kg 3x8

DB Curls 18kg 3x8

Legs

Leg press 180kg 4x8

DB Lunges 20kg 4x10

Leg curls 60kg 4x8

Shake, home to 6eggs scrambled and a pint of milk. Spent the next 30mins begging the mrs for a bj but she was too busy with her 50 shades book. I honestly feel awesome, no sickness or dizziness which is good.

I also have really good pumps in my chest arms and legs, not as good as DBOL pumps but still clearly noticeable. I'm putting this to creatine as iv only started putting 5g into every shake I have for just over a week now


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not good to be fainting mate! Mabee wait a couple of days to start DNP?? Good lifts at gym considering mate! Well in!

1 more jab!! Decided what your doing?? Cruising or PCT?? Second cycle plans been started??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pct mate, going to wait 14 weeks before jumping into another cycle...or try to anyway :lolNP hasn't arrived so should be here on Monday, if not il need to email the guy, should have really stuck with my usual supplier.

Leg press still feels light'ish, Mabye aim for 250kg by the end of the summer,

My left shoulder/ upper arm is giving me hip again, it's flared up pretty much after I pinned, and seems to have done for the last two jabs. Don't understand it as I'm jabbing my quad and bum cheek, not the arm....back and some cardio for me tomorrow


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why you waiting so long to start again mate? I'm looking to start again in 3 weeks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My bank balance is currently feeling like a rape victim mate. Going to wait until after September atleast then see how the funds are


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Will you get any kind of student finance when your a student? Also are your tuition fees free as your scottish?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sure are mate, get the £7000 student loan which is given in instalments which is a cvnt. I'm only in for 2 1/2 days so will get a job elsewhere. Also I get childcare costs aswell got that meeting tomorrow, also selling the house as the £211 council tax is too much, the mrs has a council house about two mins away that she was renting out so we moving bk in there. Should all help make things a bit easier 

Legs are sore as hell today, done my shoulders and tris yesterday and 30 mins on the cross trainer, still feeling the DOMS from says in my quads and glutes, ouch!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good stuff though mate, hopefully you'll be alright for money though mate. Have to make the missus the main breadwinner for now haha!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive been away so just caught up on your thread. Glad your feeling better dude so you can finish on a bang. Take it easy.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

No DNP waiting on my doorstep or any at the delivery office. Seems I may have been ripped off


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You got tracking info?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good gun lifts there ****  glad ur feelin better mate...def listen to tht other nob tht said hold off on the DNP till your 100%  lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ba$tard!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

We are folks no need to panic and cry, DNP shall arrive on Wednesday. Missed the gym tonight, feeling almost back to normal just couldn't get there tonight as the mrs was working late. Back and some cardio tomorrow. The DOMS in my chest and shoulders, aswell as my quads and glutes honestly is fvcking sore. Dunno what's going on as I went ages without DOMS.

My DB press is rocketing up now, was only two weeks ago i was still stuck at 22kg and couldn't get heavier. Bearing in mind I was still a bit iffy the other day, the 28s were p1ss easy and the 30s comfortable till the very last few reps. Want it up to 34 by the end of August. On any other cycle journal this would be a terrible goal to set as you'd normally do the extra 4kg in a week or so but next week is my last jab (can you see my tears?) so bearing in mind I may lose some strength in the weeks afterwards keeping the 30kgs now would be good but keeping the weight going up would be awesome.

I know it's not the heaviest youl find on the site, but it's an improvement. Going to also workout a day for abs now, I can't stand doing crunches so will need to set some time aside to really look at what else I can do aswell as knee raises and side dips.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ba$tard!!


Actually, my parents were married when I hatched so take that back :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You've made great progress pal! Now's going to be the hardest time, trying to maintain size/strength through pct. Even if you lose a bit as long as your taking 2steps forwards and one back your still gonna get massive eventually!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Still trying to work out what to run next, test e is always a mainstay but tbol or dbol and possibly tren...oooh decisions


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Last jab....

Just thought I'd say it again to make ya feel better 

I'm with ya on the abs training mate! Fkin hate it, just hopping they are getting hit enough with squats.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Still trying to work out what to run next, test e is always a mainstay but tbol or dbol and possibly tren...oooh decisions


Why don't you run the same thing again? Keeping it simple. You have already proved you can get good results with the compounds / doses used but increase calories this time around?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I reckon you should go:

Dbol weeks 1-4 - 40mg/day

Test e weeks 1-12 - 500-750mg/ week

Deca weeks 1-10 - 300-400mg/week.

I'd leave tren till a 3rd/4th cycle, see how you react to another compound like deca first. If you don't fancy deca, try masteron for leaner gains, diet dependant of course. It is like liquid viagra though I hear! So tell the wife to laminate her fanny, otherwise its gonna get worn out.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a little dubious with deca due the bloat and acne, Was having a look at masteron earlier on too. il be a student with horny teenage girls everywhere so liquid Viagra with less acne is right up my street :lol: dbol is a certainty and might throw in a tub of tbol towards the end


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The bloat from deca wasn't too bad for me tbh. Neither was the acne. Saying that the deca I ran was lixus and they don't have the best reviews, would be interesting to compare it to one of the more favoured brands, like wildcat, prochem, rohm etc.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Your trying to pimp me into the deca, well mr I'm a smarty pants and can see it coming :lol:

Honestly though really unsure about the deca with the acne, I'd need to give up the dbol kicker if I went in deca as I'd really need to run accutane. The spots with test alone have really got on my boobs, literally. Also, the bloat is a worry as il be doing fitness and stuff so I don't want to struggle with the cardio. Il look into masteron a bit more I reckon,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv done deca


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not going to recommend masteron to you, as I don't want to be in anyway associated to the rape of teenage uni girls...

Well outside of leeds of course!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv done deca


Report on the sides please


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've run deca, quite liked it realy helped with my shoulder pain from dislocating, would run it again. Runing mast for my next cycle in a months time so I'll let you know about it, apparently it turns you into a raging pervert, so very excited to see what it will do to an already raging pervert


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Report on the sides please


cant remember them mate...i was 17


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

So... I walk in the door and what do I see,No fcuking DNP waiting on me

Back to my usual supplier I think


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> So... I walk in the door and what do I see,No fcuking DNP waiting on me
> 
> Back to my usual supplier I think


Hmm I'm waiting on some of this as well. Pain in the fkn ars.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DNP - Did Not Post


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> DNP - Did Not Post


Due to being busy I hope.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym last night just for some cardio, I was shattered all day yesterday and my left arm is killing me. Cheeky wee 90 mins on the cross trainer was good.

Spoke to my wee PT about my arm, she asked if it was the deltoid that could have been pulled, I said the doc wasn't sure so she stuck her finger into what turned out to be the fcuking sorest place on my body and said that I have pulled my deltoid. She rubbed it in like a small circle motion with pressure and it felt ace!! Fvck in back to normal today. Deep heat pad on 

Back in later tonight, will do my back and cardio, save the chest for tomorrow if the arm is better. I feel pretty bloated now all the time, look not too bad in the morning when I'm starving hungry, putting it down to water and test bloat.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym last night just for some cardio, I was shattered all day yesterday and my left arm is killing me. Cheeky wee 90 mins on the cross trainer was good.

Spoke to my wee PT about my arm, she asked if it was the deltoid that could have been pulled, I said the doc wasn't sure so she stuck her finger into what turned out to be the fcuking sorest place on my body and said that I have pulled my deltoid. She rubbed it in like a small circle motion with pressure and it felt ace!! Fvck in back to normal today. Deep heat pad on 

Back in later tonight, will do my back and cardio, save the chest for tomorrow if the arm is better. I feel pretty bloated now all the time, look not too bad in the morning when I'm starving hungry, putting it down to water and test bloat.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Your PT sounds like a witch mate, little bit of finger poking and fixes you shoulder, send her my way!

Good stuff though. I'm entering week 11 of my test-e cycle, doing 4 more weeks... oddly I am getting massive gains this last week, I don't know why but week 10 seems to have been the best for me when most people end their cycle around week 10. Pretty strange. When did you find you gained the most?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Question is did she let you finger her in little circles or otherwise??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Your PT sounds like a witch mate, little bit of finger poking and fixes you shoulder, send her my way!
> 
> Good stuff though. I'm entering week 11 of my test-e cycle, doing 4 more weeks... oddly I am getting massive gains this last week, I don't know why but week 10 seems to have been the best for me when most people end their cycle around week 10. Pretty strange. When did you find you gained the most?


In the last two weeks mate, strength wise anyway. Chest and especially legs, I'm going to attempt 4x8 250kg leg press this week and I am pretty confident with it. The DB chest press seems to be easy now, for 3/4 of my cycle it wouldn't go up in the weight, now it's shooting up. I was meant to come off test three weeks ago do with the recent results I am certain my first vial of test wasn't as good as it should be.

PT = out my league, but with what I'm hearing about masteron...shel be on my league wether she likes it or not :lol:

Wee update about my health, collapsed a few days ago now, was feeling run down and stuff, back to my usual self now but still not able to eat too much, currently now on 100g oats full fat milk, a banana for breakie, two chicken breasts at lunch, pro10 shake and my 600 cal mass gainer once every two days, dinner is either 6 egg scrambled or 6 egg omelette. Nighttime snacks are normally pro10 shake, whole meal toast n peanut butter or for a treat, peanut butter and jam sanny. Trying to get about 1/2 pint of full fat milk down too. This is roughly everydays diet for the past week and a half and I'm struggling to get more and cleaner, I'd do a sadface icon but I don't know how to


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> In the last two weeks mate, strength wise anyway. Chest and especially legs, I'm going to attempt 4x8 250kg leg press this week and I am pretty confident with it. The DB chest press seems to be easy now, for 3/4 of my cycle it wouldn't go up in the weight, now it's shooting up. I was meant to come off test three weeks ago do with the recent results I am certain my first vial of test wasn't as good as it should be.
> 
> PT = out my league, but with what I'm hearing about masteron...shel be on my league wether she likes it or not :lol:
> 
> Wee update about my health, collapsed a few days ago now, was feeling run down and stuff, back to my usual self now but still not able to eat too much, currently now on 100g oats full fat milk, a banana for breakie, two chicken breasts at lunch, pro10 shake and my 600 cal mass gainer once every two days, dinner is either 6 egg scrambled or 6 egg omelette. Nighttime snacks are normally pro10 shake, whole meal toast n peanut butter or for a treat, peanut butter and jam sanny. Trying to get about 1/2 pint of full fat milk down too. This is roughly everydays diet for the past week and a half and I'm struggling to get more and cleaner, I'd do a sadface icon but I don't know how to


:sad:

there you go mate

its funny for me DB press used to be easier than barbell, as in i could press heavier with DB's. Its swapped round now, but i think thats only due to the DB's not going high enough at our gym.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LAST JAB DONE :no:

Im having issues pinning my quad and have done for the last 3 weeks, both of my quads are solid when they used to be that kinda soft relaxed way, its fvcking sore sticking a pin into them. So i nice we jab in the @ss it was, long, slow and warm liquid was shot into my backside :lol:

Gym today was Back and i did some Bis too because that is just how i roll :lol: Deadlift hit the 150kg for 5x5 today but my god it was a strain.

finished off the workout with BB bicep 21's just for that extra pump, il reveal why in a minute. Half way through my second set this guy wearing bermuda shorts came over and bloody in the middle of my set grabbed my arm and asked

"Excuse me, what is that your doing?"

fvcking [email protected] didnt seem to like my reply of

" being fvcking interrupted!!"

DOUCHEBAG!

anyway, arms must be hitting over 16 inches now, with the pump on they are a good size, couldnt get my tshirt sleeves over them properly, was almost as if the sleeves were painted on. I knew this would happen hence the tshirt choice as i was picking up the wee man from nursery and the chick there is sexy as hell, and before one of you say its not a sexy child, its an employee :lol:

tomorrow im smashing the legs, want to press 250kg for atleast one full set but id be bloody delighted with a few sets. Cardio shall be after the leg work too 

DNP was posted today so should come monday, or mabye tomorrow if im lucky


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice log buddy, looking to run as stated in OP in sept time, can't wait


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, been a great read and some good banter. You will still feel the test for a few weeks after your last jab so keep it going though mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

impressive deadlifting mate (compaired to mine anyway :lol: ) . yupta this weekend?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Today i was going to do my legs, but then I'd be doing shoulders tris and then chest and bis in the next two days, don't really like working my shoulders and chest in consecutive days so will do my shoulders and tris today, legs tomorrow and chest on the Monday. Cardio ofcourse will be after each session 

Oh, guess what....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP has arrived. Got 20 just to test the water with them and going to run them as follows

Day 1: 200mg

Day 2: 200

Day 3: 400

Day 4: 400

Day 5: 400

Day 6: 400

Day 7: 400

This will leave me 8 tabs to extend it by another 5 days if needed by doing 400/400/400/200/200mg.

Iv now got enough Clomid for this pct and the next. My tub of 60 Clomid cost £8 less than what i was paying for 10 from my usual guy!! :cursing:

Lets see what heppens with this DNP, il get the mrs to take a pic of me later or il do it off the mirror, so we can see if any changes from the DNP are noticable. Diet will be roughly the same but going to drop the bread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

definately dnp then since theres yellow staining all over the clomid tub lol!

heard its a ba$tard to get off your hands etc when in powder form, so dont open the capsules haha!

best of luck, u got some string vests to keep you cool lmao?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: Rab C Nesbitt style jimmy?

going to aim to lower the carbs but not low enough thatl cause a crash in energy which happens pretty badly to me. Always end up falling asleep by 2pm 

Iv taken the fat burner Grenade after honestly and truley honestly stealing it :lol: was in an independant suppliment store last year and was in to buy a phd diet whey thing which was out of stock and on the way in i saw the Grenade and asked my daughter to pick it up. After speaking with the guy who worked there for about 15 mins about training etc we left :lol: oops!!

anyway, the DNP feels exactly the same as the Grenade when taken, get that strange warm rush in your stomach. Took one this morning, not feeling any different yet and probably wont until tuesday i think


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: Rab C Nesbitt style jimmy?
> 
> going to aim to lower the carbs but not low enough thatl cause a crash in energy which happens pretty badly to me. Always end up falling asleep by 2pm
> 
> ...


haha robbing fvcker!

quite excited about this, i wanna see what dnp is all about!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck me I'm warm today. I have shorts and a vest top on :lol: just sat and watched Haye KO Chisora and Amir Khan't make a cvnt of himself, got up to get a drink of milk and my legs were stuck to the leather couch!! Balls are clamy aswell :lol:

Legs and cardio today, taking taurine as I want to spend some time walking up hill aswell as 30 mins on the cross trainer. Replacing my snacking on whole meal bread and peanut butter with a mass gainer plus an added scoop of whey for taste.

Hello to terrible DOMS in my shoulders!!

Did a shoulder and tris workout last night, with the pain in my left shoulder I now cannot do a single side raise with anything heavier than 4kg on the left side. When doing my 12kg front raise my left shoulder is clicking and it's slightly sore...

Last night went as

DB shoulder press 24kg 4x8

DB shrugs 32kg 4x15

Seated BB shoulder press 40kg 4x8 (to go slightly easy in my shoulder)

Side raise 12 kg 1x1/2 :lol:

Front raise 12kg 4x8

Skull crusher 22.5kg 3x8 25kg 1x8

Tricep pull down 25kg 4x8 and right after 4x12 17kg for the burn

Close grip bench press 55kg 4x8 57.5kg 1x6

Tricep dips 3 to failure

Cardio up hill treadmill walking 15mins 7.5incline 6.6 speed

Had five neds (chavs) in the gym yesterday. They are doing this promotion that's letting people try the gym before signing up so there will be an increase of bawbags over the next few weeks. Had my earphones in and was doing the close grip bench, sat up after a set and off the mirror saw three looking at me with the weedy one laughing. Took out my earphone on the left side, turned the music off, whilst doing another set they were taking the p1ss out of my 55kg 'bench oress' :lol: after my last set and because I'm a bit of a pr1ck, I informed them of what a close grip bench press is and which muscle group it targets...went round the corner to get more water and over to start my treadmill torture...

They thought i was gone and tried to do the 55kg on the close grip and couldn't :lol: [email protected]!! It's not even that heavy, was p1ssing myself laughing and was caught doing so :lol:

Great night


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Totally get the stuck to the sofa moment haha! Happens to me everytime on leather sofa's, makes a horrible squelchy sound as I de-stick myself!

High five on the chavs bet they weren't laughing then, ****ers!

And cheers again for the clen matey, last day tomorrow, been a decent little run, and definitely has potential with a decent diet and t3 I bet its amazing.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Should have KO'd all them, show them who the alpha is :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> And cheers again for the clen matey, last day tomorrow, been a decent little run, and definitely has potential with a decent diet and t3 I bet its amazing.


No worries mate, was just sitting in the cupboard going unused 

How's your pct going Leeds buddy? Been doing any big fraulines over there?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Panic over then mate eh, lets see if this DNP lives upto the hype! Although I won't be using it without being on cycle...fuk ****ing away all they gains  lol.

Gotta love the chavs...we had a couple in the gym on my last chest day, thought I was fukin he-man cos I was pressing the 40kg db's (biggest ones there) lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> No worries mate, was just sitting in the cupboard going unused
> 
> How's your pct going Leeds buddy? Been doing any big fraulines over there?


Had a couple moments where I've well and truly known it's PCT time - no energy and all I want to do is sleep. Killed that feeling with a silly amount of alcohol at the weekend partying in Vienna with a girl who's also doing the internship. I was sure I was going to fvck her but the ex boyfriend swooped in and ended up getting in there lol! Only 2 weeks left, can get back and start ordering my next 320 quids worth of test prop


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP had me dripping with sweat yesterday during my cardio but nothing too major to report other than my pish is neon yellow


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

is sweats the only side ur getting so far mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope, today my face is red, looks like iv got a bit of sunburn, lads at work have accused me of going to the sunbeds. Only took 200mg this morning and I am uncomfortable as fvck, warm and ever so slightly short of breath.

Next week is my last ever Nightshift in this job....thinking of going to the docs on Wednesday with my shortness of breath and high temperature so I can get off it mwhahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Nope, today my face is red, looks like iv got a bit of sunburn, lads at work have accused me of going to the sunbeds. Only took 200mg this morning and I am uncomfortable as fvck, warm and ever so slightly short of breath.
> 
> Next week is my last ever Nightshift in this job....thinking of going to the docs on Wednesday with my shortness of breath and high temperature so I can get off it mwhahaha


wait till he asks for a p1ss test and you have to hand him over a sample looking like a glowstick!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> wait till he asks for a p1ss test and you have to hand him over a sample looking like a glowstick!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


lmao exactly mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym for a small session as I only had an hour free.

Chest:

DB incline press 30kg 5x5

DB Fly 18kg 4x8

Cable fly 17.5kg each side 4x8

Cardio:

Uphill treadmill walk 8.5 incline 6.3 speed 25mins 315 cals

Did I sweat? Well let's just say its easier to peel a fat orange with tight skin that it was getting my Tshirt and boxers off. Honestly thought I'd need to cut the fvckers off!! Got a slight headache too, feeling pretty tired and out of energy now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Gym for a small session as I only had an hour free.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


good lad did you check your weight? should have got the pt to take your skivvies off... with her teeth.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish mate, I'm having difficulty getting the mrs to touch me Nevermind the hottest girl in the city :lol:

Am I taking DNP or laxatives? [email protected] about 6 times today, right smelly aswell 

I'm roasting, got home from my rushed chest workout, sat down and zonked!! In bed already watching TinTin with the wee chick, think il take the first dose of DNP at lunch time tomorrow as I was dying this morning with it. Having a physical job is awful at times 

I was 13st 5 when I started on Saturday, will weigh myself this coming Friday or Saturday  iv got to drop some fat with the DNP as I'm sweating like mad but also doing pretty well on the cardio. A wee bit off my midsection and the small bit of fat on my chest would be awesome!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fvck that, aim to get shredded, then if you fall short you'll still be well on your way, none of this 'lose a bit'. :lol:

i heard the $hits are quite bad with dnp, just keep pouring the protein in and you should be fine!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To be honest the protein intake is easy as hell with the pro10 shakes, I would drink litres of it if I could afford it 

Don't think I will ever be shredded mate, even when i was a skinny 9stone I was an odd shaped wee fella


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Super_G said:


> To be honest the protein intake is easy as hell with the pro10 shakes, I would drink litres of it if I could afford it
> 
> Don't think I will ever be shredded mate, even when i was a skinny 9stone I was an odd shaped wee fella


Recommend me a flavour mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> To be honest the protein intake is easy as hell with the pro10 shakes, I would drink litres of it if I could afford it
> 
> Don't think I will ever be shredded mate, even when i was a skinny 9stone I was an odd shaped wee fella


anythings possible with gear 

and yeah love shakes me, but they are expensive, especially for us students! :smartass:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Recommend me a flavour mate


Strawberry whey is ace mate, Wheyman will send you a sample for free when he's back from his hols no doubt. The banana isn't too shabby either 

I'm happy with pro10, not too expensive and tastes awesome so will be sticking with them as il be a wee student too in 4 weeks buddy.

SNAPFAX!!!! :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You on pct yet gman


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Starting on Saturday mate, not looking forward to it. Currently on DNP to help with the fatloss 

Not taken any today yet, going to split it 200mg at dinner and 200mg before bed. Can't take the heat and sweats at work.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope you're looking forward to your first PCT! 

It's sh1t


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Let us know when the acne goes down, at week 11 now mine has calmed down on the back but flared up on the chest and shoulders, swear I'm getting more and more on the face, having a nightmare over the thought of developing permanent bad facial acne!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Acne has gone mate, still some small blotches but nothing new cropping up which I'm over the moon with. Only really flared up bad for three weeks and went away again. 

Not going to the gym tonight, I am fvcked!! DNP has me feeling run down, iv got a thumping headache and Im breathing as if iv been running all day. Defo get to the gym for my shoulders tomorrow and a wee cycle


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP is horrendous! I am in some state, woke up during the night due to being too warm, my muscles are all sore and I am pishing sweat out like mad. I'm slightly concerned about my fluid levels.

The mrs slept in the spare room last night as she said I was like a furnace, when I got up I honestly looked like I had been for a shower, and smelt like I'd been given a golden shower by 5 tramps.

I did up the DNP to 600mg yesterday and will do so tonight, may aswell as I'm only going to do it once  gym tonight for some bicep and back work, nothing too strenuous plus a cycle to burn about 300 cals and get the heart rate up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> DNP is horrendous! I am in some state, woke up during the night due to being too warm, my muscles are all sore and I am pishing sweat out like mad. I'm slightly concerned about my fluid levels.
> 
> The mrs slept in the spare room last night as she said I was like a furnace, when I got up I honestly looked like I had been for a shower, and smelt like I'd been given a golden shower by 5 tramps.
> 
> I did up the DNP to 600mg yesterday and will do so tonight, may aswell as I'm only going to do it once  gym tonight for some bicep and back work, nothing too strenuous plus a cycle to burn about 300 cals and get the heart rate up


 :lol:

600mg is about as high as i would take it mate...if the sides are THAT bad, maybe just stick to 400? na fuk it get 2000mg down ya


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

FEEL THE BURN!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck it man, 600mg tonight then taper it down to 400/400/200 and by Sunday I should be starting to cool off. Think il still feel the sides until Monday.

Unless there are some mega results, I wouldn't really recommend it, I defo won't be doing it again. If the weather was better and Warner I'd really be struggling, thankfully it's raining and cooler 

Lost 4lbs so far, nothing visible. Taking my weight in the morning after I pee and before I eat. Started off at 13.8 now at 13.4 for the ones that have issues with counting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Fvck it man, 600mg tonight then taper it down to 400/400/200 and by Sunday I should be starting to cool off. Think il still feel the sides until Monday.
> 
> Unless there are some mega results, I wouldn't really recommend it, I defo won't be doing it again. If the weather was better and Warner I'd really be struggling, thankfully it's raining and cooler
> 
> Lost 4lbs so far, nothing visible. Taking my weight in the morning after I pee and before I eat. Started off at 13.8 now at 13.4 for the ones that have issues with counting


whats ur cals like during this pct mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not on pct mate, starts on Saturday 

Not worked out the cals but the food will be roughly

100g oats 300ml full fat milk blob of jam

Banana and whey shake

3 chicken breasts for lunch (nandos BBQ sauce) 50g brown rice

Apple and whey shake

6 egg omelette with 25g cheese

Late night much is one of wholemeal toast &peanut butter/ wholemeal bread & peanut butter & jam/ bowl of cornflakes

And one last whey shake.

Not the cleanest of diets but I struggle to eat 100% clean, I on the odd occasion have steak for dinner and when I do I sub the late night snack for 5 eggs scrambled. Once I do more research into what to eat il change but I hate fish so thats a clean meal full of protein that I just can't eat

My cheat meal through the week is usually a KFC bucket to myself  8 bits of chicken and beans, only ever eat one small portion of chips and its always for lunch

I try and stay away from chocolate and don't drink anything other than water and one cup of tea. Some extra milk gets thrown down on the days I feel sh1tty.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not the cleanest :lol: yeh that blob of jam must be fuking u up  looks clean as fook to me like...id split they 3 chicken breasts into 1.5 split into 2 meals? unless its convenience of course.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't mate, if I do I'm honestly starving. The guy I work with doesn't shut up about how much I eat but I honestly can't get enough of chicken, peppers and onions with that BBQ sauce, I sometimes make 4 chicken breasts and leave out the rice :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nandos sauce yes mate!! I cook my chicken breast wrapped in tin foil covered in nandos sauce, then pour the left over sauce from cooking over the top 

God I'm gonna get hard just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordy don't keep it at 600 mate, if your already like that.

**** it off it's dangerous stuff, if you get hyperthermia you are in real trouble mate.

Be careful as there is no antidote for this gear and nice it's in it there for the duration, be sensible with DNP!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this fresh chicken breast mate? I've been having the frozen birdseye ones during my cycle lol, cheap as. I am a student again come September and have been largely unemployed this year so I justify it that way.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigy speaks sense mate, I hear DNP works by allowing electrons to pass into cells, causing them to self terminate or some sh1t like that, not something to be silly with


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Gordy don't keep it at 600 mate, if your already like that.
> 
> **** it off it's dangerous stuff, if you get hyperthermia you are in real trouble mate.
> 
> Be careful as there is no antidote for this gear and nice it's in it there for the duration, be sensible with DNP!!


Currently keeping a diary of the sides and how I'm feeling, come Sunday or Monday I'm putting a log up detailing how fcuking sh1te I'm feeling so that it's there easy to read for people that search for DNP in the site. I really feel like [email protected], I am so warm and red, out of breath and my pee is bright yellow. Sorry to sound like a complete weirdo but my spunk is also yellow!! All jokes aside, that is pretty messed up.

I'm also sh1tting about 7 times a day whilst my fluid intake has easily quadrippled whilst I ain't peeing much more than usual. Lad I work with said that he could feel the heat coming from me when we were sitting in the van.

This is my last evening on 600mg


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Is this fresh chicken breast mate? I've been having the frozen birdseye ones during my cycle lol, cheap as. I am a student again come September and have been largely unemployed this year so I justify it that way.


I'm a bit of a boring cvnt mate, I don't really drink, I don't smoke and I don't really have many hobbies :lol:

My football team are [email protected] so their season tickets are pennies so I don't really have much to spend my wages on, except fresh chicken 

I stocked up major on chicken when Morrisons ran a week of 4 chicken breasts for £2, must have spent about £50 :lol:

Il be a student next month so think the fresh chicken will be knocked on the head and replaced with rats


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just be careful buddy, your body needs to cool down

Remember the DNP will be in your system a couple days. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Think im gonna try Westin Gourmet when I get home, good prices and i hear it's good quality, non-water injected stuff too


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Just be careful buddy, your body needs to cool down
> 
> Remember the DNP will be in your system a couple days. Keep us posted.


Yeah mate I think itl go by Tuesday if I stop on Saturday, there was a really good thread on DNP by a guy who totally stopped posting, hopefully my experiences can give others a wee heads up


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You still alive super gimp ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

So....ya skinny yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't ask fellas, really don't ask. Feeling like absolute sh1te, I'm waking up every hour at night as I'm too warm, I'm hardly able to breathe and I'm sh1tting constantly.

Iv dropped about 6lbs now but I'm at the end of cycle and would lose some weight anyway, nothing is visibly noticeable so I'm going through this for fvck all basically.

Dropping it to 200mg today as I really need to cool down, sleep and be able to breathe.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fvck, made me reconsider taking it after next bulk :/

You reckon you'd of been fine at 200mg all way through?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you still eating good mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Roughly eating exactly the same as posted up the other day but I am crashing at about 3pm,totally run out of energy and as I work outside its a bit hard to eat clean. Been adding in a roll and tuna pasta, another banana and today I had a milky way. After I eat my temperature is going through the roof!!

Today Iv drank 4 litres of water, 4 bottles of oasis, 2 litres of water with a small amount of sugar free diluting juice and a 500ml bottle of sprite. I'm having to change my clothes half way through the day and I can't get to the gym, I don't feel as if I have any strength at all.

Lowered the dose to 200mg now, really can't take another night like last night. My quads and glutes are agony in the mornings too which totally baffles me.

Want to hit the gym hard this weekend do the lower dose better help!!

Did I mention that my spunk (come, seamen, man juice, jizz, jizzism, salty drops) is also bright illuminous yellow? All jokes aside, that's fvcking messed up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol you serious? Yellow spunk. I'm positive carbs on a DNP cycle is why your heating up so much mate, I'll find the thing auz was saying about it as he loves the stuff...I'll be doing keto when I run it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck, made me reconsider taking it after next bulk :/
> 
> You reckon you'd of been fine at 200mg all way through?


Time will tell mate, dropping it down to 200mg and will run it over the weekend and hopefully the sides will die down


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive fished a bit if info out for you dude regarding dnp--------------

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.

Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.

Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

Foods I suggest including:

Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).

Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article

Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.

V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.

Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.

THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest:

ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.

Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.

Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.

Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Supplements NOT to use:

Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

great post mate, reps


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Elvis, you have my karma, I mean reps 

Dropped the DNP down to 200mg and there are no sides, but I'm wondering about how effective it will be at this low dose after having it up at 600mg. The weight loss so far isn't noticeable in the mirror and old well possibly be post cycle weight loss


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Last day of DNP is tomorrow, upped it to 400mg yesterday and today. Seems that once your body gets used to the sides they die down. My weight today was 12.12 which I'm worried about, I know DNP drops some weight but although I can notice a little on the mid section and chest (not too much though) I think it's eaten some of my gains which lets be honest weren't really too great anyway.

With work and the kids I haven't got to the gym since Monday but from tomorrow onwards il be able to go pretty much when I want. I started PCT yesterday too, 100mg clomid down my neck, any idea when il stop trying to [email protected] the mrs everytime she moves?

Gym work until my next cycle will be less weight but more reps going to go for 4x12-15, which should get my in a good position for my mega second cycle which hopefully will produce better results now that iv learned from my mistakes in this cycle


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mega cycle! High five mate!! Looking forward to it


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

mega second cycle!!!! what you planning mate????


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope the post was of help to everyone, wish I'd have gotten it up sooner for you. There are some great pointers to look out for though. But as described in the post, just because you can't feel it doesn't mean it isn't working.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

What's made you decide to go higher reps in pct dude? I've been told the exact opposite and to lift the same weight if not more and aim for 5 reps on compound moves. Doing this should help reduce any strength/size loss during pct??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Really to maintain strength mate and conditioning the muscles, il still gradually up the weight but now that I'm no longer pinning my overall strength will fall anyway. I kinda see a 5x5 routine more for building muscle which would be more suited to a bulk rather than the slight cut I'm going for until i start my next cycle, want to drop some fat before bulking again and bulking properly this time.

Second cycle will look something like:

Test E 600mg each week 1-12

Masteron E 400mg each weeks 1-10ish

Dbol kickstart 60mg ed weeks 1-4

Tbol 60mg ed Weeks 10-12

Between the dbol and tbol I'm going to use Accutane, the spots get on my nerves.

Il run the same PCT as I am doing for this cycle, should be sufficient


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

6 weeks of tane you will see no difference except the purging will make you breakout even more. It's run for 6 months and you don't see results until month 4


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Seriously mate? The acne does my head in big time, I'm heading to the docs this week to get something for it,


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes mate taken it myself a long time ago, wonderful drug but takes time to work.

The doc will give you broad spectrum anti biotics, which if you're anything like me will kill your appetite and open you up for secondary opportunistic infections such as folliculitis - you think acne is bad try dealing with that :/

Having no bacteria in the body is pretty bad for you.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey up dude, I'd run tbol weeks 10-14 up to pct minimum or you won't really see much be benefit.

The so called purging with tane is correct but normally correct for someone being treated with acne, not steroid induced as tane use with steroids is nornally preventative rather than treating. A few week certainly won't cure you but should keep you oil glands down a bit to prevent bad breakouts. Maybe run a couple of week before dbol to dry you out slightly prior to starting. just beware that all of these orals are toxic so stay safe.

Masteron is supposed to be a great drug but only if body fat is below 10% in which case I'd also recommend anavar over tbol but that's just my opinion dude.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yes mate taken it myself a long time ago, wonderful drug but takes time to work.
> 
> The doc will give you broad spectrum anti biotics, which if you're anything like me will kill your appetite and open you up for secondary opportunistic infections such as folliculitis - you think acne is bad try dealing with that :/
> 
> Having no bacteria in the body is pretty bad for you.


I [email protected] a girl a few years ago and just afterwards had what turned out to be folliculitis all around my pubes, I thought shed given me the aids :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha ha! Love it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Masteron is in place of deca mate as I'm wanting to go for a lean bulk, but also quite like the fact that it hardens the muscles. The other point about it turning you in a sex monster honestly hasn't even came into my mind....

Don't fancy the sides of deca at all


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I [email protected] a girl a few years ago and just afterwards had what turned out to be folliculitis all around my pubes, I thought shed given me the aids :lol:


Haha!!! Burst out laughing reading that! I had a similar experience, just washed them with head and shoulders and away it went :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck sake boy, you all give Wheyman a hard time for whoring pro10 on the site, but I'm bloody sure you have shares in head&shoulders :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Fvck sake boy, you all give Wheyman a hard time for whoring pro10 on the site, but I'm bloody sure you have shares in head&shoulders :lol:


It's the best thing out there, also available at an affordable price and in a range of different forumlations to suite everybody's needs :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Masteron is in place of deca mate as I'm wanting to go for a lean bulk, but also quite like the fact that it hardens the muscles. The other point about it turning you in a sex monster honestly hasn't even came into my mind....
> 
> Don't fancy the sides of deca at all


diet will make it a lean bulk mucker. why not just bulk as normal for 12-14 weeks with some test, deca & dbol followed by 8-10weeks test prop, mast & tren (short esters) DNP/t3/clen?....what im thinking anyway lol after a 5-7week cruise after current cycle  if we'r gonna do it....might aswell go balls out eh lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Really don't think I'd like the sides of deca mate, the spots have been bad enough on test alone ...also mate I haven't a clue how else to slim down the diet as it is lol

But I have been thinking of doing a ten week effort right after the cycle to keep going, I reckon the next few weeks are going to be pretty hard and frustrating.

On a more positive note, the week off from the gym seems to have really helped my left shoulder


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

You may find that the dbol gave you more zits than the test did. Although I've heard deca is terrible for it. Deca is not for me either, as it stands I really don't see any reason to run it. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> You may find that the dbol gave you more zits than the test did. Although I've heard deca is terrible for it. Deca is not for me either, *as it stands I really don't see any reason to run it. Unless I'm missing something*.


worth a go surely? might bring something new....might not, 1 thing we can all agree on is everyones different. might aswell try find what works for me rather than disgarding it completely.

ill prob find out that more test is always best for me....but atleast i can then hand on heart say that i know that for a fact


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> You may find that the dbol gave you more zits than the test did. Although I've heard deca is terrible for it. Deca is not for me either, as it stands I really don't see any reason to run it. Unless I'm missing something.


Spots came on around week 8 and are still bad on my arms buddy so it's got to be the test e, defo getting a docs appt when I have time so I can get rid of them as they are really getting in my nerves.

The acne stories with deca have just out me off it and considering I have oily skin anyway I know the acne side of deca would come on pretty bad. Plus, il be in full time education being taught by fitness instructors one of which will be hopefully getting me a job so can't really explode bad acne all over my back whilst growing quickly :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my spots are few and far between now mate (thank fuk) but the sunbeds hellped...ALLOT, not sure what the ginger alternative is tho :confused1: 

p.s -show me how deep to go into quad injestion


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Almost all the way in with the pin mate there are pics somewhere on this with me doing my right quad but jacked the quads in as they were like trying to put a needle into a brick!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> my spots are few and far between now mate (thank fuk) but the sunbeds hellped...ALLOT, not sure what the ginger alternative is tho :confused1:
> 
> p.s -show me how deep to go into quad injestion


Using a blue, all the way mate! It's easy when you get the right spot! Quads all day long for me! You can sit on the can and see everything you are doing!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Almost all the way in with the pin mate there are pics somewhere on this with me doing my right quad but jacked the quads in as they were like trying to put a needle into a brick!


mine are like that too mate lol always feel tense, did u just stick with glutes then? mine are takin the pi$$ with the PIP like


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Using a blue, all the way mate! It's easy when you get the right spot! Quads all day long for me! You can sit on the can and see everything you are doing!


get diff length blue's mate...mine are 1"1/4, think that would go rite threw my chicken legs pmsl!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mine are like that too mate lol always feel tense, did u just stick with glutes then? mine are takin the pi$$ with the PIP like


Once the quad became sore I started back on the glutes, I'd already started pinning the glutes at the very start of my cycle so had no pip at all, although there was slightly more blood than usual when I took the pin out.

When I'm doing two diff injections a week il stick to the bumcheeks, just alternate them weekly as which gets what gear


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha ha yeah don't let things get too obvious. I am very acne prone and 10mg a day of accutane holds things at bay on 500mg test. You need less than what you think if it's just preventative.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right DNP finishes today, can't be @rsed with the warm flushes now. More worrying is that I'm 13.3st this morning so only lost 5lbs, since dropping it from 400mg a day to 200mg my weight started creeping up. Got to be something wrong with my diet so posting in the diet section for some help.

The weightloss isn't noticeable and my arms have went down by half an inch and iv lost an inch on my chest, it would seem muscle has went and not fat.

Words really can't express how gutted and annoyed I am today


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont' worry mate, just jump back on cycle and you'll soon have the muscle back. Maybe consider running tren next cycle? I've found that good for leans gains and fat loss


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thats water going out mate, you just cant lose muscle that fast. im guessing you got dehydrated on 400mg per day, and then when you lowered it to 200mg the water started to come back.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Think that could be it mate, iv not been at the gym for a week either so that's not helped much. Bit of a downer today, it's raining, I'm fat and still ginger....suicide? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Think that could be it mate, iv not been at the gym for a week either so that's not helped much. Bit of a downer today, it's raining, I'm fat and still ginger....suicide? :lol:


its blazing sunshine out here for me. if your gonna top yourself, id go for drowning, you dont want to snap the noose fatty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: poundland rope just isn't the quality of the bondage stuff in Ann summers, Erm


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can I give you my address for any spare vials etc :-0


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

il send you my Mankini xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: poundland rope just isn't the quality of the bondage stuff in Ann summers, Erm


i wouldnt know.. :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i wouldnt know.. :whistling:


Posh cvnt, Wilkinsons then haha. I used to meet up with a girl who works in the Darlington Wilkinsons for sex, great girl!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha i meant the bondage, i always go the pound shop for loo roll haha!

our local wilko's has an old man and a fat lass, so hope its neither of them you sick fvcker.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can I have it unwashed??? Yummy!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Can I have it unwashed??? Yummy!!


Dirty [email protected]! Hahahha


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> mine are like that too mate lol always feel tense, did u just stick with glutes then? mine are takin the pi$$ with the PIP like


Sit on the can mate and your muscle will be relaxed!!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Sit on the can mate and your muscle will be relaxed!!


Decided to run masteron, tren and test on the next cycle do itl be both glutes and right quad. Sitting will be the only way, really weird though as for the first 5 quad jabs, standing was easy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym today, chest and bis, left me happy and in a great mood!!

BB Chest Press 85kg 4x8 one last set on 5x5

DB chest press 30kg 4x8

DB fly 18kg 4x8

Press ups 30 nice and slow with 5 second pause at the bottom of the movement

Incline press ups 2x20 ouch!

DB Hammer curls 18kg 3x8

BB bicep curls 35kg 3x8

Preacher curls 25kg 4x5 slow after fourth I was totally done,

Fast DB bicep curls to finish straight after preacher curls 10kg 2x20

No strength has gone, I think I could go higher on the BB bench although the DB press was hard!

Saw THE funniest thing ever!! Girl on the stepper behind the preacher bench, very sexy. Guy on the preacher loading on 7kg each side (guy smaller than me) both wearing headphones, girl seemed to like the guy, smiled at him and he sort of strutted like Ric Flair, clearly didn't know what to say. She was watching him off the mirror which he clocked so the t1t went and got all these weights, 10s, 5s, 2.5s and 1.25s and stuck them all on, all added to 55kg roughly. Couldn't fit any more on.

Stood at the bench in what I can only describe as a stance the Karate Kid would do, and attempted to lift it, made this squeak as loud as fvck, the girl pulled a face and Gordie laughed (sorry) girl then took out her earphones... The guy unfazed proceeded to to 3 sets of 3 quarter reps with these squeaking noises and his face was as red as a horses Bellend!! His form was fcuking hilarious, got to the point my abs were hurting with the laughing and a few others were too. Girl noticed he was a tube and left. Guy quickly dropped the weight to 5kg each side and "banged out" 4 reps :lol:

When he had finished his cabaret, I asked if he was using the bench and he panted out

"all done mate, good pumps. Did you see where that burd went? Pretty sure she was into me"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL!..... brilliant.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Quality!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Got to the docs about these fvcking spots, bloody getting worse!! Got the good doc do told him about my cycle and diet etc, had a look and told me its not acne related but an infection in the follicles, so I have a fortnights worth of Fucidin cream and Flucloxacillin tablets to clear it up 

Said it was more related to my increased sweating than to the gear and diet although he thinks the gear would have increased the sweating, so because of that it's the gears fault :lol: suppose he has to say that though


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahh that's what I had mate, I know your pain it's worse than acne. Most of them don't have a head, just red and sometimes itchy? Accutane clears them too, but the anit fungal tablets should work aswell


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Best bit is.........it's free


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

some pics i took when i got home today, this was before my legs workout earlier this evening

really shows how bad the spots are, how fat i still am and how awesome my knickers are







i can honestly say the pic with me touching my head looks very ****, but its only meant to be very slightly :lol: and i was not tensing my bicep.

DOMS in my bis are killing me and the chest too. I think the DB Fly have caused this as i paused for 5 seconds every rep when as far back in the movement as i could, also the bottom of my chest is sore too, incline press ups?

Bicep DOMS is worse at the end of the muscle closest to my elbow, ouch!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Can definitely see a difference to what I remembered in the pics you posted way back in the thread mate, good job.

Keep us posted on the acne situation too and if it clears up with these tabs. Don't understand how sweating caused by AAS could lead to an infection though? Surely it's just acne?

My chest acne has cleared up quite a bit, shoulders still a bit bad and back too. I hear acne can keep coming during PCT and even a month or two after so wouldn't be surprised if it is just some acne. Gotta wait it out in that case like I'm going to.

For supps I'm on vit b5, evening primrose, vit e and sunbeds!  Like to think it's helping lol, even if it's only preventative.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> some pics i took when i got home today, this was before my legs workout earlier this evening
> 
> really shows how bad the spots are, how fat i still am and how awesome my knickers are
> 
> ...


Yup! Deffo a **** pose touching your head! Hahha keep up the good work mate, looking good!

And I had a chuckle at the story in the gym with the bellend!! Hahha class mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Can definitely see a difference to what I remembered in the pics you posted way back in the thread mate, good job.
> 
> Keep us posted on the acne situation too and if it clears up with these tabs. Don't understand how sweating caused by AAS could lead to an infection though? Surely it's just acne?
> 
> ...


The fungus and bacteria that live on your skin feed off the sweat, more food = their numbers explode and you get problems such as acne and folliculitis


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's kind of clearing up a bit, it does look a little better but itl take a few more days to totally clear.

Although there's not much change in the mirror, my chest has grown about 3.5inch and my arms are 2.5inch bigger so far. My delts look better too. il be a cardio monkey some days and cutting my diet after PCT to kill this bit of fat I'm carrying


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the last pic is my fave :wub: lol seriously tho, lats are looking good in that last 1..delts are nice and full also. well done mate :beer: reps


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 5 of PCT and I still feel pretty strong and stuff, the only difference is I am sleepy all the time, not really lethargic or anything just sleepy yawn, having a KFC today, can't decide boneless banquet or zinger....decisions decsisions


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BOTH  i had a mcdees late on last night: 5 selects meal and 20 chicken nuggets....and 1 of the mrs selects :lol: fukin kids ate half my nuggets tho :crying:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Last week I had a £10 family bucket to myself for lunch, 8 glorious bits of chicken and beans, chips and a mini fillet, guy I work with had his ham sannies and was almost sick at the amount I ate :lol:

Give me another cycle and some good gym time and he will be calling me daddy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whatttt?! no gravy! lol. dont know if id manage that atm...appetite seems to be sh!te allong with everything else lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> It's kind of clearing up a bit, it does look a little better but itl take a few more days to totally clear.
> 
> Although there's not much change in the mirror, my chest has grown about 3.5inch and my arms are 2.5inch bigger so far. My delts look better too. il be a cardio monkey some days and cutting my diet after PCT to kill this bit of fat I'm carrying


u skinny cvnt!!!!! if ur fat what the fuk am i!!!! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im gonna stick a pic of my preggers belly to cheer yas up :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> u skinny cvnt!!!!! if ur fat what the fuk am i!!!! :cursing:


Cute cuddly and up for fun? :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm unable to view pics on my shutty iPhone. You ant idea what bf% your at and what your hoping to get to? Have you got a start date for your next cycle?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The body fat scale thing in the gym said bang on 14% the other day. I think the majority of fat I'm carrying in gut and top of my chest.

Will do my cycle in September buddy, but it's mostly going to be decided by when I can afford it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Btw, the small blue square icon that replaces the pics on the iPhone, if you hold one in and make it open up in a new tab youl see the pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Btw, the small blue square icon that replaces the pics on the iPhone, if you hold one in and make it open up in a new tab youl see the pics


cheers for that mate....now i can hide my phone under the covers at night and look at them


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers for that mate....now i can hide my phone under the covers at night and look at them


Please tell you your joking? No [email protected]? Shocking


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Cute cuddly and up for fun? :lol:


Hahah u cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Please tell you your joking? No [email protected]? Shocking


..........why would i hide it under the covers if i wasnt [email protected] over them :confused1: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

first measurements from i started! (lost my tape lol)

arms (bicepts) = 17.25"

chest (just above nipple) = 44.5"

waist (just above belly button) = 38" (bloated as fuk atm..prob around 36" am)

neck = 18"


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> first measurements from i started! (lost my tape lol)
> 
> arms (bicepts) = 17.25"
> 
> ...


Youve missed the most important measurement... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Youve missed the most important measurement... :whistling:


He sure has... The measurement of MY thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> He sure has... The measurement of MY thread :lol: :lol:


Hahhaha class! Thread hijacked by von!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL!!!!!!! fuk sake how did i manage that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wondered what u were on about till i read steve's post lol

....actually just burst out laughing there :lol: boss is like "wtf".


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just seen ya pics. You've gained well mate, def massed up shoulders especially. You have some lovely pants.....I've decided to cruise for 4-6 weeks after this cycle. In some ways I've gained ok but it still leaves me a bit disappointed. I started first 6 weeks 400mg test e and upped it to 500mg last week (10th jab) and thrown in 30mg beastdrol per day to see me up to 13 weeks. Ive grown but mainly my legs and GUT! Sh*t! Bf around 15/16% I think. So plan now is to gradually lean out, cruise for a month then get back on it at 600+mg per week.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The gut will be bloat mate, mine popped out for a while but has went down slightly. I have a funny shaped guy now, under my chest it seems to come out, then dips in above the belly button and then back out a bit at my tattoo. Defo got to be some fat around my intestines, think its visceral fat they call it? Meant to be bloody close to impossible to get rid off just by diet and exercise


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah prob a bit of bloat. I've read articles on how anavar can help reduce visceral fat, don't know how true it is but who gives a feck! Pop some anyway and turn to granite!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP didn't shake it make so it's there until I bleed sweat and tears, or run DNP for 4 weeks which I'm actually really tempted to do even though I hated the sides.

Shoulders and tris today, also going to attempt a 45min incline walk too 

Pct has no major issues to report, don't feel any different except Mabye a little weaker, not too confident of this shoulder workout, I'm certain my bis are down 0.5' and my chest is a little smaller too but I'm thinking that could be water too.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think as lean body mass increases, leaning out becomes a bit easier. Yeah I wouldn't worry too much about measurements dropping slightly as it will be water weight. The main goal in pct is to keep as much strength as poss. Some people actually overeat during pct to create anabolism in a low hormonal environment. But this will in no doubt also increase bodyfat.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right folks I do need some advice here, since starting PCT I have felt a little weaker and except that one decent chest day last week iv hardly got to the gym. Went today at 11.50 and I'm home already.

Past two days iv been getting bouts of the shakes and feeling really weak when they come on, had it before the gym. Went to the gym for shoulders, done one set of front and side raises with just 10kg and my grip was going not to mention my fvcking left shoulder STILL isn't any better. Attempted a few sets of shrugs with 34kg DB which by all means isn't heavy and my grip went instantly.

What the fvcks going on? I'm eating almost the same just not as hungry, my protein is hitting 250g minimum and today was even with a preworkout which last week helped me mac the chest out! Didn't even have the strength or focus to do anything else so left in a huff. Oh, and I also flung my water bottle down in a huff cause I'm a child


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Now you see why I leave barely any time before jumping back on cycle, welcome to being human again mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeling like sh1t, typing this on the iPhone whilst cowering in the corner crying and hoping for it to rain test e with dbol tabs, if not could it be hailstones of var and flashes of wildcat products....

Been advised it could be a rotator cuff injury by another UK-M member, have it a google and it does sound like that. Super, as if my shoulders weren't sh1t enough.

Oh, and I'm fat still.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hahaha mate you sound so depressed! Now you know why I'm gonna homebrew  Priced it up other day, think it was something 500ml test prop at 150mg/ml...... I'm gonna be a VERY happy boy come loan time that's for sure :lol: Then maybe I will NEVER have to come off cycle!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cant discuss prices mate^

and what pct are you doing clomid? get some hcg if not sounds like your shutdown bad! maybe first cycle has best results and worst sides or something because ive never been that bad!

Also if i were you id get a preworkout drink if you dont already, just to give you that extra kick up the ****, it sounds bad but the less you go to the gym and stay active, the more your gonna lose, and gain fat if your still eating big and not exercising. plus protein synthesis will be down so you'll be probably storing some of that as fat im guessing.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> cant discuss prices mate^
> 
> and what pct are you doing clomid? get some hcg if not sounds like your shutdown bad! maybe first cycle has best results and worst sides or something because ive never been that bad!
> 
> Also if i were you id get a preworkout drink if you dont already, just to give you that extra kick up the ****, it sounds bad but the less you go to the gym and stay active, the more your gonna lose, and gain fat if your still eating big and not exercising. plus protein synthesis will be down so you'll be probably storing some of that as fat im guessing.


Ahh good point mate editted now.

Agree with the pre-workout, at least for when you're not on cycle. I think I'll be investing in some Jack3d when I get home to at least boost my motivation in the gym until cycle time again.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv got razor8 in the house but it's stinking, i think jac3d is a certainty. I have the attitude to get to the gym, I miss it when I don't go but today has knocked me on my @rse, iv never felt like this in a gym before. Iv also ripped the strap off my glove in a temper tantrum lol.

As soon as I have the pennies im going on cycle, test e, masteron, dbol kicker, DNP and var to finish. Going to gen up on cruising as this is killing me. Sex drive is still high though, I think I'm just a little fvcked up at the mo :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Iv got razor8 in the house but it's stinking, i think jac3d is a certainty. I have the attitude to get to the gym, I miss it when I don't go but today has knocked me on my @rse, iv never felt like this in a gym before. Iv also ripped the strap off my glove in a temper tantrum lol.
> 
> As soon as I have the pennies im going on cycle, test e, masteron, dbol kicker, DNP and var to finish. Going to gen up on cruising as this is killing me. Sex drive is still high though, I think I'm just a little fvcked up at the mo :lol:


my sex drive has plummeted mate, still having sex everyday but it takes ages to finish, almost like its not as sensitive anymore haha :lol: maybe i broke it while on cycle!

if it were me personally id start with dnp, get as ripped as possible while the test and mast is kicking in, then you can get even leaner and make gains due to the masteron. also if you use var in the opening weeks then you'll lean up even more and start with some killer strength gains. Just what id do if it were me!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love how we're all test junkies - come off cycle, feel like sh1t, and immediately start planning when we're getting our next fix :lol: Wouldn't change it for the world personally


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've not used clomid yet but look into the side affects.....Def recommend a pre workout. Maybe test booster too. Apparently using clen in pct can increase appetite which will prevent muscle and strength loss in pct. clen also increases metabolism which will reduce fat gain whilst eating more. Although it has it's side effects and risks.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Finished my last test short on Saturday... done around 14 weeks. Now waiting 2 weeks before my clomid and nolva PCT. Not feeling confident reading your post G mate! Am hoping I don't crash bad.

Is your acne any better?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha mate you sound so depressed! Now you know why I'm gonna homebrew  Priced it up other day, think it was something 500ml test prop at 150mg/ml...... I'm gonna be a VERY happy boy come loan time that's for sure :lol: Then maybe I will NEVER have to come off cycle!


Was reading a few threads on home brew! Just a case of getting the powders and knowing they are legit!! But would be good to just stay on all ye time!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie don't worry mate it will pass I am feeling so much better and my strength is coming back, just keep focused as you can and eat clean as ****!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Gordie don't worry mate it will pass I am feeling so much better and my strength is coming back, just keep focused as you can and eat clean as ****!


He's back! Where the fuk u been Craig? U gonna get ur journal sorted out mate??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Already have my man


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the posts guys, sorry been online but just haven't gave any updates because I am a pr1ck. Got jack3d today and I felt it! Chest and bis, 85kg still going good on the 5x5 and bis have the strength still but possibly a little smaller, or Mabye I'm just over thinking it. DB press was moved Down to 28kg today due to my shoulder...

Docs today, got the lovely news that he believes I have hurt my rotator cuff and had said it doesn't look good, physio appt still to be confirmed.

Will do my legs and cardio with some small back workouts and chest until I know what's going on with the shoulder.

My clomid is prochem, I think someones asked that 

BCAAs and all my whey coming tomorrow to cheer me up plus a weekend in Newcastle with the mrs and kids. Back to


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gutting mate, did he scan it or just guessing? u still crying in ur corner...or pct getting better?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Waiting on an appt to come in the post from the physios, doc just had me moving my arm about and sh1t. I can lift my left arm all the way up in a side raise, but if I hold a bottle of coke or something, I can't get close to shoulder height, il get the mrs to take pics of how bad it is.

I'm feeling ok mate, jack3d helped yesterday. I have so far kept hold of my strength gains which I'm happy about but fvck all has changed in the mirror which is getting me down.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk didnt realise it was that bad outside the gym mate....thought just same as mine where its totally fukin aching in-between every set lol. hope the cvnts can do sumin with it! yeh get some pics up too....no had a descent [email protected] in ages x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

il get her to take them tomorrow, il make sure my foreskin is clearly visable

Legs today,

Leg press 200kg 5x8

Walking lunges 30kg 5x20

Leg extension 65kg 10x10, one leg right after each set at 30kg 10 to fail

Squat epic fail!

Cycle for 30mins, 342 cals heart rate average 169 bpm

For some reason I can't do squats and the leg press in the same workout if I go heavy on one, not really proud of the 200kg leg press tbh, when i was on cycle I got to hit a set of 8 at 250kg and 4x8 on 230kg

Appetite is down! Majorly, couldn't eat my egg omelette today and was only 5 eggs in the thing. Working tonight so I'm going to buy chicken strips to midnight munch on. Going through full fat milk like mad too, almost as if it's a craving

Sorry if I'm neglecting other journals guys, I'm spending most of my time finding out about this injury and what I can and can't do.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> il get her to take them tomorrow, il make sure my foreskin is clearly visable
> 
> Legs today,
> 
> ...


Keep at it G! We all have bad days mate! We all loose a bit after cycle so we just need to make sure you get back on it in the least amount of time


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

today i tried a wee something with the chest press. When i was about 5 months into my training last year i tried to do as many reps as possible with 30kg+bar (50kg) and got to 7 reps....on the smith machine!!

Felt a bit weak when i got up today, took my protein, pure carbs and pre workout jack3d, headed into the gym and stuck on the 30kg on the bar to make the 50kg (free weights BB chest press) and got to 22 reps before i felt the major burn. did this 4 times. Even got set 3 on video. btw, does anyone else struggle with their form on the chest press when they go light?

finished off with one set of 80kg.

bis

ez preacher 25kg 2x8 3x5

hammer curls 18kg 2x8 3x5, still finding this weight burns so keeping at 18kg till end of the month or sooner if i get stronger.

bicep pull 25kg 3x15

tris

ez skullcrusher 22kg 3x8 25kg 2x8

tri pull downs 20kg 3x8 25kg 2x failure

close grip bench press 50kg 3x8 55kg 3x5

ready for this next bit? 5k run in 25mins which is fvcking amazing for me considering i havent ran since December. felt good.

Shoulder is fvcked. i cant do a proper side raise with 2kg!! got some pics of it, holding the 2kg up was bloody agony

please excuse the weird face im pulling on the first pic, the mrs was taking fvcking ages to take it and i was in pain :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you look like a typical angry ginger scotsman mate!!!

i hear you on chest press when going light, when i was warming up yesterday with the barbell at 20kg a side (60kg total) i felt like the weight was all over the shop, and i was pressing kind of diaganally, my left hand was obviously stronger than my right. Upped the weight and it was fine!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Less of the ginger slimjim! I'm more of a strawberry blonde or Arabic sunset shade :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for your shoulder dude. Obviously just keep doing what your doing to work around it until you get sorted. I've tied a knot in my cok for a bit good luck for ya too. :-0


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

where ya hiding? missing ur updates :wub: x

lol...get involed ya cvnt


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oi day walker! What's happening?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Time to check in, pct going good now, thats me in 50/50 clomid and nolva. Mood hasn't changed too much, I'm still as quick tempered as ever, but I am still pretty sleepy at times. Sex drive is still the same too, it hasn't dropped since I stopped the Dbol.

Diet this weekend has been shocking, mcds on Friday, dinner was White bread rolls!! White fvcking bread!! This morning was a full English brekkie, sweets, crisps, chips and a pizza hut for dinner. Took the kids and mrs down to Newcastle on Thursday and got back up here today, went along to the zoo in Edinburgh which was as sh1te as ever.

Shoulder: fvcked! Doctor has me on 3 super painkillers and anti-flams a day until I get a physio appt. it's actually getting sorer, finding it tough changing into second and fourth gear when driving. The pain when I move the arm too quickly seriously has started to make my eye water! Hopefully all I will need is some physio treatment and stretches.

Spots : doc has put me on a three months course of anti biotics called lymecycline, if it clears them up il save the rest for cycle number 2.

Off topic- currently trying to decide wether to buy a land rover freelander or an Astra. Discuss


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Time to check in, pct going good now, thats me in 50/50 clomid and nolva. Mood hasn't changed too much, I'm still as quick tempered as ever, but I am still pretty sleepy at times. Sex drive is still the same too, it hasn't dropped since I stopped the Dbol.
> 
> Diet this weekend has been shocking, mcds on Friday, dinner was White bread rolls!! White fvcking bread!! This morning was a full English brekkie, sweets, crisps, chips and a pizza hut for dinner. Took the kids and mrs down to Newcastle on Thursday and got back up here today, went along to the zoo in Edinburgh which was as sh1te as ever.
> 
> ...


land rover for sure. astra's are for taxi drivers.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Time to check in, pct going good now, thats me in 50/50 clomid and nolva. Mood hasn't changed too much, I'm still as quick tempered as ever, but I am still pretty sleepy at times. Sex drive is still the same too, it hasn't dropped since I stopped the Dbol.
> 
> Diet this weekend has been shocking, mcds on Friday, dinner was White bread rolls!! White fvcking bread!! This morning was a full English brekkie, sweets, crisps, chips and a pizza hut for dinner. Took the kids and mrs down to Newcastle on Thursday and got back up here today, went along to the zoo in Edinburgh which was as sh1te as ever.
> 
> ...


Land rovers are nice....but I'm a practical cvnt!! High tax, high insurance and eats petrol like a fat [email protected]!!!!

So I'd say Astra


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Il get one that's about 5 years old right enough, just realised that post might make me sound like a flashy cvnt :lol:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

antibiotics for what mate, acne?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kind of mate, started out as test spots and is now folliculitis, it's an infection of the pores.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Kind of mate, started out as test spots and is now folliculitis, it's an infection of the pores.


How can you tell if it's folliculitis or not? I got bad test spots all over back and shoulders/chest that still haven't cleared up just as I'm about to start PCT.

Was with a girl the other week and felt embarrassed having my shirt off it's that bad!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to the doctors mate :lol:

They were going yellow and popping, then coming back the next day and popping etc. they were all over my forearms, shoulders and some small ones on the chest. Hopefully this course will kill it as it is really horrible.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

nearly half way into my third week of PCT now and i weight 13st (83kg) which has stayed the same since about week ten of cycle, strength has all pretty much stayed so far too so im kinda thinking this is what im keeping from the cycle. 14lbs gained is decent enough considering my lack of food and the amount of times i was fvcked around by work and getting to the gym.

my shoulder is still goosed.











but most important thing id like to point out is that i am 100% Scottish, yes folks, Scottish. you know that nationality that is winning almost all the medals for team GB........ :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> nearly half way into my third week of PCT now and i weight 13st (83kg) which has stayed the same since about week ten of cycle, strength has all pretty much stayed so far too so im kinda thinking this is what im keeping from the cycle. 14lbs gained is decent enough considering my lack of food and the amount of times i was fvcked around by work and getting to the gym.
> 
> my shoulder is still goosed.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, and hope the shoulder doesn't hold you back too much


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully not mate, I mean I'm struggling to keep hold of my belly and boobies with the lack of using my left arm in my McDonalds raids :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just realised that the weight iv been recording on my preacher curls had been wrong as iv not been including the 10kg bar as I am an idiot.

So been lifting 3x8 of 32.5kg and not 22.5kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just realised that the weight iv been recording on my preacher curls had been wrong as iv not been including the 10kg bar as I am an idiot.
> 
> So been lifting 3x8 of 32.5kg and not 22.5kg


weak cvnt :tongue: hows ya today buddy? proud to be scottish


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Always proud mate, not like the English who claim to be before sporting events that they always fail in :lol:

Heading to the gym in twenty mins for a arms and cardio effort, I hate cardio


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Always proud mate, not like the English who claim to be before sporting events that they always fail in :lol:
> 
> Heading to the gym in twenty mins for a arms and cardio effort, I hate cardio


FVCK YOU!!! 5 of our medals have come from YORKSHIRE! never mind the whole of England :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cardio is a dirty word!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Back on the follicitus - did you tell the doc you were on gear ??

Thinking of going myself as I'm suffering what you've described .


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Back on the follicitus - did you tell the doc you were on gear ??
> 
> Thinking of going myself as I'm suffering what you've described .


I had planned to, but the doc took one look and said follicitus. I explained about the DNP and although i was basically told it would have helped the infection grow due to the increased sweating.

I'm guessing it's started at test acne, popped, got bacteria in it and became follicitus mate. Get to the docs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You really are a bunch of disgusting humans, you guys need put down, popping puss filled sores all over UKM!

How's the zits wee super gay? Xx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> nearly half way into my third week of PCT now and i weight 13st (83kg) which has stayed the same since about week ten of cycle, strength has all pretty much stayed so far too so im kinda thinking this is what im keeping from the cycle. 14lbs gained is decent enough considering my lack of food and the amount of times i was fvcked around by work and getting to the gym.
> 
> my shoulder is still goosed.
> 
> ...


Well said mate haha!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Cardio is a dirty word!


X2


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> You really are a bunch of disgusting humans, you guys need put down, popping puss filled sores all over UKM!
> 
> How's the zits wee super gay? Xx


Getting slightly worse, but I think that might be due to the new antibiotics. They aren't going yellow, just red then going away do that's a good sign.

Gym today was bis, tris and chest. The pumps in my bi and tris made my arms too big for my Tshirt which was awesome. Had a dark red line around the top of the arm when I took the Tshirt off 

Only concern is that my DB Bench has dropped to 26kg for 5x5 which is a drop of 4kg each side, pretty gutted as my DB Bench press is sh1t at the best of times and took me months to improve.

3k run done in 15 mins too


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can we get a close up pic of said manky infection please

Seriously though bud sounds nasty, hope you blamed the disease on your mrs! It's only right


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Can we get a close up pic of said manky infection please
> 
> Seriously though bud sounds nasty, hope you blamed the disease on your mrs! It's only right


She's from drumchapel mate, I'm not accusing her of anything as I think she'll stab me to death :lol:

Pic incoming.....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

dot to dot?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Doesn't look that bad mate

When I was 18 I had bad psoriasis and I mean terrible, you couldn't touch a prt of body that was normal skin I looked like a fvckin alien and was like that until I was about 20!!

It was even on my boaby!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> dot to dot?
> 
> View attachment 90877
> 
> ...


look, you have one on your chest too...oh wait, thats a nip isnt it :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Go jess Ennis! My mate has rattled her the jammy ****!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> look, you have one on your chest too...oh wait, thats a nip isnt it :lol:


 :lol: you leave my nips alone, bloody things look like monkeys thumbs

From now on my man, I'm picking on you :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello mate.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hello mate.....


looks like a ginger stephen hawkings


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Why can't I open that image?!! I'd love to see a ginger spastic :lol:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Mate your back acne is nothing compared to mine! I may take a pic tomorrow just to show you haha.

Also just noticed your Superman G tattoo. I'm not a tattoo man but gotta admit it looks awesome, how long have you had it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Why can't I open that image?!! I'd love to see a ginger spastic :lol:


cos janiks a fvcking technophobe. here:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

here its gone from my post?

morning johnger x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahahaha hahahaha that is fvcking awesome!! Cvnt is one ugly muthafvcka! Thank god im not ginger... :lol:

Tattoo been there for years mate, I fell from about 40ft a few years ago and totally fvcked myself. My mates on squadron all said I was lying on the ground, ko'd and in a superman pose :lol: recovered from all the breaks and earned the nickname Super_G. Tat reminds me of the good times I had with my mates back then 

Acne is clearing up really well, still some small spots but sooo much better. Been lazy again today and no gym, struggling to get there with the sh1t at work but only a few more days till I leave now.

Started using myfitnesspal this week and realised I'm going through 500g of chicken every lunchtime :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I had I similar experience mate...mine was 40ft too! Fell off an old listed mansion chimney lol snapped my left arm in half ( bone rite out the skin)..cracked all my ribs up right side and took the top few layers of skin off them..broke nose and concusion. Fell into rubble and the chimney fell on top of is lol. Got up after being unconscious for 15min and started laughing ? Mates all shouting at is "wtf's funny!!?". This was years ago like.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Why can't I open that image?!! I'd love to see a ginger spastic :lol:


Look in the mirror!  hahhah


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

When did u start getting the acne mate? I'm starting to get a few on my back and that now after 8 weeks!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I had I similar experience mate...mine was 40ft too! Fell off an old listed mansion chimney lol snapped my left arm in half ( bone rite out the skin)..cracked all my ribs up right side and took the top few layers of skin off them..broke nose and concusion. Fell into rubble and the chimney fell on top of is lol. Got up after being unconscious for 15min and started laughing ? Mates all shouting at is "wtf's funny!!?". This was years ago like.


Was training in the raf, climbing up the wall of a tower block and the fvcking bungee burst, 40ft down with 10kg of kit and the rifle :lol: two broken wrists, 4 broken ribs, broken ankle, dislocated shoulder, lots of cuts and bruises but THE sorest was the Fractured eye socket!! Whilst i lay there like a broken rape victim, my precious mates took the time to see I was lying in a superhero pose

Thanks friends :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> When did u start getting the acne mate? I'm starting to get a few on my back and that now after 8 weeks!


After implying I am a ginger spastic, I am no longer talking to you :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> After implying I am a ginger spastic, I am no longer talking to you :lol:


Hahhaha made me laugh that mate! Mrs was like "what's funny"! Come on mate! Telllllll meeeeeee


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I got the spots on my tits when I stopped the test and through pct but they are away now!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahhaha made me laugh that mate! Mrs was like "what's funny"! Come on mate! Telllllll meeeeeee


Spots came on bad between weeks 8 and ten mate but much like craigy mine have died down major since I came into last week of pct


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers!!  see wasn't so bad now was it! Hahha

Yeah starting to get a few spots popping up now on week 8!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

any word on the shoulder mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> any word on the shoulder mate?


Aye just one

FVCKED


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Still no physio for my shoulder, although the pain has changed. I have constant DOMS in my left trap, its actually pretty sore to touch too.

Done a 5k run today in 23.40mins, for me that's pretty awesome so well happy. Could have pushed myself harder though as it was pretty easy.

Pct all done, saving for the next cycle has begun


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

FIRST CYCLE SUMMARY!!

Now that I am finished PCT I have taken a look back to my old lifts, measurements and scales. My first AAS cycle has seen me gain a solid 14 lbs (1stone) with my bodyfat being reduced to 14%.

My lifts have improved dramatically, most noticeable is the Flat BB Bench as I am now comfortably lifting 85kg and DB press is a comfy 28kg. Bearing in mind just a year ago I struggled to do 5 reps of 30kg including the bar!!

I started off with med tech solutions test e 300mg however the pip actually caused me to struggle walking, as soon as I switched to pro Chem test e 300mg the pip was gone. I also tried med techs dbol which seemed to be spot on and their adex which has done its job too. DNP crystals were used for a week towards the end of my cycle bringing side effects that I still don't like thinking about.

In the mirror I can see my arms look bigger as do my quads and traps. Lats are more defined also.

My training schedule was fvcked about majorly by my work who introduced a Nightshift rota which honestly killed me for a week every month. I lost weight every week I was on this and that was a total of 5 weeks. I was also too tired to get to the gym those weeks.

My arms have grown 1.5inches and my chest is a solid 3 inches larger. The most noticeable muscle change though is my quad, I have monster quads compared to what I had at the start of my cycle.

My only dissapointment during my cycle has been my amount of fat and my recent discovery of a shoulder injury. My abdominal fat is really holding me back and getting me down, although I have really knuckled down on the cardio and eating so alongside a mega cutting cycle I should improve.

My left shoulder was described as a rotator cuff injury which I am still waiting for a physio appointment for.

Now that my cycle is finished, I am left a little closer to my goals, much more educated in the diet aspect of AAS, much more aware of AAS chemicals and their different purposes but most important I am now far more confident in the gym which was always an issue for me.

I would like to thank Craigy, OTB and leeds89 for their constant support and input from the very first day and also all the other UKM members who have dropped by with advice, suggestions and top class banter. Hopefully my cycle journal has been entertaining to read and at times helpful to any issues you all may have had.

Cheers all,

Gordie


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You keeping this going or finishing journal there mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

All done I reckon mate, going to focus on my cardio until uni and my super awesome second cycle, managed to bride the owner of my work to let me resign yesterday but still get paid the rest of the month so Iv got two weeks of quality gym time.

I want to run 10k in under 60mins, iv never ran anywhere near 10k before so I'd be fvcking thrilled with that


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Superb wee man, I have already been amassing various ped's for another run

Got 2xtbol, 1 x anavar, 1xtest e

Am thinking maybe 100mg anavar & 80mg tbol for 8 week cut then off for a while then test and deca for number 3, so that will take me until next year sometime!

Gonna keep collecting gear until I have everything I need to spread the cost!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Similar to my idea mate. I'm going test, tren, masteron with var and DNP to start. Should help rip me up a little

If not atleast I should be able to [email protected] the mrs hard :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well done son.

That's all ur getting from me for no giving is a mention ya cvnt *raises middle finger* x


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Good job mate, your gains are similar to mine (3" on chest also and quads have exploded). Only thing I didn't get is bigger arms... probs half an inch, forearms went up 1.5" though. Just on my PCT now won't be long until I'm done.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Well done son.
> 
> That's all ur getting from me for no giving is a mention ya cvnt *raises middle finger* x


If your lucky I might let you put that finger inside me once I start jabbing the masteron


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Good job mate, your gains are similar to mine (3" on chest also and quads have exploded). Only thing I didn't get is bigger arms... probs half an inch, forearms went up 1.5" though. Just on my PCT now won't be long until I'm done.


My bis only started growing once I put the preacher curls and overhead tri rope pull downs into my routine. For some reason I don't get a burn from skullcrushers, I feel the tri working but never get the burn I get from tri pull downs or the overhead rope thingmy.

Slow negs with a 30kg DB on the bis helps create DOMS too, but the bloody thing hurts!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well in G son! Good wee journal! Look forward to ur next journal to get the banter flowing again! Give iz a shout when u got it going mate so I can get it subbed!

Good luck at uni mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

evening b1tches,

dunno if iv wrote this yet but for the last 6 months iv been getting some amount of sh1te from this wee pr1ck at work from wigan. I spent all of last year in newcastle with work and was begged to join the Glasgow contract as it was going t1ts up, was then offered the managers job but as it is all meetings and stuff i refused it, they then gave it to this wee bawbag. The lad is clearly jealous that i am better at the job than him and has really pushed his luck with me, especially whilst i was on cycle!! Think it was about week 9 i went absolutely nuts at him :lol: Anyway, as im going to uni later this month i handed in my notice, then revoked it to wind him up. Well on friday i spoke to the company owner and managed to blag the rest of this months wages AND next months too on the condition i hand in my resignation today and also promise to work for the company next summer for the time that im out of uni!! how awesome am i!! oh yeah uh-huh!!

Back to the Training... yesterday was a 90 min 40k cycle with some light as feck rotary cuff movements. going to the physio drop in clinic on wednesday as the fuds asrent phoning me back!

today was my legs day

Leg Press 200kg 8x8 superset with seated single leg extension 45kg 8x8

Walking Lunges 15kg each hand (30kg) 5x20 superset with Calf Raises 65kg 5x20

Squats 60kg 3x8 and then thought fvck it, 100kg 3x5

I was going to cycle but my bumcheeks are still sore from the saddle yesterday, yes i said saddle and not James or any other guys name :lol: so decided to go for a 20 min incline walk...

45 mins Incline 7.0 speed 6.8 and for the last 5 mins Incline 8.0 speed 8.0

proof...



im fairly confident that by doing these cycles, incline walks and 5k runs i should drop the extra weight iv got. Im going to start running at 6.5 and increasing it by .2 every thirty seconds for aslong as i can take it once or twice a week to simulate a bleep test as iv always been sh1te at those.

im feeling pretty good these days with exception to my gammy shoulder. Took the wee chick to see Brave today and got asked by the girl at the main desk what gym i go to, pretty random question really so i dont know how to take that one.

away to soak in a bath now as i can already feel my calves tighten up


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> FIRST CYCLE SUMMARY!!
> 
> Now that I am finished PCT I have taken a look back to my old lifts, measurements and scales. My first AAS cycle has seen me gain a solid 14 lbs (1stone) with my bodyfat being reduced to 14%.
> 
> ...


Good read mate. Really interesting to hear what you have took from it!

Lost fat and built up, what do you think caused this?

One thing I'd ask is, what would your number one piece of advice be to anyone wanting to start a first cycle? I'm interested myself.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice finishing post mate, well and truly on the dark side now, no doubt next cycle will see you explode now you've learnt so much from this one


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

its been a pleasure my friend, cant wait for your next cycle journal!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just had a catch up on your thread, ive spent the last 4 days in magaluf with 600 gypsys...... Great journal dude. Be sure to pm me when you start your next one so I can follow it from the get go.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just feel the need to report a little here...

Been off cycle for a few weeks now after a fully completed PCT. iv kept a solid 14lbs which is pretty noticeable now. My bodyfat has dropped and although there's still some more to go, it's basically 14lbs of muscle. My arms are now 15.5inches which blow up to 17inches when pumped, although the pump goes down in about 30mins-an hour after my workout.

My current big lifts are now

Chest press BB 87.5kg 5x5 and targeting this to 4x8 now

Deadlift 125kg 5x5 also aiming for 4x8

Leg press 220kg 4x8

Squat 80kg 4x8 I can easily do more but the bar kills my neck with this cushion thing.

My shoulder has seen my DB press fall back down to 28kg though for 4x8 and this kills me on the fourth set on my left side. Still bloody trying to get a nhs physio appointment..!!!!

I am now, and I honestly didn't think I ever could, doing 4x8 Pullups worked in with my deadlifts. Iv always been pretty worried Incase I couldn't do the Pullups but it turns out that I can pretty much bang out 15 non stop which honestly shocked me. The last time i tried a set of Pullups I got to 4 reps...!

Also, as a few may know iv upped my cardio, couple of weeks ago I done 5k in 25mins and was delighted with myself. On Sunday I done 10k in 51 mins!!! Fvcking delighted!! Il upload the proof when I get home, although I pressed stop about a second early and the fvcker says 9.99k!! Just means il need to do it again to squash any doubters. Bleep test is still at 13.6

I am now a student!! Some of the girls on this course would get it!! Hopefully they'll appreciate my Mankini....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

read that b1tches!!

not bad for a first time effort


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> read that b1tches!!
> 
> not bad for a first time effort
> 
> View attachment 92767


is that good?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The winning time for the 10k in Aberdeen recently was 45min...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright G thought u were dead or summin!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha now if only you could go for that long in the bedroom, your missus wouldnt have to come see me! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha now if only you could go for that long in the bedroom, your missus wouldnt have to come see me! :lol:


Finally, someone else who has really low standards like me


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright G thought u were dead or summin!!!


Superheroes can't die


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

When you starting your nxt cycle ? And what u looking to do ?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Superheroes can't die


Very true G! My bad!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Read your cycle summary, no details on squat / deadlift gains? or anything and you've put your measurements of biceps/chest but the biggest gain you haven't stated the gain?? ;o


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Might want to read it again mate as all the info is there and recorded.

Taxi


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

So there!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

How's it going G? Shoulder better? How's the weights coming along?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's all still exactly the same mate, struggling to go heavier with the shoulder as its just giving way so been sticking to the 4x8 and upping the cardio. Turns out I get shin splints when I run so that's a little sore :lol:

Soon as I sell my project car and the shoulder behaves I'm going on cycle!! Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Project car? what you been hiding from us? I think you should start a cycle when I do, then we can get in on this joint journal malarky my pasty friend?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> It's all still exactly the same mate, struggling to go heavier with the shoulder as its just giving way so been sticking to the 4x8 and upping the cardio. Turns out I get shin splints when I run so that's a little sore :lol:
> 
> Soon as I sell my project car and the shoulder behaves I'm going on cycle!! Lol


Your a friggin bag of bolts auld boy.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Project car? what you been hiding from us? I think you should start a cycle when I do, then we can get in on this joint journal malarky my pasty friend?


If I get the money your on mate. Need to find a wee pt job to fund the juice, although I tell the mrs it's just for extra cash..ahem

Project car is a Vauxhall signum mate, 2004 plate 2.0, which is now still a 2.0 but fitted with a Mitsubishi turbo that gets the thing upto 225mph (done that on Sunday) lowered the car on coilovers and fitted in new brakes, clutch, gearbox and sold on the vxr bucket seats it came with for £300 only to stick in the standard front seats to match the back for free  bought the car recently for £1000 and so far iv already made £300, fitted it with kit I already had so when I sell it on for £1600-1800 it's just pure profit for a weeks work  no bad

If I could get the thing repainted it would go for more, but i ain't paying for that :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ma big ginger running man ? x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd let u know G that I'm a spotty mess! Thought u might enjoy knowing!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Just thought I'd let u know G that I'm a spotty mess! Thought u might enjoy knowing!!


SO AM I !!! :crying: and im hairy as fuk!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> SO AM I !!! :crying: and im hairy as fuk!


Hahhaha yeah same mate! Hairy belly and chest! Shaved the cvnt just comes back worse!! And hairy tits!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pair of spotty hairy [email protected]!! You both look like the Bigfoot from Bigfoot and the hendersons!! :lol:

Running going pretty solid now, can do the 10k in 48 mins which I'm well chuffed with. Got the correct footwear too as the ones I had were giving me shin splints. Strength is still here too, really wanna do my var, tren, mast and test cycle but the car has to sell first. Had a pure jake come to see it yesterday and thank god I'm off cycle as I'd have burst his head open if I was :lol:


----------

